# Brixton news, rumour and general chat - May 2014



## Rushy (May 1, 2014)

It's a new month.
It's a new thread.
Let's make May's Brixton news, rumour and general chat the happiest, huggiest thread of 2014 .
x


----------



## Pickman's model (May 1, 2014)

it's pissing down


----------



## Rushy (May 1, 2014)

Try harder.


----------



## Onket (May 1, 2014)

Remember, remember, the 22nd of errr May.


----------



## colacubes (May 1, 2014)

It's raining but that's good for the plants, it's International Workers Day and memespring 's birthday. These are good things 

Peace and love man.  Peace and love.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 1, 2014)

Good work Rushy for getting the ball rolling.
Solidarity with all working class people on this glorious day that the capitalists have tried to consign to the dustbin of history.

The scene outside Lambeth College.





*LambethCollegeStrike* @LambethStrike
Picket line still growing at Brixton... pic.twitter.com/8h3Q01luw8


----------



## editor (May 1, 2014)

It's shaping up to be an interesting start to May: The tube on strike, the Ritzy on strike, Lambeth College on strike....


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 1, 2014)

The Tube strike ended at 21:00 hrs wednesday so i am getting the Tube up to Farringdon so that i can join comrades from around the world at the Clerkenwell Green muster point.


----------



## editor (May 1, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> The Tube strike ended at 21:00 hrs wednesday so i am getting the Tube up to Farringdon so that i can join comrades from around the world at the Clerkenwell Green muster point.
> View attachment 53099


Ooh, fancy taking some pics for urban75 in case I can't make it?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 1, 2014)

editor said:


> Ooh, fancy taking some pics for urban75 in case I can't make it?



Just putting some juice on my camera battery.


----------



## Greebo (May 1, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> it's pissing down


You say that as if it's a bad thing.


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 1, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> it's pissing down



I like rain. Makes everything clean again.


----------



## T & P (May 1, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> I like rain. Makes everything clean again.


Tell that to my cats


----------



## Pickman's model (May 1, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> I like rain. Makes everything clean again.


some day a rain's gonna come and wash the hipster scum away


----------



## cuppa tee (May 1, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> some day a rain's gonna come and wash the hipster scum away


----------



## editor (May 1, 2014)

Haven't look at this yet, but has anyone seen this: Brixton gets its own ‘South Park’ – a new X rated cartoon comedy set in Brixton and starring JuJu Rock. Episode 1…


----------



## editor (May 1, 2014)

The Duke Of Edinburgh is hosting a three day May Day ale festival this bank holiday weekend with a lot of locally brewed ales on tap.






More here: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/05/...r-day-ale-festival-this-bank-holiday-weekend/


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 1, 2014)

I've just come back from a fantasic and very well attended MayDay march. I haven't seen it this busy in years, hundreds of RMT members swelling the ranks. Such hope and passion expressed by those i met at the muster point and along the march; even the speeches in the square were inspirational. We have lost Tony and Bob but we remembered them today and we drew collective strength from everything they stood for, everything they fought for.

My favourite moment of the day?

I hadn't seen my sister "A" in seventeen years and then my mother passed away in March. She was waiting for me at Aldwych; she had waited over twenty minutes in the rain as i was towards the back of the march. I was lost in conversation with a comrade but i heard shouting, "Dexter, Dexter." I looked across and saw her strategically placed at a traffic island. She doesn't share my politics but she knew i would be on the march and she waited for me.

Solidarity sister!


----------



## Rushy (May 1, 2014)

editor said:


> The Duke Of Edinburgh is hosting a three day May Day ale festival this bank holiday weekend with a lot of locally brewed ales on tap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is very good news...


----------



## snowy_again (May 1, 2014)

editor said:


> Haven't look at this yet, but has anyone seen this: Brixton gets its own ‘South Park’ – a new X rated cartoon comedy set in Brixton and starring JuJu Rock. Episode 1…



That's 2 minutes of my life wasted.


----------



## editor (May 1, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> That's 2 minutes of my life wasted.


Is it bad?


----------



## T & P (May 1, 2014)

A bit lame if the truth be told.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 1, 2014)

That's a beautiful shower in Central Brixton now. I love it.


----------



## buscador (May 1, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> That's a beautiful shower in Central Brixton now. I love it.



A little bit too lovely - I'm wondering if I should put up the flood defences.


----------



## teuchter (May 1, 2014)

T & P said:


> A bit lame if the truth be told.


I lasted about a minute and a half.


----------



## Rushy (May 1, 2014)

teuchter said:


> I lasted about a minute and a half.


Embarassingly dire.


----------



## Badgers (May 1, 2014)

editor said:
			
		

> Is it bad?



Was it not you on Brixton Buzz that loved it? It is really awful in my opinion, might just be me though?


----------



## boohoo (May 1, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Embarassingly dire.



I watched about ten seconds... that's ten seconds of my life I could have lost to posting on urban75, rather than watching some daft cartoon.


----------



## Rushy (May 1, 2014)

boohoo said:


> I watched about ten seconds... that's ten seconds of my life I could have lost to posting on urban75, rather than watching some daft cartoon.


On the bright side, that's less than the time I wasted posting about it.


----------



## SarfLondoner (May 1, 2014)

Buzz lighting on Acre lane is sadly closing down.


----------



## Rushy (May 1, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Buzz lighting on Acre lane is sadly closing down.


I'm not all that surprised to be honest. It was useful if you needed something in a hurry but I always found it very expensive - even with trade discounts. And its selection of lighting was expensive and largely uninspiring. Hard to compete with the likes of Screwfix offering order before 6pm and get delivery before 10am next day at a fraction of the price. I think its time ad come.


----------



## Winot (May 1, 2014)

It was good for those hard to match light bulbs, where online ordering just won't do.


----------



## SarfLondoner (May 1, 2014)

Rushy said:


> I'm not all that surprised to be honest. It was useful if you needed something in a hurry but I always found it very expensive - even with trade discounts. And its selection of lighting was expensive and largely uninspiring. Hard to compete with the likes of Screwfix offering order before 6pm and get delivery before 10am next day at a fraction of the price. I think its time ad come.


I Understand that and agree with you to an extent,Its just a shame these independent set ups cant compete with the "Big boys"


----------



## Rushy (May 1, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> I Understand that and agree with you to an extent,Its just a shame these independent set ups cant compete with the "Big boys"


I think they did the right things evolving to a lighting shop - something retail focussed rather than trade. But I think they got their selection horribly wrong. It all looked a bit meh whilst not being particularly cheap. But like you said, it's tough competing with online. The market place is a lot less forgiving now.


----------



## Rushy (May 1, 2014)

Winot said:


> It was good for those hard to match light bulbs, where online ordering just won't do.


Well I usually got a blank face when asking for replacement architectural single peg lamps - so I guess it depends what you were after!


----------



## SarfLondoner (May 1, 2014)

Rushy said:


> I think they did the right things evolving to a lighting shop - something retail focussed rather than trade. But I think they got their selection horribly wrong. It all looked a bit meh whilst not being particularly cheap. But like you said, it's tough competing with online. The market place is a lot less forgiving now.


Fair dinkum maate


----------



## leanderman (May 1, 2014)

It was a decent shop - but the array of notices telling you what you couldn't do - ask for credit, return things, break things, breathe - was annoying.


----------



## ash (May 1, 2014)

leanderman said:


> It was a decent shop - but the array of notices telling you what you couldn't do - ask for credit, return things, break things, breathe - was annoying.


Talk on your phone ....


----------



## SarfLondoner (May 1, 2014)

leanderman said:


> It was a decent shop - but the array of notices telling you what you couldn't do - ask for credit, return things, break things, breathe - was annoying.


Break things,


----------



## Manter (May 1, 2014)

Random q, not even sure if this is the right place to ask it- does anyone in Brixton/Tulse Hill/Herne Hill/twixt the Hills/east Clapham/whatever we call ourselves this week have a hedge trimmer I can borrow? Got back from holiday and my hedge has turned part triffid and is trying to take over the pavement 

Will provide beer in return


----------



## leanderman (May 1, 2014)

Manter said:


> Random q, not even sure if this is the right place to ask it- does anyone in Brixton/Tulse Hill/Herne Hill/twixt the Hills/east Clapham/whatever we call ourselves this week have a hedge trimmer I can borrow? Got back from holiday and my hedge has turned part triffid and is trying to take over the pavement
> 
> Will provide beer in return



I got one


----------



## Manter (May 1, 2014)

leanderman said:


> I got one


Ooh, will pm you!


----------



## editor (May 1, 2014)

Here's a "People and Diversity Group Presentation" from the Oxford Brookes University, 2014, called 'Safety for Brixton.'

 

It has riot footage, natch.


----------



## boohoo (May 1, 2014)

The news clip is 1985 riot.


----------



## shakespearegirl (May 2, 2014)

Rushy said:


> I think they did the right things evolving to a lighting shop - something retail focussed rather than trade. But I think they got their selection horribly wrong. It all looked a bit meh whilst not being particularly cheap. But like you said, it's tough competing with online. The market place is a lot less forgiving now.



They never seemed to evolved their customer service model to retail though. They could be quite patronising if you didn't know the exact technical term for what you needed. And the range of light S was awful


----------



## snowy_again (May 2, 2014)

No idea what to make of that film.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 2, 2014)

Spotted this poster in the basement of a pizza place yesterday - I think it must be from the early 70s when they were building the Brixton extension to the Victoria line (though some of the image does a look a little more modern - could it be a modern copy?) 







The text at the bottom says "work has started on the Brixton extension".


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 2, 2014)

editor said:


> The Duke Of Edinburgh is hosting a three day May Day ale festival this bank holiday weekend with a lot of locally brewed ales on tap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. I hope it's cheaper than their normal £4.40 pints.

I went to their cider festival last summer - I got there on the second day and all the cider had already been drunk


----------



## colacubes (May 2, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Nice. I hope it's cheaper than their normal £4.40 pints.
> 
> I went to their cider festival last summer - I got there on the second day and all the cider had already been drunk



Brixtonites cannot be trusted with cider as we know 

(((Chucklehead)))


----------



## T & P (May 2, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Spotted this poster in the basement of a pizza place yesterday - I think it must be from the early 70s when they were building the Brixton extension to the Victoria line (though some of the image does a look a little more modern - could it be a modern copy?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weird that Pimlico is not included. Was it an afterthought?


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 2, 2014)

modern reproduction.  great poster though.


----------



## Crispy (May 2, 2014)

T & P said:


> Weird that Pimlico is not included. Was it an afterthought?


It was built with the rest of the line, but was included in the plans at a very late stage.


----------



## SarfLondoner (May 2, 2014)

The Brixton end was finished in 1971.I think it was all delayed due to funding issues.


----------



## editor (May 2, 2014)

Interesting article:



> *IS BRIXTON LOST?*
> Gentrification; St Paul’s, Bristol v Notting Hill, London - a tale of two cities. Is there a lesson for Brixton?
> 
> A recent visit to Brixton market had me thinking about how Brixton will look and feel in 5 years...
> ...


----------



## Rushy (May 2, 2014)

editor said:


> Interesting article:



I saw a planning presentation a couple of weeks ago. Two things in particular struck me:

1) They use quotes from U75 to demonstrate conflicting views.
2) The conservation officer, who is a charming bow tie wearing Irish chap and an engaging speaker, made a genuinely fascinating presentation about the history of development and how he was keen to prevent development from wiping out local character. But his conclusion was that it was fairly inevitable that the Brixton of 5 years hence would be largely sanitised and that there was not a huge lot planning can do about it.

For those keen on seeing parking reintroduced at Pope's Road - this does seem to be very much on their radar.


----------



## editor (May 2, 2014)

Rushy said:


> But his conclusion was that it was fairly inevitable that the Brixton of 5 years hence would be largely sanitised and that there was not a huge lot planning can do about it.


He's almost certainly right, sadly.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 2, 2014)

Planning exacerbates the problems, the fight now is for many just to hold what little they currently have. There is community, this Board is an example of that. A loudspeaker, a springboard and a conduit for community action. Long may that continue.


----------



## Rushy (May 2, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Planning exacerbates the problems, the fight now is for many just to hold what little they currently have.


What do you think planning should be doing?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 2, 2014)

Rushy said:


> What do you think planning should be doing?



Resigning en masse.


----------



## Rushy (May 2, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Resigning en masse.




What do you hope their replacements will do?


----------



## teuchter (May 2, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Resigning en masse.


That's not really an answer to the question, unless you think we should have no planning at all in which case the sanitisation of Brixton would most likely proceed at an even greater rate.


----------



## editor (May 2, 2014)

Oh Lordy. I'm in a cafe now getting an earful from a fearfully racist old woman about 'those people coming over here and taking all our money for doing nothing."


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 2, 2014)

Rushy said:


> What do you hope their replacements will do?



I have a lady friend coming over this evening and i need to finish some unrelated paperwork, clear the decks so to speak. Then i can get myself ready and enjoy the friday feeling. That's the only planning i'm interested in at the moment. I will come back to you with a more considered response early next week when i am not tied up.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 2, 2014)

teuchter said:


> That's not really an answer to the question, unless you think we should have no planning at all in which case the sanitisation of Brixton would most likely proceed at an even greater rate.



I answered the question but you didn't like the answer. Moreover, you have attempted to second guess me which is always a folly although i don't necessarily disagree with your extrapolation.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 2, 2014)

editor said:


> Oh Lordy. I'm in a cafe now getting an earful from a fearfully racist old woman about 'those people coming over here and taking all our money for doing nothing."



Put her on YouTube.


----------



## Rushy (May 2, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I have a lady friend coming over this evening and i need to finish some unrelated paperwork, clear the decks so to speak. Then i can get myself ready and enjoy the friday feeling. That's the only planning i'm interested in at the moment. I will come back to you with a more considered response early next week when i am not tied up.


That sounds like much more fun!


----------



## Rushy (May 2, 2014)

editor said:


> Oh Lordy. I'm in a cafe now getting an earful from a fearfully racist old woman about 'those people coming over here and taking all our money for doing nothing."


Must be the day for it. I just overheard a very nicely turned out middle aged black lady asking why the Portuguese waitress in my local cafe, who had finished serving their meal, doesn't "just go home". She pointed out that she will, as she always does, at the end of her shift. No idea what kicked it off. The poor waitress, who can be a bit sultry, was clearly having a shit day. Shortly after some "geezer", built like a scaffolder,  made a comment. Not sure what he said but had the waitress saying "You're so rude. Why do you think it's ok to say that?" leaving him grinning awkwardly and looking around the room for support. She then, in turn was taking it out on the "new guy" bossing him about rudely in front of all the customers. Not the usual chilled vibe in there today - it must be said...


----------



## editor (May 2, 2014)

Firefighters on Gresham Road are on strike today.  I had a lovely chat with them. 







http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/05/brixton-firefighters-strike-over-pensions-row/


----------



## Chilavert (May 2, 2014)

If your house was on fire today and you called the fire brigade to put it out, would you in effect by crossing a picket?


----------



## isvicthere? (May 2, 2014)

Chilavert said:


> If your house was on fire today and you called the fire brigade to put it out, would you in effect by crossing a picket?



Yes. It's as simple as that.


----------



## Rushy (May 2, 2014)

editor said:


> Firefighters on Gresham Road are on strike today.  I had a lovely chat with them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh - that's why I heard the "Ring of Fire" jangling about yesterday.


----------



## Rushy (May 2, 2014)

isvicthere? said:


> Yes. It's as simple as that.


He's referring to an earlier discussion.


----------



## editor (May 2, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Ahh - that's why I heard the "Ring of Fire" jangling about yesterday.


That was for the May Day march - there were fire engines there playing that tune.


----------



## isvicthere? (May 2, 2014)

Rushy said:


> He's referring to an earlier discussion.



Oh, OK.


----------



## editor (May 2, 2014)

Interesting piece of street art on Atlantic Road: 






http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/05/striking-street-art-appears-on-atlantic-road-brixton/


----------



## leanderman (May 2, 2014)

Rushy said:


> This is very good news...



Definitely going to this DoE beer thing tomorrow (Sat) afternoon. Will report back.


----------



## editor (May 2, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Definitely going to this DoE beer thing tomorrow (Sat) afternoon. Will report back.


Pics and a report for Brixton Buzz perhaps?

*no problem if drinking is more important


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 2, 2014)

Feels like everyone is on strike apart from the racists. Workers of the world put down your tools and prepare for government.


----------



## Rushy (May 2, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Feels like everyone is on strike apart from the racists. Workers of the world put down your tools and prepare for government.


I thought you had a date?


----------



## T & P (May 2, 2014)

Chilavert said:


> If your house was on fire today and you called the fire brigade to put it out, would you in effect by crossing a picket?


Good point. On reflection I think I'd sooner let my house my loved ones burn to death than to risk crossing a picket line, even if indirectly.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 2, 2014)

Rushy said:


> I thought you had a date?



I do. She won't be here for another hour so i'm taking a few moments to persue some communist literature that was handed to me on the Mayday march and scan the Board for anything of interest.  Do you have anything for the weekend Rushy?


----------



## Rushy (May 2, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I do. She won't be here for another hour so i'm taking a few moments to persue some communist literature that was handed to me on the Mayday march and scan the Board for anything of interest.  Do you have anything for the weekend Rushy?


I will be donning a beard and chunky knitwear for attendance of the DofE beerfest tomorrow. 

Tonight I will probably be nursing my gf who called me at 8.30am after a few drinks to celebrate the opening of a friend's clothes shop were concluded emerging into daylight from under the arches of Vauxhall.


----------



## leanderman (May 2, 2014)

Rushy said:


> I will be donning a beard and chunky knitwear for attendance of the DofE beerfest tomorrow.



Excellent. Anyone else in?


----------



## Winot (May 2, 2014)

Rushy said:


> I will be donning a beard and chunky knitwear for attendance of the DofE beerfest tomorrow.
> 
> Tonight I will probably be nursing my gf who called me at 8.30am after a few drinks to celebrate the opening of a friend's clothes shop were concluded emerging into daylight from under the arches of Vauxhall.



Frock n Roll!


----------



## leanderman (May 2, 2014)

editor said:


> Pics and a report for Brixton Buzz perhaps?
> 
> *no problem if drinking is more important



Am cautious about drinking at the DoE - last big one there ended in pregnancy!


----------



## Rushy (May 2, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Am cautious about drinking at the DoE - last big one there ended in pregnancy!


I'm going for a beer - what have you got in mind?


----------



## leanderman (May 2, 2014)

Rushy said:


> I'm going for a beer - what have you got in mind?



Just wanted to inform you of the risks


----------



## Rushy (May 2, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Just wanted to inform you of the risks


Don't worry, I'm always pretty careful when I go out in Brixton






I can lend you one if you like. They're all pretty low mileage.


----------



## ibilly99 (May 2, 2014)

Site specific installation on Van Gogh - all very Edinburgh.

http://www.theguardian.com/artandde...an-gogh-london-house-artangel-audio-slideshow

And the accompanying article on the installation - bought by a Chinese violinist no less.

http://www.theguardian.com/artandde...gh-brixton-house-saskia-olde-wolbers-artangel


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 2, 2014)

.


----------



## Smick (May 3, 2014)

Just got an Indian delivery menu through the door here in the wilds of Tulse Hill. Woondall, where Acre Lane meets Kings Road.

What is interesting is that the menu, as well as detailing what food they do, also offers a 10% discount on an estate agent who they claim to be "working together with".

Not two things I'd think have an obvious synergy, although I suppose both takeaways and estate agents put an endless stream of shite through my door.


----------



## quimcunx (May 3, 2014)

I got something the other day trying to flog me shares in Canadian tin mines (not that but similar, I can't be bothered going to get it).  Must be some sort of scam.  Is there anyone I should report it to?


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2014)

Seems legit.


----------



## shifting gears (May 3, 2014)

Chilavert said:


> If your house was on fire today and you called the fire brigade to put it out, would you in effect by crossing a picket?



Yeah a life or death situation is totally comparable to... Having to catch a bus rather than a tube

Fool.


----------



## Greebo (May 3, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Seems legit. <snip>


VP and I were trying to work out whether they were more rightwing or leftwing and ended up with "dodgy as hell".


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 3, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Seems legit.




We got one of those. What are they about then?


----------



## Greebo (May 3, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> We got one of those. What are they about then?


Seems to me that they're trying to out UKIP UKIP as well as outdoing the BNP but spinning it so that it's *honestly* not racist.

I've never seen so many unsavoury tropes on the same leaflet - including that eagle (closely associated with the far right in Europe) and the colour choice.


----------



## Crispy (May 3, 2014)

Seems like a one-man band
http://www.eastlondonlines.co.uk/2012/03/video-assembly-candidate-kamran-malik/


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2014)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Seems like a one-man band
> http://www.eastlondonlines.co.uk/2012/03/video-assembly-candidate-kamran-malik/



Looks like a safe pair of hands. More focused on policy than spelling or grammar.


----------



## Rushy (May 3, 2014)

shifting gears said:


> Yeah a life or death situation is totally comparable to... Having to catch a bus rather than a tube
> 
> Fool.


To be fair, you're the one who said you had been taught to "never cross a picket line under any circumstances" in reference to commuters travelling by tube. It is neither surprising nor unreasonable that you exclude "life or death" circumstances. But would you call the fire brigade if your house was burning down and you knew no one was in it? Or your mate's house? Or a stranger's? What sort of fires would you feel morally justified in standing by and watching without calling the fire brigade? Would you walk away from a cute little kitten stuck up a tree?

I'd gladly wager that for most people, whether they "cross a picket line" will be a decision based on a balance between  a) how much they sympathise with the reasons for the particular strike and b) the consequences for them or others of taking that action.

I respect your choice not to use the tube in solidarity with those amongst the RMT members who did choose to take strike action on the day. But your justification that you were taught to "never cross a picket line under any circumstances" sounds a bit too much like hollow rhetoric unless it is genuinely meant without a raft of caveats.


----------



## T & P (May 3, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> We got one of those. What are they about then?


Eagles


----------



## editor (May 3, 2014)

There is still cover provided when the fire services are on strike, so it's a bizarre notion to suggest that you're somehow being a scab by ringing them up when your house is on fire.


> *During a strike*
> 
> *If I call 999 in an emergency will a fire engine still come?*
> 
> ...


----------



## gaijingirl (May 3, 2014)

Smick said:


> Just got an Indian delivery menu through the door here in the wilds of Tulse Hill. Woondall, where Acre Lane meets Kings Road.
> 
> What is interesting is that the menu, as well as detailing what food they do, also offers a 10% discount on an estate agent who they claim to be "working together with".
> 
> Not two things I'd think have an obvious synergy, although I suppose both takeaways and estate agents put an endless stream of shite through my door.



but have you had the Clapham tandoori scratch and sniff delivery menu yet?  we love that one.


----------



## Winot (May 3, 2014)

Not sure if this has been mentioned yet, but a new whole food shop has opened on Acre Lane next to Khamsa / opposite Costcutter (Solon Rd junction). 

Looks to have v. similar range of dry goods to Brixton Wholefoods (but slightly smaller selection).


----------



## editor (May 3, 2014)

Here's an interesting scheme: 
Borrow a bike from Lambeth Council for £10 in a new four week ‘Try Before You Bike’ loan scheme


----------



## leanderman (May 3, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Nice. I hope it's cheaper than their normal £4.40 pints.
> 
> I went to their cider festival last summer - I got there on the second day and all the cider had already been drunk



£3.50 a pint, whatever the alcohol content


----------



## Rushy (May 3, 2014)

editor said:


> Pics and a report for Brixton Buzz perhaps?
> 
> *no problem if drinking is more important


Very nice beers. £3.50 a pint. No queues. Sunshine!


----------



## xsunnysuex (May 3, 2014)

A new chicken shop is about to open in Loughborough Rd.  Where the post office used to be.   Next to The Hero Of Switzerland pub.  It's gonna be run by the son of the bloke who runs the best one shop a few doors away.
He told me he's hoping it will be a Morley's.  But Morley's are kicking off because they already have one further up the road.  If not Morley's he said it will be "just as good quality"


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2014)

xsunnysuex said:
			
		

> A new chicken shop is about to open in Loughborough Rd.  Where the post office used to be.   Next to The Hero Of Switzerland pub.  It's gonna be run by the son of the bloke who runs the best one shop a few doors away.
> He told me he's hoping it will be a Morley's.  But Morley's are kicking off because they already have one further up the road.  If not Morley's he said it will be "just as good quality"



Saw that last night. Certainly a gap in the market for fried chicken. He should do well.


----------



## sparkybird (May 3, 2014)

anyone need any moving boxes? I have a load of large ones for collection, Brixton Hill. They are flat packed, but you'll need a car to take them

PM me is interested, I am around most of the weekend


----------



## T & P (May 3, 2014)

There's a vintage furniture and homeware fair poolside at the Lido today and tomorrow. Some nice stuff but most things out of my price range. The pool itself was open for business as usual.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 4, 2014)

Rushy said:


> To be fair, you're the one who said you had been taught to "never cross a picket line under any circumstances" in reference to commuters travelling by tube. It is neither surprising nor unreasonable that you exclude "life or death" circumstances. But would you call the fire brigade if your house was burning down and you knew no one was in it? Or your mate's house? Or a stranger's? What sort of fires would you feel morally justified in standing by and watching without calling the fire brigade? Would you walk away from a cute little kitten stuck up a tree?
> 
> I'd gladly wager that for most people, whether they "cross a picket line" will be a decision based on a balance between  a) how much they sympathise with the reasons for the particular strike and b) the consequences for them or others of taking that action.
> 
> I respect your choice not to use the tube in solidarity with those amongst the RMT members who did choose to take strike action on the day. But your justification that you were taught to "never cross a picket line under any circumstances" sounds a bit too much like hollow rhetoric unless it is genuinely meant without a raft of caveats.




You have made numerous fundamental errors with this capitalist otherwise nonedescript post.
Primarily your line of questioning;
"_But would you call the fire brigade if your house was burning down and you knew no one was in it? Or your mate's house? Or a stranger's? What sort of fires would you feel morally justified in standing by and watching without calling the fire brigade? Would you walk away from a cute little kitten stuck up a tree?" _All of which is absurd. You must have been at that beer festival but i think you would post it sober 

Secondly, who are most people? I suspect you are including the middle class in your definition of "most people".
I put it to you and others that the working class should not give a flying picket what the middle class think. We don't need their permission to withdraw our labour, we would like their support but it has never been forthcoming regarding industrial disputes except those at the point of victory and then their support is nothing more than opportunistic rats deserting a sinking ship.

You are also wrong about the two points in your wager. Which despite or perhaps because i am sort of funds i will happliy take you up on.

Your wager is by definition wrong. The working class don't want sympathy, we don't want "most people" to "sympathise" with us. What do we want? We want empathy. When do we want it? Now. Seriously, what do we want? Do you really need to ask?
Interestingly, you introduce the element of fear when you use the word "consequences" for those that might want to take similar action by withdrawing their labour. That can't be balanced with sympathy.

The fear factor is interesting because as a Tory you accept it as an essential negotiating tool. I don't wish to profit on this occasion from your latest folly and i would suggest you make a modest contribution to this thing called the server fund if it is still going. If the server fund no longer requires funding then i am in the beer.

I've had an interesting and somewhat challenging week but i have also had the luxury of lovely whose company was so mutually comforting just by her reemerge in my life that i can take giant leaps forward.

Socialists do it better 

I believe Brixton is calm at the moment subject to prowling Tories.


----------



## Ms T (May 4, 2014)

Middle class people go on strike too.  I also used to work with a union rep who was a proper Tory.


----------



## Badgers (May 4, 2014)

http://brixtonbooty.wordpress.com

Brixton 'Booty' car boot sale on Coldharbour Lane. 

£25 to sell from a van or £20 for a car is pretty pricey compared to most.

What is a bit more unusual is having to pay to go and buy there  

8am onwards it costs £3 
9am onwards it costs 50p 

Guess this is to stop (or cash in on) the hawkers and traders swarming over the stalls first thing. Still seems a bit off to me though. 

If they can get 30 pitches sold (10 vans and 20 cars for example) that makes £650. 

Add 30 visitors at £3 and another 200 at 50p giving another £190 would give the organisers £840 for a Sunday mornings graft. 

Glad to see a central Brixton boot sale but think the Nu Brickers pricing policy is a bit rich. Wonder how much the space costs them?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 4, 2014)

Badgers said:


> http://brixtonbooty.wordpress.com
> 
> Brixton 'Booty' car boot sale on Coldharbour Lane.
> 
> ...




But we own the streets don't we?


----------



## Badgers (May 4, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:
			
		

> But we own the streets don't we?



Used to old chap.


----------



## editor (May 4, 2014)

Badgers said:


> http://brixtonbooty.wordpress.com
> 
> Brixton 'Booty' car boot sale on Coldharbour Lane.


The good news is that it apparently attracts "a vibrant mix of buyers and sellers."


----------



## prunus (May 4, 2014)

editor said:


> The good news is that it apparently attracts "a vibrant mix of buyers and sellers."



Not edgy?


----------



## Badgers (May 4, 2014)

editor said:
			
		

> The good news is that it apparently attracts "a vibrant mix of buyers and sellers."



That can be said of the pubs and existing Brixton markets though. They won't be 'attracting' anyone new, just selling to the existing crowds.


----------



## teuchter (May 4, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> You have made numerous fundamental errors with this capitalist otherwise nonedescript post.
> Primarily your line of questioning;
> "_But would you call the fire brigade if your house was burning down and you knew no one was in it? Or your mate's house? Or a stranger's? What sort of fires would you feel morally justified in standing by and watching without calling the fire brigade? Would you walk away from a cute little kitten stuck up a tree?" _All of which is absurd. You must have been at that beer festival but i think you would post it sober
> 
> ...



You've gone to quite some effort here to read a certain meaning into the words "sympathy" and "consequences".


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 4, 2014)

teuchter said:


> You've gone to quite some effort here to read a certain meaning into the words "sympathy" and "consequences".



Thanks.


----------



## CH1 (May 4, 2014)

Badgers said:


> http://brixtonbooty.wordpress.com
> Brixton 'Booty' car boot sale on Coldharbour Lane.....................
> policy is a bit rich. Wonder how much the space costs them?





editor said:


> The good news is that it apparently attracts "a vibrant mix of buyers and sellers."


What caught my eye, buried in the blog was this:

_*Brixton booty is the first regular boot sale to held in the heart of Brixton, well almost the heart. It is situated on Coldharbour Lane, about 10 mins walk from the newly refurbished Town Hall.
*_
I had an inkling that the Domino Club management was not really local (only one director was from Brixton a couple of years ago), but whoever is promoting this Brixton Booty seems to be taking their information from the "Future Brixton" website/blog without doing a reality check.

Or have I missed something?


----------



## quimcunx (May 4, 2014)

The town hall did have a refurb. Not sure it counts as recent.


----------



## shygirl (May 4, 2014)

Badgers said:


> http://brixtonbooty.wordpress.com
> 
> Brixton 'Booty' car boot sale on Coldharbour Lane.
> 
> ...



A day-long market stall on Brixton Station Rd only costs between £15 and £25 quid, and its all set up for you.  They're 'aving a laugh.


----------



## shygirl (May 4, 2014)

Anyone else received a call  from a security company scare-mongering about local crime in order to sell their security devices?  The caller started off by referring to community safety, so I thought it was something to do with the council.  She said that robberies and burglaries in the area are rising, then got pushier when I said I felt safe and didn't need their product, saying that there's a rise in aggravated burglary.  When I repeated I felt safe in my area, she was indignant, and said something sarky along the lines of,  "Oh, well, if you feel safe, good for you".


----------



## leanderman (May 4, 2014)

shygirl said:


> Anyone else received a call  from a security company scare-mongering about local crime in order to sell their security devices?  The caller started off by referring to community safety, so I thought it was something to do with the council.  She said that robberies and burglaries in the area are rising, then got pushier when I said I felt safe and didn't need their product, saying that there's a rise in aggravated burglary.  When I repeated I felt safe in my area, she was indignant, and said something sarky along the lines of,  "Oh, well, if you feel safe, good for you".



ADT? They do a hard sell door to door as well


----------



## Manter (May 4, 2014)

shygirl said:


> Anyone else received a call  from a security company scare-mongering about local crime in order to sell their security devices?  The caller started off by referring to community safety, so I thought it was something to do with the council.  She said that robberies and burglaries in the area are rising, then got pushier when I said I felt safe and didn't need their product, saying that there's a rise in aggravated burglary.  When I repeated I felt safe in my area, she was indignant, and said something sarky along the lines of,  "Oh, well, if you feel safe, good for you".


We got home to a van full of riot police at the end if our road so maybe they have a point


----------



## shygirl (May 4, 2014)

Yeah, crime/shit happens, but their pushiness really annoys me.


----------



## shygirl (May 4, 2014)

And exploiting people's fears for capital gain.  They can fuck off.


----------



## Manter (May 4, 2014)

Oh yeah, agree with you. Not keen on sales calls at all ever tbh


----------



## Winot (May 4, 2014)

Signing up to the Telephone Preference Service seems to stop most of them.


----------



## editor (May 4, 2014)

Looks like the self-centred _nu-residents moving right next to a lively music venue and then complaining like fuck about the noise_ phenomenon isn't only confined to Coldharbour Lane. I'll post up more depressing info about this when I can.


----------



## editor (May 4, 2014)

Winot said:


> Signing up to the Telephone Preference Service seems to stop most of them.


Didn't work for me. A lot of these automated calls come from out of the country.


----------



## Winot (May 4, 2014)

editor said:


> Didn't work for me. A lot of these automated calls come from out of the country.



It's true it doesn't stop those.


----------



## editor (May 4, 2014)

Winot said:


> It's true it doesn't stop those.


I had it so bad I had to abandon the number I'd had for 15 years. I was given a new number and within a day the fuckers were ringing me up again.


----------



## leanderman (May 4, 2014)

Winot said:


> Signing up to the Telephone Preference Service seems to stop most of them.



Or, in my case, never answering the phone


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 4, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Or, in my case, never answering the phone



I go one step further, i almost never give my home number to anyone, i never answer the phone if it rings but i pay for it because i'm old fashioned. There was a time when having a home telephone was important almost a sign of respectability. How dare these capitalists think they can just make random calls, it's almost as bad a knocking on the door unannounced. Lot's of charities do this now and think it's ok because "we have a licence from the council".


----------



## Smick (May 4, 2014)

Manter said:


> We got home to a van full of riot police at the end if our road so maybe they have a point


 
There aren't many riots any more so those guys just hang round in random places waiting for things to kick off. Nothing untoward about them being on your road.


----------



## SpamMisery (May 4, 2014)

TPS worked well for me; blocked all PPI calls


----------



## editor (May 4, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Or, in my case, never answering the phone


I don't answer mine now, either. BT are fucking useless on this.


----------



## teuchter (May 4, 2014)

I just don't have a land line at all as I can see no point in it. The spam callers just go for my mobile instead.


----------



## Winot (May 5, 2014)

Boy, 16, arrested over fatal stabbing in Brixton:

http://m.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-27281161


----------



## Manter (May 5, 2014)

Winot said:


> Boy, 16, arrested over fatal stabbing in Brixton:
> 
> http://m.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-27281161


Hmmm. That'd be the police activity we saw last night then. How sad. And what a mess.


----------



## leanderman (May 5, 2014)

Manter said:


> Hmmm. That'd be the police activity we saw last night then. How sad. And what a mess.



Madness.


----------



## shygirl (May 5, 2014)

RIP young man.  What a dreadful waste of a young life.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 5, 2014)

shygirl said:


> RIP young man.  What a dreadful waste of a young life.


yes
RIP


----------



## editor (May 5, 2014)

Oh look. Another article about Brixton. Do you think it might possible mention the riots? 

Gosh! It does!

From Riots and Rebels to Juice Bars and Tapas, a New Brixton Emerges


----------



## editor (May 5, 2014)

Oh great, another cocktail bar. It's opening up in the Bombay Kitchen opposite the Phoenix.



More: https://twitter.com/threeeightfour


----------



## isvicthere? (May 5, 2014)

editor said:


> Oh look. Another article about Brixton. Do you think it might possible mention the riots?
> 
> Gosh! It does!
> 
> From Riots and Rebels to Juice Bars and Tapas, a New Brixton Emerges



What a steaming heap of untreated sewage!

One factual point: the police "once dubbed" the covered market a "24 hour drug supermarket", did they? Would that be the covered market that, until very recently, was closed at night? Research fail.


----------



## isvicthere? (May 5, 2014)

editor said:


> Oh great, another cocktail bar. It's opening up in the Bombay Kitchen opposite the Phoenix.
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/threeeightfour




It's "a new Brixton emerging", didn't you know?


----------



## boohoo (May 5, 2014)

How many cocktail bars are need? If I want local cocktails, I go to cafe cairo on Landor Road.


----------



## SarfLondoner (May 5, 2014)

isvicthere? said:


> What a steaming heap of untreated sewage!
> 
> One factual point: the police "once dubbed" the covered market a "24 hour drug supermarket", did they? Would that be the covered market that, until very recently, was closed at night? Research fail.



It is poorly written and looks like the research was taken from online snippets, I like the bit"Home to rasta's and vegetarians"


----------



## isvicthere? (May 5, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> It is poorly written and looks like the research was taken from online snippets, I like the bit"Home to rasta's and vegetarians"



The "writer" is German, according to this: 

http://topics.nytimes.com/top/reference/timestopics/people/b/katrin_bennhold/index.html

Maybe she just wants _Lebensraum_ for hipsters in Brixton.

_(Cheap shot, but I couldn't resist). _


----------



## SarfLondoner (May 5, 2014)

isvicthere? said:


> What a steaming heap of untreated sewage!
> 
> One factual point: the police "once dubbed" the covered market a "24 hour drug supermarket", did they? Would that be the covered market that, until very recently, was closed at night? Research fail.


They forgot to mention that the indoor market and bars are now full of coked up people.


----------



## teuchter (May 5, 2014)

isvicthere? said:


> The "writer" is German, according to this:
> 
> http://topics.nytimes.com/top/reference/timestopics/people/b/katrin_bennhold/index.html
> 
> ...


I'd say straight up offensive rather than "cheap shot".


----------



## isvicthere? (May 5, 2014)

teuchter said:


> I'd say straight up offensive rather than "cheap shot".



Jolly good.

ETA: is this you "trolling" the Brixton forum again?


----------



## Black Halo (May 5, 2014)

shygirl said:


> She said that robberies and burglaries in the area are rising


The police disagree, residential burglary is down for the year ending March 2014 compared to the year ending March 2013 both for Lambeth and the Met as a whole. OK to be fair 70 less in a total around 2,500 is just a statistical blip but it's also not a rise.

Jaysus the Met's crime statistics go all the way down to sub-wards, you can start with Lambeth and get down to basically your street!


----------



## boohoo (May 5, 2014)

isvicthere? said:


> Jolly good.



i think I'd agree with the offensive too. It's alright to make digs at Germans?


----------



## isvicthere? (May 5, 2014)

boohoo said:


> i think I'd agree with the offensive too. It's alright to make digs at Germans?



What, like the well-known football chant "Two World Wars and one World Cup"? No, no-one would ever do that!


----------



## boohoo (May 5, 2014)

isvicthere? said:


> What, like the well-known football chant "Two World Wars and one World Cup"? No, no-one would ever do that!



Doesn't mean its right though?


----------



## teuchter (May 5, 2014)

isvicthere? said:


> Jolly good.
> 
> ETA: is this you "trolling" the Brixton forum again?


No, it's me saying it's unfunny, unpleasant and offensive.


----------



## classicdish (May 5, 2014)

isvicthere? said:


> One factual point: the police "once dubbed" the covered market a "24 hour drug supermarket", did they? Would that be the covered market that, until very recently, was closed at night? Research fail.


The actual quote is probably this one:

"The centre of Brixton is a 24-hour crack supermarket." here: http://www.theguardian.com/society/2002/jun/23/drugsandalcohol.drugs


----------



## isvicthere? (May 5, 2014)

classicdish said:


> The actual quote is probably this one:
> 
> "The centre of Brixton is a 24-hour crack supermarket." here: http://www.theguardian.com/society/2002/jun/23/drugsandalcohol.drugs



So, not Brixton Market Row ("Brixton Village") then?


----------



## isvicthere? (May 5, 2014)

Boohoo and Teuchter, Germany's unfortunate recent history has been a rich seam of crap comedy for decades (among other places on these boards). Apologies if your sensitivities can't accommodate this: ich bitte wirklich um Verzeihung.


----------



## boohoo (May 5, 2014)

isvicthere? said:


> Boohoo and Teuchter, Germany's unfortunate recent history has been a rich seam of crap comedy for decades (among other places on these boards). Apologies if your sensitivities can't accommodate this: ich bitte wirklich um Verzeihung.



It has. Should it be continued? Are the Germans fair game?


----------



## teuchter (May 5, 2014)

As boohoo says, precedent isn't a justification (and neither is what football crowds decide to be ok) but also - mocking nazis is one thing, but joking that a german journalist is motivated by a desire to displace inferior races is something else.

It's more than just tiresome if you're a german in the uk and the first thing that pops into people's heads when you introduce yourself is "nazis lol" especially if they feel the need to vocalise it.


----------



## sparkybird (May 5, 2014)

Black Halo said:


> The police disagree, residential burglary is down for the year ending March 2014 compared to the year ending March 2013 both for Lambeth and the Met as a whole. OK to be fair 70 less in a total around 2,500 is just a statistical blip but it's also not a rise.
> 
> Jaysus the Met's crime statistics go all the way down to sub-wards, you can start with Lambeth and get down to basically your street!



Interesting link Black Halo - thanks

What's odd is that antisocial behaviour (which is by far the most visible crime to me) and the second highest stat in my ward does not appear on the individual sub-wards at all? Maybe they only collect the data for the whole ward???? Or does it not count?
I see a lot of open drug dealing early doors - I really need to report it more


----------



## isvicthere? (May 5, 2014)

Boohoo and Teuchter: ihr versteht kein Deutsch? Schade! Ich war schön höflich.


----------



## isvicthere? (May 5, 2014)

teuchter said:


> As boohoo says, precedent isn't a justification (and neither is what football crowds decide to be ok) but also - mocking nazis is one thing, but joking that a german journalist is motivated by a desire to displace inferior races is something else.
> 
> It's more than just tiresome if you're a german in the uk and the first thing that pops into people's heads when you introduce yourself is "nazis lol" especially if they feel the need to vocalise it.


 
See above.


----------



## isvicthere? (May 5, 2014)

boohoo said:


> It has. Should it be continued? Are the Germans fair game?



Ditto.


----------



## Belushi (May 5, 2014)

teuchter said:


> It's more than just tiresome if you're a german in the uk and the first thing that pops into people's heads when you introduce yourself is "nazis lol" especially if they feel the need to vocalise it.



It's also cringeworthy, 70 years on and Brits still doing jokes about the war.


----------



## leanderman (May 5, 2014)

boohoo said:


> How many cocktail bars are need? If I want local cocktails, I go to cafe cairo on Landor Road.



Will close if not needed.


----------



## editor (May 5, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Will close if not needed.


Doesn't really work that way though, does it?


----------



## boohoo (May 5, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Will close if not needed.


But the more Brixton becomes a destination spot, the more these places will pop up and be used and not disappear - look at Clapham high road.


----------



## isvicthere? (May 5, 2014)

boohoo said:


> But the more Brixton becomes a destination spot, the more these places will pop up and be used and not disappear - look at Clapham high road.



Clapham High Road? Not sure where that is.


----------



## boohoo (May 5, 2014)

isvicthere? said:


> Clapham High Road? Not sure where that is.


street, road - you know what I mean...


----------



## isvicthere? (May 5, 2014)

Belushi said:


> It's also cringeworthy, 70 years on and Brits still doing jokes about the war.



Dur hast wirklich keine Ahnung, Bub.


----------



## leanderman (May 5, 2014)

boohoo said:


> But the more Brixton becomes a destination spot, the more these places will pop up and be used and not disappear - look at Clapham high road.



This is not to be desired


----------



## leanderman (May 5, 2014)

editor said:


> Doesn't really work that way though, does it?



generally it does. although need is not a word i usually apply to cocktails


----------



## teuchter (May 5, 2014)

isvicthere? said:


> Boohoo and Teuchter: ihr versteht kein Deutsch? Schade! Ich war schön höflich.


Ich habe ganz gut verstanden.

But your bid for forgiveness followed an implication that our sensitivities were overly delicate.


----------



## isvicthere? (May 5, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Ich habe ganz gut verstanden.
> 
> But your bid for forgiveness followed an implication that our sensitivities were overly delicate.



"Forgiveness"? LOL!


----------



## CH1 (May 5, 2014)

editor said:


> Oh great, another cocktail bar. It's opening up in the Bombay Kitchen opposite the Phoenix.
> 
> More: https://twitter.com/threeeightfour



Was sorry to see Bombay Kitchen has closed. Never seemed to catch on did it? Is an Indian restaurant too dépassé for Brixton Central?


----------



## leanderman (May 5, 2014)

Winot said:


> Boy, 16, arrested over fatal stabbing in Brixton:
> 
> http://m.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-27281161



And, according to the victim's family, all in a row over the sale of a bicycle

Parents run a Bangladeshi restaurant. Went to Chesnut Grove school, Balham


----------



## editor (May 5, 2014)

Ruddy Nora!







VW van dramatically goes up in flames on St Matthew’s Road, Brixton


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2014)

Breaking Bad Brickers style


----------



## mxh (May 5, 2014)

Some happier news I saw the William Hill on Acre Lane has closed, hopefully not for refurbishment. I only noticed it today.

http://brixtonhill.net/2014/04/13/review-sought-of-william-hill-on-acre-lane-after-drugs-arrests/


----------



## editor (May 5, 2014)

mxh said:


> Some happier news I saw the William Hill on Acre Lane has closed, hopefully not for refurbishment. I only noticed it today.
> 
> http://brixtonhill.net/2014/04/13/review-sought-of-william-hill-on-acre-lane-after-drugs-arrests/


I always remember how silly I felt when it dawned on me that the reason why the William Hill opposite me was always busy wasn't because it was full of people addicted to gambling.


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2014)

editor said:
			
		

> I always remember how silly I felt when it dawned on me that the reason why the William Hill opposite me was always busy wasn't because it was full of people addicted to gambling.



Noob


----------



## Manter (May 5, 2014)

editor said:


> I always remember how silly I felt when it dawned on me that the reason why the William Hill opposite me was always busy wasn't because it was full of people addicted to gambling.


where we used to live on Brixton Road there was a woman who kept asking the Northerner if she could help him out.  He said to me one day that she was clearly trying to be kind but he wasn't sure what he looked like he needed help with


----------



## boohoo (May 5, 2014)

I think a betting or loan shop upsets me more than a cocktail bar opening up.


----------



## cuppa tee (May 5, 2014)

a sign has gone up on a lamppost at the ingleton street entrance to Slade gardens
informing the public that "Lambeth is a controlled drinking area", I think this is for the
benefit of al fresco park drinkers rather than those using the crown and anchors outdoor seating area from which it is visible...


----------



## SpamMisery (May 5, 2014)

Agreed. I'd be happy if all the betting shops turned into trendy wine bars


----------



## MrSki (May 5, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> a sign has gone up on a lamppost at the ingleton street entrance to Slade gardens
> informing the public that "Lambeth is a controlled drinking area", I think this is for the
> benefit of al fresco park drinkers rather than those using the crown and anchors outdoor seating area from which it is visible...


This pisses me off. I was on the green at Turnpike Lane enjoying a can and was pulled up for drinking said can. 

On the entrance to the park are big signs telling me not to feed the pigeons but nothing abut it being a 'No Drinking Zone' What is wrong with people being able to enjoy a drink in a public space?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 6, 2014)

leanderman said:


> generally it does. although need is not a word i usually apply to cocktails



Fried chicken shops.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 6, 2014)

Bollocks to Seven, small plates, inflated prices and frankly substandard food. They have been taking the piss for some time. Let's call it what it is.


----------



## editor (May 6, 2014)

Seven has got a shocking reputation for the slowness of their service.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 6, 2014)

And fuck the bookmakers as well poncing off the poor and providing harbour to drug dealers protected by CCTV, the police and a local authority that long ago abdicated any remaining powers to the planning ponces.


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2014)

Had a look at the Brixton Booty photos from Sunday. 
To be honest it really did not look like anyone should be paying £3 or 50p charge for the privilege of buying things.





It may have been better than the photos suggested though? 

Anyone go along?


----------



## editor (May 6, 2014)

This is coming up in June:
Macmillan Cancer Support hosts a 10k Father’s Day Fun Run in Brockwell Park on Sunday 15th June

And that new craft store opposite the Albert opens tomorrow. I've met the people behind it and they seem like a nice lot.






Turpentine creative indie retail hub opens up on Coldharbour Lane, Brixton


----------



## Casaubon (May 6, 2014)

editor said:


> I don't answer mine now, either. BT are fucking useless on this.



I'd recommend getting 'Caller ID' on your landline. I think you can currently get it for free via an offer on the BT website, otherwise it costs a quid or so per month. (You might also need to buy a compatible phone. Car boot sales are good for landline phones these days.)
You can see who's calling, and ignore any calls that aren't from 'normal' mobile or landline numbers, and let them go through to the answering machine. If they're genuine they'll leave a message, or you can pick up the phone when you hear them speak. 

This works very well for me, I hardly ever get caught by timewasters (I'm signed up to the TPS, too).


----------



## editor (May 6, 2014)

Casaubon said:


> I'd recommend getting 'Caller ID' on your landline. I think you can currently get it for free via an offer on the BT website, otherwise it costs a quid or so per month. (You might also need to buy a compatible phone. Car boot sales are good for landline phones these days.)
> You can see who's calling, and ignore any calls that aren't from 'normal' mobile or landline numbers, and let them go through to the answering machine. If they're genuine they'll leave a message, or you can pick up the phone when you hear them speak.
> 
> This works very well for me, I hardly ever get caught by timewasters (I'm signed up to the TPS, too).


I've had that for years but that doesn't stop the irritation of having the phone go off - particularly first thing in the morning. I've only got a landline because I need it for my broadband. I just leave the phone permanently silenced now and occasionally play back any answerphone messages.


----------



## aussw9 (May 6, 2014)

editor said:


> Seven has got a shocking reputation for the slowness of their service.



Can be horribly slow when its busy, however this can be standard for a cocktail bar as the things take so bloody long to make.

At a fiver for a well made cocktail, i'll still pop in when its not rammed.


----------



## editor (May 6, 2014)

aussw9 said:


> Can be horribly slow when its busy, however this can be standard for a cocktail bar as the things take so bloody long to make.
> 
> At a fiver for a well made cocktail, i'll still pop in when its not rammed.


For sure, but Seven's slowness can be the stuff of legend. I've known people just give up and go elsewhere after waiting a very long time indeed.


----------



## aussw9 (May 6, 2014)

editor said:


> For sure, but Seven's slowness can be the stuff of legend. I've known people just give up and go elsewhere after waiting a very long time indeed.



I'm one of those people... hence why I avoid it at peak times.

Speaking of service, i would like to mention that the new management of the Duke of E have sorted their service out. Much better than the previous incarnation. Now back on my go to list.


----------



## editor (May 6, 2014)

aussw9 said:


> I'm one of those people... hence why I avoid it at peak times.
> 
> Speak of service, i would like to mention that the new management of the Duke of E have sorted their service out. Much better than the previous incarnation.


While we're handing out plaudits for good service, let me add the Lounge and the Kaff to that list


----------



## aussw9 (May 6, 2014)

editor said:


> While we're handing out plaudits for good service, let me add the Lounge and the Kaff to that list



Second the motion


----------



## editor (May 6, 2014)

There's Free bike checks in Brixton Windrush Square tomorrow (7th May) and in other news, the Crown and Anchor is to launch its own new beer next Wednesday.


----------



## snowy_again (May 6, 2014)

editor said:


> While we're handing out plaudits for good service, let me add the Lounge and the Kaff to that list



Really? I've always found the reverse... maybe it's knowing the right people? 

For me, Kaff gets painfully slow, and I dont fancy another cocktail in a plant pot, so I go home, but since the Mancunian bar man at seven found out my in laws are from Stretford and we always got served in minutes (not that I've been for > 6 months).


----------



## Rushy (May 6, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> Really? I've always found the reverse... maybe it's knowing the right people?
> 
> For me, Kaff gets painfully slow, and I dont fancy another cocktail in a plant pot, so I go home, but since the Mancunian bar man at seven found out my in laws are from Stretford and we always got served in minutes (not that I've been for > 6 months).


Yep. Kaff gets slow too if they get a rush of cocktail orders. To be honest I can't think of a cocktail bar which has "snappy" service when busy.
Seven does do table service though - so you can chat with you mates rather than jostle at the bar while you are waiting. I really like that.


----------



## snowy_again (May 6, 2014)

Brockwell Park tennis people - do you book via 

http://brockwellparkcommunitypartners.org.uk/sports-facilities/ 

and pay, or just turn up and hope for a free court?


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2014)

snowy_again said:
			
		

> Brockwell Park tennis people - do you book via
> 
> http://brockwellparkcommunitypartners.org.uk/sports-facilities/
> 
> and pay, or just turn up and hope for a free court?



I just turn up unless time is pressing or a league game


----------



## Rushy (May 6, 2014)

I'd quite like to have an occasional fair weather daytime tennis knockabout if anyone fancies? I am probably fairly crap (and not being modest about it). I say probably because I can't even remember when or where I last played. I would be pleased to get to the standard where I can say, I'm quite crap, and not still surprise people with just how crap I am. I reckon I will usually be able to make contact between the ball and racket - I'm just never certain where it will go...


----------



## leanderman (May 6, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> Brockwell Park tennis people - do you book via
> 
> http://brockwellparkcommunitypartners.org.uk/sports-facilities/
> 
> and pay, or just turn up and hope for a free court?



It's fine to turn up weekdays. I play Friday mornings and only three of six are taken usually

But you almost always have to book at weekends. 

Saturday and Sunday usually end up fully booked 9am-1pm.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 6, 2014)

Rushy said:


> I'd quite like to have an occasional fair weather daytime tennis knockabout if anyone fancies? I am probably fairly crap (and not being modest about it). I say probably because I can't even remember when or where I last played. I would be pleased to get to the standard where I can say, I'm quite crap, and not still surprise people with just how crap I am. I reckon I will usually be able to make contact between the ball and racket - I'm just never certain where it will go...



I'll smash your balls all over the court.


----------



## leanderman (May 6, 2014)

And I book online via www.better.org.uk


----------



## snowy_again (May 6, 2014)

Yeah, I tried that. Ended up in a Fusion like Sisyphus world of log-in screens.

I called that Brockwell no. and the bloke that answered was helpful, dug out my old Rec membership and then booked me a court in about 5 mins.

Even had Craig David on the radio in the background; which means by Thursday I'm fucked.


----------



## Rushy (May 6, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I'll smash your balls all over the court.


You are scaring me DD .


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2014)

Any sign of the Skull Cracker?


----------



## leanderman (May 6, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> Yeah, I tried that. Ended up in a Fusion like Sisyphus world of log-in screens.
> 
> I called that Brockwell no. and the bloke that answered was helpful, dug out my old Rec membership and then booked me a court in about 5 mins.
> 
> Even had Craig David on the radio in the background; which means by Thursday I'm fucked.



True about the log-ins

Works OK as a smartphone app


----------



## snowy_again (May 6, 2014)

That would imply I owned a smart phone.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 6, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Any sign of the Skull Cracker?



He was last spotted in Twickenham.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-27290945


----------



## Black Halo (May 6, 2014)

This could be easily re-purposed into a game of bingo around the village and surrounding environs. Maybe Off The Cuff followed this guide?


----------



## Rushy (May 6, 2014)

I went to this antiques shop turned byo pizza restaurant in Ireland last year. Lovely spot - and tiny. They weren't awfully precious about the stock. After a few bottles had been sunk the sales started...


----------



## twistedAM (May 6, 2014)

Am surprised at the hostility toward bookmakers on here. Tell me more!!!
I've been using their services since I was legally too young to do so and have never developed a bad gambling habit. However what would make me perhaps gamble too much on shit like whether River Plate win or lose against General Belgrano is if I activated an app on my phone. Having a local office such as the one on Brixton Hill means I just place the occasional stake on something that's important.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (May 6, 2014)

youngster murdered at Tilford House, Holmewood Gdns yesterday. I think I was walking around there late afternoon when it happened. Didn't see anything.  http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-27281161


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 6, 2014)

isvicthere? said:


> Dur hast wirklich keine Ahnung, Bub.



Belushi is a Pole.  He'll put you on his list for speaking German to him!


----------



## gaijingirl (May 6, 2014)

Has this article been posted yet?  In NY Times...

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/05/05/w...new-brixton-emerges.html?hpw&rref=dining&_r=1

eta.. I see it has.

sorry.


----------



## isvicthere? (May 6, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> Belushi is a Pole.  He'll put you on his list for speaking German to him!



Ooh-err!


----------



## Tolpuddle (May 6, 2014)

editor said:


> Looks like the self-centred _nu-residents moving right next to a lively music venue and then complaining like fuck about the noise_ phenomenon isn't only confined to Coldharbour Lane. I'll post up more depressing info about this when I can.


 I checked with Lambeth today, no action has been taken against the Albert, so if they have reduced the hours it is through choice.


----------



## Tolpuddle (May 6, 2014)

mxh said:


> Some happier news I saw the William Hill on Acre Lane has closed, hopefully not for refurbishment. I only noticed it today.
> 
> http://brixtonhill.net/2014/04/13/review-sought-of-william-hill-on-acre-lane-after-drugs-arrests/


 also checked this with Lambeth, the licence has been surrendered so it is gone permanently


----------



## AKA pseudonym (May 6, 2014)

Lambeth housing activists are meeting at 7 in the Effra tommorow evening.


----------



## Gramsci (May 6, 2014)

There is also a hustings of Coldharbour Ward on Wednesday.

And one at Prince of Wales on Tuesday 13th


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2014)

AKA pseudonym said:
			
		

> Lambeth housing activists are meeting at 7 in the Effra tommorow evening.






			
				Gramsci said:
			
		

> There is also a hustings of Coldharbour Ward on Wednesday.
> 
> And one at Prince of Wales on Tuesday 13th



Revolution?


----------



## Manter (May 6, 2014)

Bilingual school in Lambeth been turned down.  It would appear the DoE feels religious education is just what our children need to prepare themselves for their future, but languages are not 

BLPSP Update – May 2014


Sadly our application for a school in Brixton has not been successful. We are very disappointed and are waiting for feedback from the DfE. The BLPSP Trust will then consider whether we are able to prepare another application in time for the September round.

Meanwhile we would like to thank all the campaigners who have worked so hard on the Lambeth bid and contributed so much in the preparation for this application. In particular to Joelle Hernandez for all her tremendous commitment and support. 
We look forward to updating you soon on how we move forward to ensure that we continue with our vision of bringing excellent bilingual education to Lambeth.

Please do continue to sign our petition as this is a continuous testament to the need for bilingual education in London for the future application.

Marina Gutierrez
Chair BLPSP Trust


----------



## leanderman (May 6, 2014)

Manter said:


> Bilingual school in Lambeth been turned down.  It would appear the DoE feels religious education is just what our children need to prepare themselves for their future, but languages are not



But would a bilingual school be quite separatist - drawing largely on one social group?

Or would it be as inclusive - and local - as a primary school?


----------



## Manter (May 6, 2014)

leanderman said:


> But would a bilingual school be quite separatist - drawing largely on one social group?
> 
> Or would it be as inclusive - and local - as a primary school?


Anyone could attend- it was a state primary (academy, I assume, as they all are these days).  There was no plan to select on the basis of nationality or already speaking Spanish, the aim was to offer focussed education so any child could develop bilingual skills, not just those who are lucky enough to have foreign parents.  The model is quite common in Europe where children have English exposure from a young age.  And it wouldn't select on the basis of the parents' willingness to genuflect regularly, so is a hell of a lot more inclusive than many!


----------



## leanderman (May 6, 2014)

Manter said:


> Anyone could attend- it was a state primary (academy, I assume, as they all are these days).  There was no plan to select on the basis of nationality or already speaking Spanish, the aim was to offer focussed education so any child could develop bilingual skills, not just those who are lucky enough to have foreign parents.  The model is quite common in Europe where children have English exposure from a young age.  And it wouldn't select on the basis of the parents' willingness to genuflect regularly, so is a hell of a lot more inclusive than many!



Agreed about genuflection - but I'd still be suspicious that it might become separatist in a faith school or worse way, with a dominant group.

My daughter, nine, claims to be learning Spanish at primary school.

Perhaps that is similar to the exposure model you cite.


----------



## ska invita (May 7, 2014)

shygirl said:


> RIP young man.  What a dreadful waste of a young life.


Tragic event - more details in todays Standard
http://www.standard.co.uk/news/crim...th-in-brixton-in-row-over-a-bike-9323214.html




RIP Alim


----------



## wiskey (May 7, 2014)

Hullo all - am after suggestions on where I can get a Sony xperia screen replaced in brixton today? Are all the phone fixing shops much of a muchness?


----------



## Badgers (May 7, 2014)

wiskey said:
			
		

> Hullo all - am after suggestions on where I can get a Sony xperia screen replaced in brixton today? Are all the phone fixing shops much of a muchness?



I am sure they are roughly the same. 

Have had good service from the stall outside San Marino before. They replaced an iPhone screen for me in about half hour for £25 (iirc) and it lasted fine. Nice enough chaps too.


----------



## Rushy (May 7, 2014)

Badgers said:


> I am sure they are roughly the same.
> 
> Have had good service from the stall outside San Marino before. They replaced an iPhone screen for me in about half hour for £25 (iirc) and it lasted fine. Nice enough chaps too.


Screen or just the glass?
Could not find anyone in Brixton to do the glass on my S4. They all wanted to change the screen too but that was £150. Ended up sending it off via ebay and they repaired the glass for £50 (although don't think it was an equivalent glass). Then I sat on it and smashed the screen too .


----------



## Badgers (May 7, 2014)

Rushy said:
			
		

> Screen or just the glass?
> Could not find anyone in Brixton to do the glass on my S4. They all wanted to change the screen too but that was £150. Ended up sending it off via ebay and they repaired the glass for £50 (although don't think it was an equivalent glass). Then I sat on it and smashed the screen too .



May just have been the glass then? It was an older model I smashed.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 7, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Revolution?



The Revolution will not be hustings-ised!


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 7, 2014)

Manter said:


> Bilingual school in Lambeth been turned down.  It would appear the DoE feels religious education is just what our children need to prepare themselves for their future, but languages are not
> 
> BLPSP Update – May 2014
> 
> ...



A great example of "joined-up government", that, given that yesterday some twat at Cable's ministry was giving forth about how companies should hire foreign grads in order to facilitate moves into other markets, and to avoid commercial _fauxs pas_.


----------



## wiskey (May 7, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Screen or just the glass?
> Could not find anyone in Brixton to do the glass on my S4. They all wanted to change the screen too but that was £150. Ended up sending it off via ebay and they repaired the glass for £50 (although don't think it was an equivalent glass). Then I sat on it and smashed the screen too .


Glass, I sat on it and bullseyed it. So anyway I went down, the market guys wanted between £70-150 to do it, or said it was too complicated. I didn't get it done, will investigate online first.


----------



## Rushy (May 7, 2014)

wiskey said:


> Glass, I sat on it and bullseyed it. So anyway I went down, the market guys wanted between £70-150 to do it, or said it was too complicated. I didn't get it done, will investigate online first.


Just be sure you know what they are replacing it with. Mine was replaced with plastic instead of the gorilla glass. Which worked fine but was flexible - so it didn't crack when I sat on it but the screen did underneath. loads of services on ebay.


----------



## leanderman (May 7, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> A great example of "joined-up government", that, given that yesterday some twat at Cable's ministry was giving forth about how companies should hire foreign grads in order to facilitate moves into other markets, and to avoid commercial _fauxs pas_.



I'd be interested to see what reasons are given for refusal (of this school).


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 7, 2014)

leanderman said:


> I'd be interested to see what reasons are given for refusal (of this school).



So would I. Very interested.


----------



## leanderman (May 7, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> So would I. Very interested.



They approved the Judith Kerr German language primary at Herne Hill which, of course, gives priority places to the children of its founders!


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 7, 2014)

leanderman said:


> They approved the Judith Kerr German language primary at Herne Hill which, of course, gives priority places to the children of its founders!



Shades of "The Boys from Brazil"!!!


----------



## Manter (May 7, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> So would I. Very interested.


I'll copy up the updates when I hear



leanderman said:


> They approved the Judith Kerr German language primary at Herne Hill which, of course, gives priority places to the children of its founders!


And caters to the German bankers living in Dulwich.  which I'm sure is irrelevant.


----------



## editor (May 7, 2014)

Check out the vintage Salvation Army happy clappy beat combo outside Granville Arcade in 1964: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/05/...mbo-the-joystrings-rock-brixton-village-1964/


----------



## teuchter (May 7, 2014)

editor said:


> Check out the vintage Salvation Army happy clappy beat combo outside Granville Arcade in 1964: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/05/...mbo-the-joystrings-rock-brixton-village-1964/


Where is that? It doesn't look like the current entrance to Granville Arcade/BV (and it says "Granville Court" over the door).


----------



## SarfLondoner (May 7, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Where is that? It doesn't look like the current entrance to Granville Arcade/BV (and it says "Granville Court" over the door).


Its the Doorway between Take two(Formerly) and The roti shop.


----------



## teuchter (May 7, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Its the Doorway between Take two(Formerly) and The roti shop.


On which road?


----------



## SarfLondoner (May 7, 2014)

teuchter said:


> On which road?


Coldharbour lane,,


----------



## nagapie (May 7, 2014)

Apparently the young boy stabbed was the son of the owner of Bombay Inn And he, the owner, is also not very well at the moment. Perhaps people want to show their support by supporting his business for a bit.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 7, 2014)

nagapie said:


> Apparently the young boy stabbed was the son of the owner of Bombay Inn And he, the owner, is also not very well at the moment. Perhaps people want to show their support by supporting his business for a bit.



oh no... this is awful!

eta.. obviously it is awful whoever it is..


----------



## teuchter (May 7, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Coldharbour lane,,View attachment 53498


Oh I see. Cheers.


----------



## Smick (May 7, 2014)

nagapie said:


> Apparently the young boy stabbed was the son of the owner of Bombay Inn And he, the owner, is also not very well at the moment. Perhaps people want to show their support by supporting his business for a bit.


 
Such a sad story. I feel so awful for his poor parents. He appears to have been a decent kid.

Good idea to support this family by putting some business their way. One positive thing we can do.

I will get some food off them on payday.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 7, 2014)

mxh said:


> Some happier news I saw the William Hill on Acre Lane has closed, hopefully not for refurbishment. I only noticed it today.
> 
> http://brixtonhill.net/2014/04/13/review-sought-of-william-hill-on-acre-lane-after-drugs-arrests/


The William Hill on Brixton Road next to Mothercare has also closed in recent days...


----------



## editor (May 8, 2014)

Can't remember if I mentioned it before, but Atlantis /Bar and Grill has been bought by Dogstar /Effra Social owners Antic, and changes will be made.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 8, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> The William Hill on Brixton Road next to Mothercare has also closed in recent days...



That's been closed for ages as they opened a bigger shop directly across the road.


----------



## Winot (May 8, 2014)

editor said:


> Can't remember if I mentioned it before, but Atlantis /Bar and Grill has been bought by Dogstar /Effra Social owners Antic, and changes will be made.



I can imagine that with the right management it could be a profitable location.  Hasn't really succeeded by the looks of things since the Pangea pizza days.  Will be interesting to see what they do with it, given the proximity to the Dogstar.


----------



## Onket (May 8, 2014)

Old Bill are pulling vehicles over on Acre Lane, just before you go past Tesco as you leave Brixton towards Clapham. 

Avoid if one of your headlights isn't working, or you've got brown-ish skin.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 8, 2014)

Be advised, if you are unfortunate enough to be visiting Brixton JobCentre, staff and management are in chaos implementing new rules regarding signing on. No prior notification of these changes has been issued to claimants. Frontline staff do not understand the new rules which went live in Brixton office yesterday afternoon with no notice/training provided to staff.
All JSA claimants not on the Work Programme will be required to sign on weekly, those that have completed the Work Programme are required to sign on daily. Claimants currently on the Work Programme are not affected by these changes.

On a broader perspective i have to check whether these changes are lawful. DWP changes the rules frequently without the need for primary legislation.


----------



## ska invita (May 8, 2014)

what a nightmare. I heard about the daily signing thing but it struck me as unworkable - for starters what if you have to pay to travel to sign, and won't it create huge congestion and workload at the JC... where is the thread on  all the benefits changes?

I was having a clean out the other day and found a bulging folder of papers from when i was last signing - so many letters, arguments, and forms, i dread to think what it must be like to sign these days


----------



## cuppa tee (May 8, 2014)

editor said:


> Can't remember if I mentioned it before, but Atlantis /Bar and Grill has been bought by Dogstar /Effra Social owners Antic, and changes will be made.


theyre doing quite well for a company that went tits up not that long ago aren't they ?


----------



## Crispy (May 8, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> theyre doing quite well for a company that went tits up not that long ago aren't they ?


Didn't they dump about half their properties?


----------



## cuppa tee (May 8, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Didn't they dump about half their properties?


I'm not sure but a quick glance at this line up.....

http://anticlondon.com/

.....would suggest they didnt, and that doesn't even include the newest Brixton acquisition.


----------



## Rushy (May 8, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Didn't they dump about half their properties?


I think several were taken by the receivers but some were then bought back by a new property investment vehicle which leases properties back to Antic.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 8, 2014)

They're still busy opening up new places - they're just about to open The Job Centre in Deptford. It will have a labour exchange 'theme'


----------



## ffsear (May 8, 2014)

nagapie said:


> Apparently the young boy stabbed was the son of the owner of Bombay Inn And he, the owner, is also not very well at the moment. Perhaps people want to show their support by supporting his business for a bit.



Awful awful news.  I eat in there regularly. Such a friendly guy.


----------



## Crispy (May 8, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> They're still busy opening up new places - they're just about to open The Job Centre in Deptford. It will have a labour exchange 'theme'


 Seriously?!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 8, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Didn't they dump about half their properties?


 
IIRC they split the company into two, of which one was declared bankrupt. The same people then bought the properties from the receiver as rushy says.

It looks dodgy to me tbh but it seems you can get away with it.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 8, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Seriously?!


Yes!


----------



## Winot (May 8, 2014)

^ Monkeygrinder's Organ you might want to edit that comment given the UK's libel laws and editor's liability


----------



## Orang Utan (May 8, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Seriously?!


Yes, even made the front page of the SLP


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 8, 2014)

Winot said:


> ^ Monkeygrinder's Organ you might want to edit that comment given the UK's libel laws and editor's liability


 
Well I think it's incredibly unlikely to be an issue, but OK.


----------



## fortyplus (May 8, 2014)

I might have the time and energy to go out dancing this weekend, first time for a long time. I used to like Mango Landin' occasionally  but.... so I need an alternative. I've heard that upstairs at the Coach and Horses / market house can be surprisingly good but whenever I go past the ground floor I feel rather nauseous.  Is it better fri or Sat?


----------



## teuchter (May 8, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Yes!


This needs its own thread and a boycott of other Antic venues.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 8, 2014)

teuchter said:


> This needs its own thread and a boycott of other Antic venues.


Why? Most pubs have daft names/themes


----------



## Pickman's model (May 8, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Why? Most pubs have daft names/themes


don't feed the twat, ou.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 8, 2014)

At least the Job Centre was actually a job centre previously


----------



## thatguyhex (May 8, 2014)

CH1 said:


> Was sorry to see Bombay Kitchen has closed. Never seemed to catch on did it? Is an Indian restaurant too dépassé for Brixton Central?


I think the problem was that they did a terrible job of decorating the place in comparison to the other restaurants in close proximity. The the furniture and decor items looked cheap, and worse still the hard tiling and white paint made the place feel cold and echoing. Being the only people in there (as was often the case) made the whole place reverberate to the sound of your conversation.

It's a shame, because they were very nice and the food was good. I spoke to one of their delivery people shortly after it had closed (it was a branch of another restaurant on Brixton Hill whose name I forget) and he said they weren't bringing in enough business to afford the rent. If they'd even ended up making it one of those typical Brick Lane-looking Indian restaurants (sort of a Tandoorified 1970s boozer look) I reckon it might have survived, because everyone's familiar with that style and it's comfortable to hang around in.


----------



## teuchter (May 8, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Why? Most pubs have daft names/themes


In my minds eye I saw it all full of braying toffs and guffawing posho yuppies drinking cocktails and laughing about how some people don't have jobs, like they do, even though they only got their jobs because daddy sorted one out for them where they get paid loads to do nothing except for going out for business lunches in Brixton eating cheese and wine.

But maybe it was just a moment of madness brought on by reading urban 75 too much. Sometimes I don't know what to think any more


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 8, 2014)

Onket said:


> Old Bill are pulling vehicles over on Acre Lane, just before you go past Tesco as you leave Brixton towards Clapham.
> 
> Avoid if one of your headlights isn't working, or you've got brown-ish skin.



They have either moved to Effra Road or there is more than one road block.


----------



## boohoo (May 8, 2014)

teuchter said:


> In my minds eye I saw it all full of braying toffs and guffawing posho yuppies drinking cocktails and laughing about how some people don't have jobs, like they do, even though they only got their jobs because daddy sorted one out for them where they get paid loads to do nothing except for going out for business lunches in Brixton eating cheese and wine.
> 
> But maybe it was just a moment of madness brought on by reading urban 75 too much. Sometimes I don't know what to think any more



I agree with boycotting Antic (for other reasons). Now if we could have a list of every pub they are involved with.


----------



## editor (May 8, 2014)

I have mixed feeling about Antic. They're adept at legal financial shenanigans which involve bouncing back from bankruptcy more or less unscathed (and, presumably, with debtors left unpaid) and that's clearly not a good thing.

But on the other hand they're saving pubs that otherwise would almost certainly have been lost to flats etc., and some venues are quite generous with letting community groups use their facilities for free.


----------



## ska invita (May 8, 2014)

boohoo said:


> I agree with boycotting Antic (for other reasons). Now if we could have a list of every pub they are involved with.


theres a list on their website.

why do you want to boycott them?


----------



## leanderman (May 8, 2014)

editor said:


> But on the other hand they're saving pubs that otherwise would almost certainly have been lost to flats etc., and some venues are quite generous with letting community groups use their facilities for free.



All true. And on the other hand they have blocked a pavement with a hoarding for three years - and refuse to remove it even after an enforcement order!


----------



## Rushy (May 8, 2014)

editor said:


> I have mixed feeling about Antic. They're adept at legal financial shenanigans which involve bouncing back from bankruptcy more or less unscathed (and, presumably, with debtors left unpaid) and that's clearly not a good thing.
> 
> But on the other hand they're saving pubs that otherwise would almost certainly have been lost to flats etc., and some venues are quite generous with letting community groups use their facilities for free.


I like their pubs. I think there are enough of them around here though. Variety is the spice, and all that...


----------



## dbs1fan (May 8, 2014)

Antic employs their bar staff on zero hours contracts. There have also been claims to Employment Tribunal for unpaid holiday pay, notice pay, etc. Antic have done their ' insolvent company' pose and refused to pay. And they abuse the proper meaning of the word when they refer to themselves as a collective.


----------



## Casaubon (May 9, 2014)

editor said:


> Oh look. Another article about Brixton. Do you think it might possible mention the riots?
> 
> Gosh! It does!
> 
> From Riots and Rebels to Juice Bars and Tapas, a New Brixton Emerges





editor said:


> Oh look. Another article about Brixton. Do you think it might possible mention the riots?
> 
> Gosh! It does!
> 
> From Riots and Rebels to Juice Bars and Tapas, a New Brixton Emerges


The NY Times seems to have an ongoing interest in Brixton.
Brixton fashion a few months ago – http://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/06/fashion/street-style-fashion-Brixton-London.html
Brixton market 2010 - http://www.nytimes.com/2010/08/08/travel/08headsup.html?_r=0

Going through some old stuff this week I found this article, discussing the impact of ‘development’ or ‘regeneration’ on Brixton, from the Sunday Times Magazine in 1989.
Developments included refurbishment of Woolworths, Rumbelows, Burtons and Freeman Hardy & Willis.
*‘The council is adamant that any developments should directly benefit the local community’*

I won’t post scans of the whole article - the paper’s bigger than my scanner bed, and rumpled, and re-sizing to post makes them illegible.


----------



## snowy_again (May 9, 2014)

a Lambeth Locker (or whatever they're called, the green lockable bike bike storage thing) has arrived on Railton Road


----------



## teuchter (May 9, 2014)

^ I've been wondering how it works with those...can you request one for your street?


----------



## leanderman (May 9, 2014)

teuchter said:


> ^ I've been wondering how it works with those...can you request one for your street?



We've done a consultation exercise in this street: questionnaires to gauge demand. 

Had a lot of replies - so hopefully this will see us get one too. 

Can PM you the contact details of who you need to speak to at Lambeth.


----------



## technical (May 9, 2014)

The one on Dumbarton Road always seems empty whenever I go past it


----------



## teuchter (May 9, 2014)

leanderman said:


> We've done a consultation exercise in this street: questionnaires to gauge demand.
> 
> Had a lot of replies - so hopefully this will see us get one too.
> 
> Can PM you the contact details of who you need to speak to at Lambeth.


Thanks - the likelihood of me doing anything proactive about it in the next few months is small but might well be interested in looking into it at some point.

It's a good idea - I don't have a bike in London at the moment and the main reason is that it's so hard to find somewhere to store it ... a very common situation in London houses/flats with narrow entrance halls and/or no gardens.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 9, 2014)

I've got so used to just living with bikes stacked everywhere in the flat, that I have no need for one of those things, but there must be quite the demand in many parts of London. Why spend hundreds of pounds on a metal machine and leave it outside in the rain, vulnerable to the elements and theft?


----------



## Rushy (May 9, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Thanks - the likelihood of me doing anything proactive about it in the next few months is small but might well be interested in looking into it at some point.
> 
> It's a good idea - I don't have a bike in London at the moment and the main reason is that it's so hard to find somewhere to store it ... a very common situation in London houses/flats with narrow entrance halls and/or no gardens.


You'll need patience. I have been trying to get one for Tunstall Road / Shannon Grove. No one replies, I get passed from one person to another, etc.. Plenty of offers to sell me one but how to get one in the street is a mystery.


----------



## Yelkcub (May 9, 2014)

editor said:


> I have mixed feeling about Antic. They're adept at legal financial shenanigans which involve bouncing back from bankruptcy more or less unscathed (*and, presumably, with debtors left unpaid*) and that's clearly not a good thing.
> 
> But on the other hand they're saving pubs that otherwise would almost certainly have been lost to flats etc., and some venues are quite generous with letting community groups use their facilities for free.


 
YUp

http://www.morningadvertiser.co.uk/Company-City-News/Pub-firm-Antic-Ltd-collapsed-owing-2.6m


----------



## Yelkcub (May 9, 2014)

And re further up the thread, 12 of the 14 pubs in the bust company were bought by a new firm, headed up by a former Antic man:
http://www.bighospitality.co.uk/Bus...out-of-administration-by-newly-formed-company


----------



## Onket (May 9, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I've got so used to just living with bikes stacked everywhere in the flat, that I have no need for one of those things, but there must be quite the demand in many parts of London. Why spend hundreds of pounds on a metal machine and leave it outside in the rain, vulnerable to the elements and theft?


Why spend hundreds or possibly thousands on carpets and floors etc and bring a wet, muddy & greasy outdoor bike inside?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 9, 2014)

Onket said:


> Why spend hundreds or possibly thousands on carpets and floors etc and bring a wet, muddy & greasy outdoor bike inside?


I rent and therefore care not for the furnishings. (You just need an old towel near the door and to not mind looking at a bike instead of a wall)


----------



## Onket (May 9, 2014)

I've got two young children so there's no way I could keep a bike in the house.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 9, 2014)

Onket said:


> I've got two young children so there's no way I could keep a bike in the house.



  you'd be horrified if you saw our house.. bikes piled everywhere - they've just learned to walk around/squeeze past them.

I would prefer they weren't inside tbh but they're in such constant use - the kids' bikes too.


----------



## Onket (May 9, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> you'd be horrified if you saw our house.. bikes piled everywhere - they've just learned to walk around/squeeze past them.
> 
> I would prefer they weren't inside tbh but they're in such constant use - the kids' bikes too.


We're lucky to have a garage (which we don't keep the car in, of course!).


----------



## SarfLondoner (May 9, 2014)

These things are handy for saving floor space and easy to fit.,,


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 9, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I've got so used to just living with bikes stacked everywhere in the flat, that I have no need for one of those things, but there must be quite the demand in many parts of London. Why spend hundreds of pounds on a metal machine and leave it outside in the rain, vulnerable to the elements and theft?



*My cycle storage solution*
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/my-cycle-storage-solution.312341/


----------



## gaijingirl (May 9, 2014)

Onket said:


> We're lucky to have a garage (which we don't keep the car in, of course!).



oh we have a shed with dedicated bicycle hangars in it.. they've got_ some_ of the bikes on them and we could put the rest out there really.  In practice it just doesn't happen.  I do recognise that other people are less rubbish than us.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 9, 2014)

I prefer a gg household to a spartan one in which there is no evidence that anyone ever does anything


----------



## gaijingirl (May 9, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I prefer a gg household to a spartan one in which there is no evidence that anyone ever does anything



 oh plenty of evidence here... E left three little piles of "evidence" on the floor yesterday.


----------



## snowy_again (May 9, 2014)

Its someone called Eduval@lambeth.gov.uk (their name and phone number etc. is plastered over Lambeth posters advertising bike storage, so I don't think it's a wrong thing to share it). I've emailed asking for details - in fact before that locker thing arrived - but no response yet. 

It's by Shakespeare Road by the way. So too far to be any use for me.


----------



## blameless77 (May 9, 2014)

leanderman said:


> We've done a consultation exercise in this street: questionnaires to gauge demand.
> 
> Had a lot of replies - so hopefully this will see us get one too.
> 
> Can PM you the contact details of who you need to speak to at Lambeth.



Me too please!


----------



## Onket (May 9, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I prefer a gg household to a spartan one in which there is no evidence that anyone ever does anything


And it's only ever one or the other extreme, of course.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 9, 2014)

There is a rumour going around that hipsters are going to open a Sinclair C5 shop on Coldharbour Lane anyone know anything about this?


----------



## twistedAM (May 9, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> There is a rumour going around that hipsters are going to open a Sinclair C5 shop on Coldharbour Lane anyone know anything about this?



Is this a wind-up? I think that would be kinda stupid and fun. I reckon there is money to be made opening a cafe with old school C64 and Amiga gaming. We held an event a couple of years ago and the second room was some Super Mario Kart tournament. People went mad for it and took a way a fair bit of the bands' audience at times.


----------



## SpamMisery (May 9, 2014)

Goldeneye, N64


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 9, 2014)

twistedAM said:


> Is this a wind-up? I think that would be kinda stupid and fun. I reckon there is money to be made opening a cafe with old school C64 and Amiga gaming. We held an event a couple of years ago and the second room was some Super Mario Kart tournament. People went mad for it and took a way a fair bit of the bands' audience at times.



Nostalgia is not what it used to be. I support this new venture and would welcome C5's on our streets, given their limitations it would be truly local.


----------



## uk benzo (May 9, 2014)

SpamMisery said:


> Goldeneye, N64




Can't like this enough!


----------



## twistedAM (May 9, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Nostalgia is not what it used to be. I support this new venture and would welcome C5's on our streets, given their limitations it would be truly local.



There's a generation of people that love nostalgia from the time when they were growing up. For instance, quite a few people drink Hooch when they see it stocked, not cos they are trying to be ironic or hipster but that it was probably one of the first underage drinks they had as a teen and it's kinda fun to revisit those days.

Not everything should be tarred with the hipster brush.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 9, 2014)

twistedAM said:


> There's a generation of people that love nostalgia from the time when they were growing up. For instance, quite a few people drink Hooch when they see it stocked, not cos they are trying to be ironic or hipster but that it was probably one of the first underage drinks they had as a teen and it's kinda fun to revisit those days.
> 
> *Not everything should be tarred with the hipster brush.*



Yep, we won't let them do that.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 9, 2014)

Hooch!  HOOCH!

What was the other one?  Something dog?


----------



## MrSki (May 9, 2014)

two dogs


----------



## gaijingirl (May 9, 2014)

MrSki said:


> two dogs



that's the one!  Fucking hell.. i'd forgotten all about them..


----------



## Crispy (May 9, 2014)

My university union bar had Hooch on tap


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 9, 2014)

I love all of you.


----------



## SpamMisery (May 9, 2014)

Hooch on tap? I didn't know that existed


----------



## snowy_again (May 9, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> that's the one!  Fucking hell.. i'd forgotten all about them..



Were you a Merrydown drinker? Merrydown Way by the Bickley Arms used to have bottles piled up in homage.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 9, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> Were you a Merrydown drinker? Merrydown Way by the Bickley Arms used to have bottles piled up in homage.



I was actually teetotal into my early 20s after a very unfortunate cider incident in my early teens... I think it may have been Merrydown... not sure.  Either way.. merrydown rings a big bell and I have a very very bad memory of those years.


----------



## leanderman (May 9, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> I was actually teetotal into my early 20s after a very unfortunate cider incident in my early teens... I think it may have been Merrydown... not sure.  Either way.. merrydown rings a big bell and I have a very very bad memory of those years.



My wife the same. Exactly the same


----------



## Manter (May 9, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> that's the one!  Fucking hell.. i'd forgotten all about them..


Which one was the alcoholic irn bru? Lethal.

And I had a snakebite black last week out of curiosity/nostalgia. 

Hmmm....


----------



## SpamMisery (May 9, 2014)

WKD?

Everyone at uni drank snakebite. Never saw the attraction myself


----------



## colacubes (May 9, 2014)

Crispy said:


> My university union bar had Hooch on tap



As did mine   God bless the turbo shandy  (double vodka topped up with Smirnoff Ice/Hooch )


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 10, 2014)

The first alcopop type thing i drank was on the Bank holiday just gone when my niece insisted i drink a bright red strawberry vodka shot thing because i was not in Brixton, "you are in Essex now", Hornchurch really, but she insisted on trying to get me drunk. I've been missing most of her life so she has that right and i drank several shot of this sugar thing.


----------



## twistedAM (May 10, 2014)

Next time any of you feel the need for a Jagerbomb, tell the bartender to skip the Red Bull and to use Hooch instead. The HoochBomb is much more refreshing


----------



## thatguyhex (May 10, 2014)

uk benzo said:


> Can't like this enough!


Temple. Golden gun.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 10, 2014)

Just had my front for kicked hard by a drunken neighbour who I have previously reported for allowing her dog to shit freely on the communal areas. 
She has just left the block. I am in bed but want to go and put superglue in her lock. 
I'm just going to stay calm unless she comes back in next 30mins then I will confront her.
I have had a drink as well but this is not on.


----------



## snowy_again (May 10, 2014)

err, keep a calm head despite the drink...


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 10, 2014)

Yep, I will stay calm and not be provoked by an imbecile. Will just note it and report it to council as ongoing abuse, Monday morning.


----------



## Ms T (May 10, 2014)

colacubes said:


> As did mine   God bless the turbo shandy  (double vodka topped up with Smirnoff Ice/Hooch )


----------



## Onket (May 10, 2014)

Hope there was no confrontation,  Dexter Deadwood, and if there was, I hope it went ok.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 10, 2014)

Onket said:


> Hope there was no confrontation,  Dexter Deadwood, and if there was, I hope it went ok.



I went to sleep but i feel like confronting her today, which will escalate things due to her nature.


----------



## Chilavert (May 10, 2014)

SpamMisery said:


> Goldeneye, N64


Jungle commando for me please. 

Anyone that picks Oddjob is cheating though....


----------



## Rushy (May 10, 2014)

Had a hotdog in the market last night -  an evening pop up in the Express Cafe. Actually, mine was a beef brisket which was very tasty. They had run out of soft rolls so were using baguettes - mine was fine but when they asked whether we'd enjoyed the food my mate commented that although the filling was very tasty (mexican chilli dog) the roll was far too crunchy to enjoy. They owner unexpectedly insisted on not charging for his. 

A bit pricey - between £6 and £8 without sides - so comparable in price to Honest.  Sides are great (sweet potatoes fries and some little popper chilli cheese things). It is BYO so involved a quick trip to Market Row wines. The people running it were really very friendly - Brazillian and Spanish, I think. We really liked some weird little pickled chillis in the sauce and they went to a load of effort to find out what they were called and where we can buy them. Reckon they could do with knocking £1 off the prices, or maybe including the fries.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 10, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Be advised, if you are unfortunate enough to be visiting Brixton JobCentre, staff and management are in chaos implementing new rules regarding signing on. No prior notification of these changes has been issued to claimants. Frontline staff do not understand the new rules which went live in Brixton office yesterday afternoon with no notice/training provided to staff.
> All JSA claimants not on the Work Programme will be required to sign on weekly, those that have completed the Work Programme are required to sign on daily. Claimants currently on the Work Programme are not affected by these changes.
> 
> On a broader perspective i have to check whether these changes are lawful. DWP changes the rules frequently without the need for primary legislation.


these were stuck on the walls outside the "job"centre in Brixton today:


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 10, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> a Lambeth Locker (or whatever they're called, the green lockable bike bike storage thing) has arrived on Railton Road


they all seem to be concentrated in the posh areas of Stockwell…according to this map, brixton only has one or two:






http://www.cyclehoop.com/rentals/


Rushy teuchter leanderman


----------



## Rushy (May 10, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> they all seem to be concentrated in the posh areas of Stockwell…according to this map, brixton only has one or two:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is a new one being installed in Brailsford Road. But it is impossible to get a reply regarding booking a space in it.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 10, 2014)

Rushy said:


> There is a new one being installed in Brailsford Road. But it is impossible to get a reply regarding booking a space in it.


I've recently spotted a few houses round here which have got them in the front garden - a kind of mini-cycle hanger holding two bikes. No idea how much they cost though. 

I reckon you could build one yourself. Just concrete a Sheffield stand into the ground in the front yard/garden (if you're lucky enough to have one) and build a canopy out of wood/tarpaulin or whatever.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 10, 2014)

editor said:


> Can't remember if I mentioned it before, but Atlantis /Bar and Grill has been bought by Dogstar /Effra Social owners Antic, and changes will be made.


That place has a 6am licence. 6am! 

A licence to print money!

Even though it was a bit shit when it was Atlantis / Brixton Bar & Grill, I liked the fact you could rock up at 4am and get in without having to pay anything. Really wanted to do a party there but it never worked out.


----------



## Smick (May 10, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I've recently spotted a few houses round here which have got them in the front garden - a kind of mini-cycle hanger holding two bikes. No idea how much they cost though.
> 
> I reckon you could build one yourself. Just concrete a Sheffield stand into the ground in the front yard/garden (if you're lucky enough to have one) and build a canopy out of wood/tarpaulin or whatever.


 
I've heard that those things are just an advert that you can afford a decent bike, as you have the money to spunk on a mini bike holder.

A hacksaw, tin opener or spoon then opens it and your bike is gone.


----------



## Onket (May 10, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> That place has a 6am licence. 6am!
> 
> A licence to print money!
> 
> Even though it was a bit shit when it was Atlantis / Brixton Bar & Grill, I liked the fact you could rock up at 4am and get in without having to pay anything. Really wanted to do a party there but it never worked out.


My sister bigs the place up for the same reason. I've never even been.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 10, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I've recently spotted a few houses round here which have got them in the front garden - a kind of mini-cycle hanger holding two bikes. No idea how much they cost though.
> 
> I reckon you could build one yourself. Just concrete a Sheffield stand into the ground in the front yard/garden (if you're lucky enough to have one) and build a canopy out of wood/tarpaulin or whatever.



£10 from Argos, this is mine;
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/my-cycle-storage-solution.312341/


----------



## Badgers (May 10, 2014)

Went past the (or another?) William Hill bookies on Coldharbour Lane today and it was open?


----------



## leanderman (May 10, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I've recently spotted a few houses round here which have got them in the front garden - a kind of mini-cycle hanger holding two bikes. No idea how much they cost though.
> 
> I reckon you could build one yourself. Just concrete a Sheffield stand into the ground in the front yard/garden (if you're lucky enough to have one) and build a canopy out of wood/tarpaulin or whatever.



£450, an owner of one has just informed me


----------



## tbtommyb (May 11, 2014)

sorry to ask a slightly repetitive question but the search isn't working for me at the moment. Where are good places to go in Brixton for lunch that aren't in the sodding Village? I always seem to walk around the centre and then end up in the Village. last time I think I went to the Kaff or Lounge on Atlantic Rd but it was only so-so, whichever one it was.

just want to show a friend that there's more to Brixton than the Village...


----------



## leanderman (May 11, 2014)

Unhelpfully, the foccaceria place in the 'village' is excellent.


----------



## Ms T (May 11, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> That place has a 6am licence. 6am!
> 
> A licence to print money!
> 
> Even though it was a bit shit when it was Atlantis / Brixton Bar & Grill, I liked the fact you could rock up at 4am and get in without having to pay anything. Really wanted to do a party there but it never worked out.


So why does Off The Cuff need to charge £100 a year for a late licence?


----------



## Ms T (May 11, 2014)

We went to the "village" last night after seeing a friend's gig in the hope of getting some food.  It was unbelievably packed. Ended up with spaghetti and a glass of red at home.


----------



## Manter (May 11, 2014)

Smick said:


> I've heard that those things are just an advert that you can afford a decent bike, as you have the money to spunk on a mini bike holder.
> 
> A hacksaw, tin opener or spoon then opens it and your bike is gone.


But if you have one your insurance will buy you another bike. Whereas if you lock it to a drainpipe behind a hedge, you may still be arguing with the insurance firm 8 months later.,...


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 11, 2014)

Just round the corner from me there are four garages which are being knocked down so three flats can be built. There is no parking as part of the development. What's interesting is the section 106 agreement, which states that whoever moves into the flats will not be able to apply for a residents parking permit. Instead, the developer has to buy a two-year membership to a car club for the people living in the flats. 

Pretty good idea I reckon, given the tube, rail station and bus stops are all within a few hundred metres - as well as schools, shops and everything else within walkiong distance.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 11, 2014)

A car club?


----------



## urbanspaceman (May 11, 2014)

Manter said:


> But if you have one your insurance will buy you another bike. Whereas if you lock it to a drainpipe behind a hedge, you may still be arguing with the insurance firm 8 months later.,...


This is the item in question. I have assembled two of the related Trimetals garden sheds, and although they're expensive, they do last well.
http://www.protectacycle.co.uk/index.php


----------



## cuppa tee (May 11, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> A car club?


in other words a car rental business masquerading as a community based club
one big difference is they don't use garages but store their vehicles on the public highway


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 11, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> in other words a car rental business masquerading as a community based club
> one big difference is they don't use garages but store their vehicles on the public highway


I don't think any of them claim to be "community" clubs. 

The cars live in bays taken away from residents parking - therefore they are near your house, which is convenient.


----------



## Manter (May 11, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> A car club?


Zipcar or similar- you pay an amour per year for access then can hire cars by the half hour if you need to pop to B&Q, or pick up heavy shopping or whatever. There are cars all over the place- there is one in the front drive of a house 2 streets away from us, v conveniently.  They're brilliant, we use them rather than own a car, we've even used them for weekends away.


----------



## cuppa tee (May 11, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I don't think any of them claim to be "community" clubs.
> 
> The cars live in bays taken away from residents parking - therefore they are near your house, which is convenient.


the word club is deliberately used so they appear to be community rather than business
the fact they are convenient means they do not do anything to take cars off the road
really all they do is transfer car ownership from individuals to businesses


----------



## Manter (May 11, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> in other words a car rental business masquerading as a community based club
> one big difference is they don't use garages but store their vehicles on the public highway


No, they store the cars where they can rent spaces. So industrial units, houses, flats, etc. they rent some street side bats from Lambeth, they aren't just randomly dumped in the street.


----------



## cuppa tee (May 11, 2014)

Manter said:


> we've even used them for weekends away.


the price per hour + petrol must make that quite expensive ?


----------



## Manter (May 11, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> the word club is deliberately used so they appear to be community rather than business
> the fact they are convenient means they do not do anything to take cars off the road
> really all they do is transfer car ownership from individuals to businesses


The name car club is the name for the industry- I can't find them anywhere on zipcars' website. And of course they take cars off the road- of the 6 people I know on this side of my street, one has a car, the rest of us have zipcar memberships. So that's a load of people who don't have cars that would otherwise have a runabout.


----------



## Manter (May 11, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> the price per hour + petrol must make that quite expensive ?


Nope, cheaper than Hertz and Avis, and petrol included. The only issue is availability, if a car is already booked for half an hour on Sunday afternoon, you can't take it. We'd do it more often if we were organised enough to plan in advance.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 11, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> the price per hour + petrol must make that quite expensive ?


Petrol's included. It's normally about £6 an hour. Cheaper than a taxi. There's daily cap of about £49 I think. They are best for short trips.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 11, 2014)

I wish the people on my street would join a car club. You have to walk on the street cos they cover the pavements. We have dar too many cars that mostly sit idle


----------



## cuppa tee (May 11, 2014)

Manter said:


> The name car club is the name for the industry- I can't find them anywhere on zipcars' website. And of course they take cars off the road- of the 6 people I know on this side of my street, one has a car, the rest of us have zipcar memberships. So that's a load of people who don't have cars that would otherwise have a runabout.


the claim is that there will always be enough cars to satisfy the "members" demand so if all 6 of those people wanted to use a car at the same time then the same number of cars will be out on the road....


----------



## Orang Utan (May 11, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Petrol's included. It's normally about £6 an hour. Cheaper than a taxi. There's daily cap of about £49 I think. They are best for short trips.


Who puts the petrol in it?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 11, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Who puts the petrol in it?


If the tank is less than a 1/4 full you fill it up yourself. There is a fuel card inside the car which you use to pay, like a credit card. Doesn't cost you anything.


----------



## Manter (May 11, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Petrol's included. It's normally about £6 an hour. Cheaper than a taxi. There's daily cap of about £49 I think. They are best for short trips.


Zipcar does a weekend deal now, somewhere like Kendalls is still cheaper, but you've got to get to Wimbledon to pick it up, which is such a faff


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 11, 2014)

Manter said:


> Zipcar does a weekend deal now, somewhere like Kendalls is still cheaper, but you've got to get to Wimbledon to pick it up, which is such a faff


Yeah, the traditional car rental places are definitely cheaper for longer trips, but I don't have a) an up to date driving licence, and b) a credit card, so they won't rent me a car


----------



## Manter (May 11, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> the claim is that there will always be enough cars to satisfy the "members" demand so if all 6 of those people wanted to use a car at the same time then the same number of cars will be out on the road....


If you upscale that by the number of members, they have economies of scale. Even if we all decided to do something at the same time, everybody on every street in Brixton won't.


----------



## Manter (May 11, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Yeah, the traditional car rental places are definitely cheaper for longer trips, but I don't have a) an up to date driving licence, and b) a credit card, so they won't rent me a car


We have a discount card for Hertz and they are still staggeringly expensive.


----------



## peterkro (May 11, 2014)

Manter said:


> Nope, cheaper than Hertz and Avis, and petrol included. The only issue is availability, if a car is already booked for half an hour on Sunday afternoon, you can't take it. We'd do it more often if we were organised enough to plan in advance.


Zip Car is Avis. They are a bunch of cunts although probably no more so than most rental companies.After I took out a fully comp waiver for a month while I moved they rolled the payment over so I was being charged for it every month.When I told them to fuck off I never agreed to a rolling payment they threatened to send the bailiffs in.That was over twelve months ago,haven't heard from them since.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 11, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> the claim is that there will always be enough cars to satisfy the "members" demand so if all 6 of those people wanted to use a car at the same time then the same number of cars will be out on the road....


There are obviously more cars than members - otherwise we'd all have a personal car parked outside our house. There's two cars at the end of the street next to mine. I reckon they are probably shared by 20-30 people, maybe more. If they are both being used, there are other cars parked elsewhere in Brixton I can borrow. I think that's what they mean when they say "there will always be enough cars to satisfy the "members" demand."


----------



## cuppa tee (May 11, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> There are obviously more cars than members - otherwise we'd all have a personal car parked outside our house. There's two cars at the end of the street next to mine. I reckon they are probably shared by 20-30 people, maybe more. If they are both being used, there are other cars parked elsewhere in Brixton I can borrow. I think that's what they mean when they say "there will always be enough cars to satisfy the "members" demand."



I just popped out to the shop and saw some appalling driving by a young guy in a zipvan, for his grand finale he reversed out of a driveway into the path of an oncoming cyclist who if they hadn't swerved would have paid a price for the convenience of zip cars. I am not knocking the idea of renting cars if that's what people want to do but the idea they are the answer to a bigger problem doesn't work for me, the best way to get cars off the road is to make it inconvenient to use them which has been done, providing a convenient and profitable ( for the operator and the hedge fund that owns them) substitute just seems like a con trick to me


----------



## Badgers (May 11, 2014)

Where in Brixton or surrounds does a good steak?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 11, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> ...the best way to get cars off the road is to make it inconvenient to use them...


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 11, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Where in Brixton or surrounds does a good steak?


William Hill?


----------



## Badgers (May 11, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:
			
		

> William Hill?



:d


----------



## colacubes (May 11, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Where in Brixton or surrounds does a good steak?



Crown & Anchor is excellent but pricey.


----------



## Badgers (May 11, 2014)

colacubes said:
			
		

> Crown & Anchor is excellent but pricey.



Thought that might be a good (very local) choice. I am kinda torn between getting a decent one or going for an average place in order to be able to afford more steak for my bucks 

Aiming for approx 16oz


----------



## colacubes (May 11, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Thought that might be a good (very local) choice. I am kinda torn between getting a decent one or going for an average place in order to be able to afford more steak for my bucks
> 
> Aiming for approx 16oz



I'd recommend O Cantinho de Portugal on Stockwell Rd in that case (almost opposite Queens Head).  Steak in Peppercorn Sauce there is epic size and fairly cheap.  Quality not as good as Crown & Anchor, but perfectly reasonable for my prole tastes


----------



## Badgers (May 11, 2014)

colacubes said:
			
		

> I'd recommend O Cantinho de Portugal on Stockwell Rd in that case (almost opposite Queens Head).  Steak in Peppercorn Sauce there is epic size and fairly cheap.  Quality not as good as Crown & Anchor, but perfectly reasonable for my prole tastes



Never been there before so would be good to try somewhere new


----------



## Badgers (May 11, 2014)

Looks suitable  
http://cantinho-de-portugal.co.uk/food-menus.html

Read some reviews and these echo your recommendation.


----------



## MrSki (May 11, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Looks suitable
> http://cantinho-de-portugal.co.uk/food-menus.html
> 
> Read some reviews and these echo your recommendation.


Good value drinks too! I used to enjoy a brandy & expresso for about £2.50 to help digestion.


----------



## twistedAM (May 11, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> I just popped out to the shop and saw some appalling driving by a young guy in a zipvan, for his grand finale he reversed out of a driveway into the path of an oncoming cyclist who if they hadn't swerved would have paid a price for the convenience of zip cars.



Yep, I've seen some appalling driving from people in ZipVans and that firm you can rent from for a few hours from IKEA. Mostly driven by people who've never driven vans before and haven't got the necessary skills to use their mirrors. If you're driving or cycling behind one of them...keep your distance.


----------



## sparkybird (May 11, 2014)

tbtommyb said:


> sorry to ask a slightly repetitive question but the search isn't working for me at the moment. Where are good places to go in Brixton for lunch that aren't in the sodding Village? I always seem to walk around the centre and then end up in the Village. last time I think I went to the Kaff or Lounge on Atlantic Rd but it was only so-so, whichever one it was.
> 
> just want to show a friend that there's more to Brixton than the Village...



If you like dim sum, try Courtesan on Atlantic Road


----------



## Rushy (May 11, 2014)

I just wandered down to the Love Walk Cafe  in Camberwell for breakfast. Bloody'ell - I'm stuffed. Sweetcorn fritters with halloumi and mashed avocado - £7.50. So very very tasty.


----------



## Rushy (May 11, 2014)

Ms T said:


> So why does Off The Cuff need to charge £100 a year for a late licence?


I don't think 6am licences are handed out anymore in Brixton centre - that one will be historic and quite valuable. I don't think they ever were in Herne Hill. That's why OTC is a private members bar - to get extra hours where they would not usually be permitted. It means they have more controls over how they operate compared to a normal walk in bar. How much they charge for membership is up to the licence holder.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 11, 2014)

colacubes said:


> I'd recommend O Cantinho de Portugal on Stockwell Rd in that case (almost opposite Queens Head).  Steak in Peppercorn Sauce there is epic size and fairly cheap.  Quality not as good as Crown & Anchor, but perfectly reasonable for my prole tastes


Badgers 
The place next door to O Cantinho - La Barca - has closed recently and been replaced by a Turkish Grill. Kinda like a posh kebab shop. They do takeaway but they also have a cavernous restaurant inside. The food is decent. Not sure if they do steaks, but worth a look.


----------



## Onket (May 11, 2014)

Ms T said:


> So why does Off The Cuff need to charge £100 a year for a late licence?





Rushy said:


> I don't think 6am licences are handed out anymore in Brixton centre - that one will be historic and quite valuable. I don't think they ever were in Herne Hill. That's why OTC is a private members bar - to get extra hours where they would not usually be permitted. It means they have more controls over how they operate compared to a normal walk in bar. How much they charge for membership is up to the licence holder.


Yes.

I think they have to charge something, but they have chosen to charge that amount.


----------



## Rushy (May 11, 2014)

Onket said:


> Yes.
> 
> I think they have to charge something, but they have chosen to charge that amount.


Interestingly - there is no history of a planning application for change of use to a _suis generis_ private members club. I am fairly sure TfL can designate land which they own as part of a station however they like - this may be the case with these arches too?


----------



## se5 (May 11, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Interestingly - there is no history of a planning application for change of use to a _suis generis_ private members club. I am fairly sure TfL can designate land which they own as part of a station however they like - this may be the case with these arches too?



I'm slightly confused about how they are operating currently - there is a club premises licence currently under consideration on the Lambeth licensing page http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/business-...licence-comments/current-licence-applications (app http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/sites/default/files/Application_Club1756.pdf) - but as you say there doesnt seem to have been any application for temporary or permanent licences for the site in the past - surely if the committee hasnt decided they shouldnt be operating?


----------



## Rushy (May 11, 2014)

se5 said:


> I'm slightly confused about how they are operating currently - there is a club premises licence currently under consideration on the Lambeth licensing page http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/business-...licence-comments/current-licence-applications (app http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/sites/default/files/Application_Club1756.pdf) - but as you say there doesnt seem to have been any application for temporary or permanent licences for the site in the past - surely if the committee hasnt decided they shouldnt be operating?


I was referring to planning rather than licensing. Licensing seemed to be in and out when I was visiting and everyone was very relaxed about it.


----------



## se5 (May 11, 2014)

Rushy said:


> I was referring to planning rather than licensing. Licensing seemed to be in and out when I was visiting and everyone was very relaxed about it.




Oops yes my mistake


----------



## Thimble Queen (May 12, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Where in Brixton or surrounds does a good steak?



The two columbian places in the village do delcious steaks. The meat isn't amazing quality but lovely flavour and massive.  Steaks, chips, plantain, salad costs about £12


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 12, 2014)

I intend to protest at my local polling station by setting fire to my ballot paper. Join me and/or go to your own polling station and do the same. Let's get organised. Come on. A day of action is called for (by me). If you feel the same PM i'm serious about this. I will even organise it if no one else will.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 12, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I intend to protest at my local polling station by setting fire to my ballot paper. Join me and/or go to your own polling station and do the same. Let's get organised. Come on. A day of action is called for (by me). If you feel the same PM i'm serious about this. I will even organise it if no one else will.



I can't set fire to it and photograph it simultaneously so i would require a sympathetic snapper to accompany me. I'm good but not that good. You take care of the snaps i will deal with the lack of democracy.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 12, 2014)

I also need some slogans that i can print out at home in A4, nothing graphic just words, have you seen the price of printer ink? I can print some leaflets and share them.
"Brixton says no to democracy" could be misinterpreted. "Bollocks to the Brixton Ballot" is also shit. "Fuck U EU" could get me arrested and does not necessarily reflect my views (it's nuanced and might require a seperate thread). A simple "No" is positive and negative in equal measure and is also open to misinterpretation. I need some ideas.


----------



## gabi (May 12, 2014)




----------



## gabi (May 12, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I can't set fire to it and photograph it simultaneously so i would require a sympathetic snapper to accompany me. I'm good but not that good. You take care of the snaps i will deal with the lack of democracy.



Are you actually talking to yourself?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 12, 2014)

gabi said:


> Are you actually talking to yourself?



Lol, yes but it was also a genuine call for polling day protest.


----------



## gabi (May 12, 2014)

I'd be there with you. Just not currently in town. Best of luck with it though.


----------



## Smick (May 12, 2014)

I was thinking of just drawing a cock  on my ballot paper.

I am pro-EU though and think that amongst the bureaucracy and committees that people have forgotten the world wars which tore Europe to shreds before we had a formal way to work together.

Anyone who comes to the UK to work is welcome in my opinion and the border agencies are petty little nazis.

So what to do? Cock, Rufus Hound or just depress myself by voting again for a Labour Party which I increasingly dislike


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 12, 2014)

Smick said:


> I was thinking of just drawing a cock  on my ballot paper.
> 
> I am pro-EU though and think that amongst the bureaucracy and committees that people have forgotten the world wars which tore Europe to shreds before we had a formal way to work together.
> 
> ...



I'm also pro EU but not in its current form, which is essentially just a neo liberal trade block. I don't like the idea of drawing a big cock on my ballot paper. This is my favourite so far.


----------



## MrSki (May 12, 2014)

Governor of HMP Brixton fails drugs test. 

http://www.theguardian.com/politics/2014/may/07/hugh-muir-diary-poppy-brixton


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 12, 2014)

Just bought some t-shirts in H&M, Brixton. Not happy walking around with a bag like this.


----------



## snowy_again (May 12, 2014)

Why did you take it?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 12, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> Why did you take it?



A better question would be why do H&M think this is ok?
It was the only bag available. If i had been smart enough i would have turned it inside out in protest.


----------



## duncanlaw (May 12, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Good work Rushy for getting the ball rolling.
> Solidarity with all working class people on this glorious day that the capitalists have tried to consign to the dustbin of history.
> 
> The scene outside Lambeth College.
> ...



There's a couple of excellent films about the Lambeth College strike and the Ritzy strike as well as the 3 cosas cleaners strike showing this Thursday 15th, 7.30pm, at the lovely Grosvenor pub in Sidney Road, SW9 0TP. Made by REEL NEWS. There will also be the premier of The Biomass Emergency, about the impacts and folly of burning foreign forests for electricity - the most dangerous false solution to climate change and energy security. Solidarity. Be there. https://www.facebook.com/events/1449608541950485/


----------



## Onket (May 13, 2014)

Rushy Manter leanderman snowy_again Winot

Please note- The latest 'Brixton News, Rumour and General Chat Thread Piss Up' is taking place on the evening of the 22nd May 2014 in the front room at the Effra Social. Be there or be a be a hipster twonk.

Seriously, it’s going to be fucking mental etc. 

x (where applicable)


----------



## Onket (May 13, 2014)

el-ahrairah teuchter quimcunx boohoo editor 
Please note- The latest 'Brixton News, Rumour and General Chat Thread Piss Up' is taking place on the evening of the 22nd May 2014 in the front room at the Effra Social. Be there or be a be a hipster twonk.

Seriously, it’s going to be fucking mental etc. 

x (where applicable)


----------



## Onket (May 13, 2014)

colacubes Dexter Deadwood Monkeygrinder's Organ spanglechick Chilavert

Please note- The latest 'Brixton News, Rumour and General Chat Thread Piss Up' is taking place on the evening of the 22nd May 2014 in the front room at the Effra Social. Be there or be a be a hipster twonk.

Seriously, it’s going to be fucking mental etc. 

x (where applicable)


----------



## Onket (May 13, 2014)

Gramsci ringo cuppa tee pissflaps Crispy

Please note- The latest 'Brixton News, Rumour and General Chat Thread Piss Up' is taking place on the evening of the 22nd May 2014 in the front room at the Effra Social. Be there or be a be a hipster twonk.

Seriously, it’s going to be fucking mental etc. 

x (where applicable)


----------



## Onket (May 13, 2014)

Agent Sparrow Ms T Greebo ViolentPanda gaijingirl 

Please note- The latest 'Brixton News, Rumour and General Chat Thread Piss Up' is taking place on the evening of the 22nd May 2014 in the front room at the Effra Social. Be there or be a be a hipster twonk.

Seriously, it’s going to be fucking mental etc. 

x (where applicable)


----------



## Onket (May 13, 2014)

thatguyhex clandestino Moggy Brixton Hatter kittyP 

Please note- The latest 'Brixton News, Rumour and General Chat Thread Piss Up' is taking place on the evening of the 22nd May 2014 in the front room at the Effra Social. Be there or be a be a hipster twonk.

Seriously, it’s going to be fucking mental etc. 

x (where applicable)


----------



## Onket (May 13, 2014)

Sirena Badgers SarfLondoner EastEnder trabuquera 

Please note- The latest 'Brixton News, Rumour and General Chat Thread Piss Up' is taking place on the evening of the 22nd May 2014 in the front room at the Effra Social. Be there or be a be a hipster twonk.

Seriously, it’s going to be fucking mental etc.

x (where applicable)


----------



## Onket (May 13, 2014)

friendofdorothy Smick little_legs buscador Effrasurfer 

Please note- The latest 'Brixton News, Rumour and General Chat Thread Piss Up' is taking place on the evening of the 22nd May 2014 in the front room at the Effra Social. Be there or be a be a hipster twonk.

Seriously, it’s going to be fucking mental etc. 

x (where applicable)


----------



## Onket (May 13, 2014)

CH1 Ms Ordinary Belushi zenie shygirl 

Please note- The latest 'Brixton News, Rumour and General Chat Thread Piss Up' is taking place on the evening of the 22nd May 2014 in the front room at the Effra Social. Be there or be a be a hipster twonk.

Seriously, it’s going to be fucking mental etc. 

x (where applicable)


----------



## Onket (May 13, 2014)

DietCokeGirl se5 ash peterkro AKA pseudonym 

Please note- The latest 'Brixton News, Rumour and General Chat Thread Piss Up' is taking place on the evening of the 22nd May 2014 in the front room at the Effra Social. Be there or be a be a hipster twonk.

Seriously, it’s going to be fucking mental etc. 

x (where applicable)


----------



## Onket (May 13, 2014)

wemakeyousoundb T & P Minnie_the_Minx Minnie the Minx poptyping 

Please note- The latest 'Brixton News, Rumour and General Chat Thread Piss Up' is taking place on the evening of the 22nd May 2014 in the front room at the Effra Social. Be there or be a be a hipster twonk.

Seriously, it’s going to be fucking mental etc. 

x (where applicable)


----------



## Onket (May 13, 2014)

treefrog story fogbat marty21 Scutta 

Please note- The latest 'Brixton News, Rumour and General Chat Thread Piss Up' is taking place on the evening of the 22nd May 2014 in the front room at the Effra Social. Be there or be a be a hipster twonk.

Seriously, it’s going to be fucking mental etc. 

x (where applicable)


----------



## Onket (May 13, 2014)

ffsear gabi TruXta Orang Utan fishfinger 

Please note- The latest 'Brixton News, Rumour and General Chat Thread Piss Up' is taking place on the evening of the 22nd May 2014 in the front room at the Effra Social. Be there or be a be a hipster twonk.

Seriously, it’s going to be fucking mental etc. 

x (where applicable)


----------



## Onket (May 13, 2014)

Kevs Pickman's model Nedrop Dan U sparkybird 

Please note- The latest 'Brixton News, Rumour and General Chat Thread Piss Up' is taking place on the evening of the 22nd May 2014 in the front room at the Effra Social. Be there or be a be a hipster twonk.

Seriously, it’s going to be fucking mental etc. 

x (where applicable)


----------



## Onket (May 13, 2014)

Peanut Monkey BoxRoom Miss-Shelf mxh DJWrongspeed 

Please note- The latest 'Brixton News, Rumour and General Chat Thread Piss Up' is taking place on the evening of the 22nd May 2014 in the front room at the Effra Social. Be there or be a be a hipster twonk.

Seriously, it’s going to be fucking mental etc. 

x (where applicable)


----------



## Onket (May 13, 2014)

han simonSW2 uk benzo fortyplus r0bb0 

Please note- The latest 'Brixton News, Rumour and General Chat Thread Piss Up' is taking place on the evening of the 22nd May 2014 in the front room at the Effra Social. Be there or be a be a hipster twonk.

Seriously, it’s going to be fucking mental etc. 

x (where applicable)


----------



## zenie (May 13, 2014)

I won't get there until around half 8....will you be home with a pint of Horlicks by then Onket ?


----------



## marty21 (May 13, 2014)

Onket said:


> treefrog story fogbat marty21 Scutta
> 
> Please note- The latest 'Brixton News, Rumour and General Chat Thread Piss Up' is taking place on the evening of the 22nd May 2014 in the front room at the Effra Social. Be there or be a be a hipster twonk.
> 
> ...


 is x applicable to me ?

x


----------



## Onket (May 13, 2014)

aussw9 kalibuzz oryx Fingers madolesance 

Please note- The latest 'Brixton News, Rumour and General Chat Thread Piss Up' is taking place on the evening of the 22nd May 2014 in the front room at the Effra Social. Be there or be a be a hipster twonk.

Seriously, it’s going to be fucking mental etc. 

x (where applicable)


----------



## Onket (May 13, 2014)

If you have any questions, please wait until the end, where time will be allocated. Thanks.


----------



## Onket (May 13, 2014)

happyshopper shifting gears TopCat classicdish kikiscrumbles 

Please note- The latest 'Brixton News, Rumour and General Chat Thread Piss Up' is taking place on the evening of the 22nd May 2014 in the front room at the Effra Social. Be there or be a be a hipster twonk.

Seriously, it’s going to be fucking mental etc. 

x (where applicable)


----------



## Onket (May 13, 2014)

blameless77 SpamMisery Jangleballix ChrisSouth xsunnysuex 

Please note- The latest 'Brixton News, Rumour and General Chat Thread Piss Up' is taking place on the evening of the 22nd May 2014 in the front room at the Effra Social. Be there or be a be a hipster twonk.

Seriously, it’s going to be fucking mental etc. 

x (where applicable)


----------



## Onket (May 13, 2014)

domestos alfajobrob DaveCinzano technical ibilly99 

Please note- The latest 'Brixton News, Rumour and General Chat Thread Piss Up' is taking place on the evening of the 22nd May 2014 in the front room at the Effra Social. Be there or be a be a hipster twonk.

Seriously, it’s going to be fucking mental etc. 

x (where applicable)


----------



## Onket (May 13, 2014)

dbs1fan nagapie _pH_ isvicthere? wiskey 

Please note- The latest 'Brixton News, Rumour and General Chat Thread Piss Up' is taking place on the evening of the 22nd May 2014 in the front room at the Effra Social. Be there or be a be a hipster twonk.

Seriously, it’s going to be fucking mental etc. 

x (where applicable)


----------



## Onket (May 13, 2014)

twistedAM MrSki ska invita Yelkcub Black Halo 

Please note- The latest 'Brixton News, Rumour and General Chat Thread Piss Up' is taking place on the evening of the 22nd May 2014 in the front room at the Effra Social. Be there or be a be a hipster twonk.

Seriously, it’s going to be fucking mental etc. 

x (where applicable)


----------



## Pickman's model (May 13, 2014)

Onket said:


> Kevs Pickman's model Nedrop Dan U sparkybird
> 
> Please note- The latest 'Brixton News, Rumour and General Chat Thread Piss Up' is taking place on the evening of the 22nd May 2014 in the front room at the Effra Social. Be there or be a be a hipster twonk.
> 
> ...


i have now finally made it into the urban inner circle


----------



## Onket (May 13, 2014)

Casaubon shakespearegirl duncanlaw prunus urbanspaceman 

Please note- The latest 'Brixton News, Rumour and General Chat Thread Piss Up' is taking place on the evening of the 22nd May 2014 in the front room at the Effra Social. Be there or be a be a hipster twonk.

Seriously, it’s going to be fucking mental etc. 

x (where applicable)


----------



## DJWrongspeed (May 13, 2014)

has Onket gone mad


----------



## Onket (May 13, 2014)

tbtommyb Mrs Miggins DaleyMale Nanker Phelge doddles 

Please note- The latest 'Brixton News, Rumour and General Chat Thread Piss Up' is taking place on the evening of the 22nd May 2014 in the front room at the Effra Social. Be there or be a be a hipster twonk.

Seriously, it’s going to be fucking mental etc. 

x (where applicable)


----------



## Onket (May 13, 2014)

tommers Dr_Herbz bubblesmcgrath Supine superfly101 

Please note- The latest 'Brixton News, Rumour and General Chat Thread Piss Up' is taking place on the evening of the 22nd May 2014 in the front room at the Effra Social. Be there or be a be a hipster twonk.

Seriously, it’s going to be fucking mental etc. 

x (where applicable)


----------



## Onket (May 13, 2014)

Jadep324 Rutita1 ama1952 RoyReed lang rabbie 

Please note- The latest 'Brixton News, Rumour and General Chat Thread Piss Up' is taking place on the evening of the 22nd May 2014 in the front room at the Effra Social. Be there or be a be a hipster twonk.

Seriously, it’s going to be fucking mental etc. 

x (where applicable)


----------



## Onket (May 13, 2014)

jezg twentythreedom footballerslegs billythefish Damarr 

Please note- The latest 'Brixton News, Rumour and General Chat Thread Piss Up' is taking place on the evening of the 22nd May 2014 in the front room at the Effra Social. Be there or be a be a hipster twonk.

Seriously, it’s going to be fucking mental etc. 

x (where applicable)


----------



## Onket (May 13, 2014)

mansonroad iona farmerbarleymow MysteryGuest Effra Eyes

Please note- The latest 'Brixton News, Rumour and General Chat Thread Piss Up' is taking place on the evening of the 22nd May 2014 in the front room at the Effra Social. Be there or be a be a hipster twonk.

Seriously, it’s going to be fucking mental etc. 

x (where applicable)


----------



## Onket (May 13, 2014)

Mation Santino hipipol SaskiaJayne ChrisFilter

Please note- The latest 'Brixton News, Rumour and General Chat Thread Piss Up' is taking place on the evening of the 22nd May 2014 in the front room at the Effra Social. Be there or be a be a hipster twonk.

Seriously, it’s going to be fucking mental etc. 

x (where applicable)


----------



## Onket (May 13, 2014)

5t3IIa Lord Camomile sleaterkinney discobastard james mee

Please note- The latest 'Brixton News, Rumour and General Chat Thread Piss Up' is taking place on the evening of the 22nd May 2014 in the front room at the Effra Social. Be there or be a be a hipster twonk.

Seriously, it’s going to be fucking mental etc. 

x (where applicable)


----------



## Onket (May 13, 2014)

zenie said:


> I won't get there until around half 8....will you be home with a pint of Horlicks by then Onket ?


I hope not.



marty21 said:


> is x applicable to me ?
> 
> x


Yes.

x



Pickman's model said:


> i have now finally made it into the urban inner circle



This is not a question.



DJWrongspeed said:


> has Onket gone mad


No.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 13, 2014)

Can I wear a hat?
Can I bring my banter?

If so, it's gonna cost you.


----------



## Onket (May 13, 2014)

There are no rules, 5t3IIa.


----------



## clandestino (May 13, 2014)

Onket said:


> thatguyhex clandestino Moggy Brixton Hatter kittyP
> 
> Please note- The latest 'Brixton News, Rumour and General Chat Thread Piss Up' is taking place on the evening of the 22nd May 2014 in the front room at the Effra Social. Be there or be a be a hipster twonk.
> 
> ...



I've got a gig on that night in north London but could pop in my way home. Don't think I'd get there til midnight, though, by which time I guess all the piss-uppers will have pissed-off.


----------



## Rushy (May 13, 2014)

5t3IIa said:


> Can I wear a hat?
> Can I bring my banter?
> 
> If so, it's gonna cost you.



Don't forget, photo ID required on Thursday after 6pm.


----------



## SarfLondoner (May 13, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Don't forget, photo ID required on Thursday after 6pm.


Is that for real?


----------



## kikiscrumbles (May 13, 2014)

Thank you Onket - like Mr Pickman's I finally feel erm finally proper... Sadly I will be up north for [seriously] a wedding, a 40-year-waiting family reunion with estranged aunties, a First Holy Communion [pish!] and a wedding... But thanks anyway, and may the lack of twonks / enjoyable mentalism be strong...


----------



## Onket (May 13, 2014)

clandestino said:


> I've got a gig on that night in north London but could pop in my way home. Don't think I'd get there til midnight, though, by which time I guess all the piss-uppers will have pissed-off.


I think the place is open later than that. Maybe leanderman knows.....


----------



## Onket (May 13, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Don't forget, photo ID required on Thursday after 6pm.




I didn't know that.


----------



## colacubes (May 13, 2014)

Onket said:


> I didn't know that.



He's yanking your chain.


----------



## Onket (May 13, 2014)

*shakes fist at sky*


----------



## SarfLondoner (May 13, 2014)

Onket said:


> I didn't know that.


Bit of a bumber if thats the case.


----------



## Onket (May 13, 2014)

Explain yourself, Rushy.  etc


----------



## SarfLondoner (May 13, 2014)

clandestino said:


> I've got a gig on that night in north London but could pop in my way home. Don't think I'd get there til midnight, though, by which time I guess all the piss-uppers will have pissed-off.


Its shuts at midnight on Thursdays


----------



## Rushy (May 13, 2014)

Onket said:


> Explain yourself, Rushy.  etc


I don't know if the venue specifically requires it but I think it would be a good idea so will be bringing my retina scanner.


----------



## Onket (May 13, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Its shuts at midnight on Thursdays



Is this actually true or are you 'doing a Rushy'?

I don't know who or what to believe anymore.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 13, 2014)

Onket said:


> Is this actually true or are you 'doing a Rushy'?
> 
> *I don't know who or what to believe anymore. *



That's called a mid life crisis.


----------



## SarfLondoner (May 13, 2014)

Onket said:


> Is this actually true or are you 'doing a Rushy'?
> 
> I don't know who or what to believe anymore.


True mate, I checked there web site@http://effrasocial.com/


----------



## Scutta (May 13, 2014)

Onket said:


> treefrog story fogbat marty21 Scutta
> 
> Please note- The latest 'Brixton News, Rumour and General Chat Thread Piss Up' is taking place on the evening of the 22nd May 2014 in the front room at the Effra Social. Be there or be a be a hipster twonk.
> 
> ...



Look forward to it!


----------



## Mation (May 13, 2014)

Onket said:


> Mation Santino hipipol SaskiaJayne ChrisFilter
> 
> Please note- The latest 'Brixton News, Rumour and General Chat Thread Piss Up' is taking place on the evening of the 22nd May 2014 in the front room at the Effra Social. Be there or be a be a hipster twonk.
> 
> ...


Fuck's sake - I was a bit far down the list, wasn't I?


----------



## Sirena (May 13, 2014)

Onket said:


> Sirena Badgers SarfLondoner EastEnder trabuquera
> 
> Please note- The latest 'Brixton News, Rumour and General Chat Thread Piss Up' is taking place on the evening of the 22nd May 2014 in the front room at the Effra Social. Be there or be a be a hipster twonk.
> 
> ...





Onket said:


> Jadep324 Rutita1 ama1952 RoyReed lang rabbie
> 
> Please note- The latest 'Brixton News, Rumour and General Chat Thread Piss Up' is taking place on the evening of the 22nd May 2014 in the front room at the Effra Social. Be there or be a be a hipster twonk.
> 
> ...


I turned up for the last one and nobody was there....

Of course, you might have been there but I don't know what you look like.

But when I looked (two times, 30 minutes apart) in the front room, there were only two people who were adamant they were not you.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (May 13, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Don't forget, photo ID required on Thursday after 6pm.


Sod that then. I walked way a while back on a lateish saturday, couldn't believe it.


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 13, 2014)

Onket that was some epic invition list - well done.



Rushy said:


> Don't forget, photo ID required on Thursday after 6pm.


Rushy Stop trying to confuse us all! - some of us are all ready confused enough.


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 13, 2014)

5t3IIa said:


> Can I wear a hat?
> Can I bring my banter?
> 
> If so, it's gonna cost you.



I always wear a hat. Will there be any cheese or furniture?


----------



## Onket (May 13, 2014)

Sirena said:


> I turned up for the last one and nobody was there....
> 
> Of course, you might have been there but I don't know what you look like.
> 
> But when I looked (two times, 30 minutes apart) in the front room, there were only two people who were adamant they were not you.


Last one there? The last one was just before Christmas at The Albert.


----------



## Greebo (May 13, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> I always wear a hat. Will there be any cheese or furniture?


If I get there, I might bring cheese.  AFAIK that room's sorted for chairs and fizz.  *gets coat*


----------



## Onket (May 13, 2014)

Mation said:


> Fuck's sake - I was a bit far down the list, wasn't I?


No.

It's not in any particular order.


----------



## Thimble Queen (May 13, 2014)

Onky gone wonky? :/

I've got an exam the next day but may pop along for one... study breaks an all that


----------



## spanglechick (May 13, 2014)

I've never been to the effra social.  Monkeygrinder's Organ - is that the place you came home from muttering darkly about how young and rude the clientele were?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 13, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> I've never been to the effra social.  Monkeygrinder's Organ - is that the place you came home from muttering darkly about how young and rude the clientele were?


 
I don't know about muttering darkly, but I was surprised by Onket's suggestion that the hipster twonks would be the ones NOT in the Effra Social.


----------



## Supine (May 13, 2014)

I think that's my first invite to an urb social. Nice one onket b 

Working in nottingham means i can't attend but cheers anyway


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 13, 2014)

Manter said:


> Zipcar or similar- you pay an *amour* per year...



Isn't that prostitution?


----------



## Mation (May 13, 2014)

Onket said:


> No.
> 
> It's not in any particular order.


It was in the order you put it in.


----------



## SpamMisery (May 13, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> i have now finally made it into the urban inner circle



Likewise . I may be adding that to my CV


----------



## tbtommyb (May 13, 2014)

Onket said:


> Last one there? The last one was just before Christmas at The Albert.


there was also the curry night, which ended up there.

I am travelling that day but hopefully will be back in time, cheers!


----------



## buscador (May 13, 2014)

Excellent work Onket


----------



## Onket (May 13, 2014)

Mation said:


> It was in the order you put it in.


No, that's not the order!


----------



## kikiscrumbles (May 13, 2014)

banter n hats
could be a fairly persuasive term for a tossy new Villaage 'charcuterie/drinkerie/w*nkerie'
take care of yer terminologies, laads


----------



## Mation (May 13, 2014)

Onket said:


> No, that's not the order!


Doublethink!


----------



## fishfinger (May 13, 2014)

Onket said:


> ffsear gabi TruXta Orang Utan fishfinger
> 
> Please note- The latest 'Brixton News, Rumour and General Chat Thread Piss Up' is taking place on the evening of the 22nd May 2014 in the front room at the Effra Social. Be there or be a be a hipster twonk.
> 
> ...


Sorry. I won't be able to make it. 

I may be a twonk, but don't ever call me a hipster (that's fighting talk!)


----------



## leanderman (May 13, 2014)

Onket said:


> No, that's not the order!



It's the order in which you must arrive, for crowd-control reasons.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (May 13, 2014)

I will be there. Looking forward to meeting Dexter Deadwood  and Badgers whom I regularly converse with on the twitter under my almost real name.

I mean, I just assume they'll be coming, even though they haven't replied. The rest of you lot are okay as well, of course.


----------



## Rushy (May 13, 2014)

Onket said:


> No.
> 
> It's not in any particular order.



I thought the order was pretty well spot on, myself.


----------



## leanderman (May 13, 2014)

DietCokeGirl said:


> I will be there. Looking forward to meeting Dexter Deadwood  and Badgers whom I regularly converse with on the twitter under my almost real name.



Oh, I think I can now guess your Twitter name


----------



## DietCokeGirl (May 13, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Oh, I think I can now guess your Twitter name



Cos I just posted exactly the same thing on twitter, innit. Dont worry, I'll be after you too, laddy.


----------



## leanderman (May 13, 2014)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Cos I just posted exactly the same thing on twitter, innit. Dont worry, I'll be after you too, laddy.



No - a pre-guess. Will check twitter


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2014)

DietCokeGirl said:
			
		

> and Badgers whom I regularly converse with on the twitter under my almost real name.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 13, 2014)

I'm definitely attending, Onket owes me a pint. I had to scroll down through my Timeline to connect DietCokeGirl to Twitter


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 13, 2014)

Badgers said:


>



Badgers a moment ago;


----------



## Rushy (May 13, 2014)

Jeez - where do you guys get the time to waste on Twitter too?


----------



## Rushy (May 13, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood 
I just went to look at your Twitter and all I can say is

I WAS JOKING ABOUT PHOTO ID ON THURSDAY!!!


----------



## leanderman (May 13, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Jeez - where do you guys get the time to waste on Twitter too?



Family hate me for it. And I have two Twitter accounts, the road one being embarrassingly more popular than my personal one.


----------



## Onket (May 13, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I'm definitely attending, Onket owes me a pint. I had to scroll down through my Timeline to connect DietCokeGirl to Twitter


Hang on, it's you that owes me a pint, isn't it?


----------



## DietCokeGirl (May 13, 2014)

You all owe me a pint. I owe Brixton Hatter  a pint. I think. Or someone. Maybe I'm thinking of him on twitter, not Badgers, come to think of it. Anyway, mines a pint of wine.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 13, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Dexter Deadwood
> I just went to look at your Twitter and all I can say is
> 
> *I WAS JOKING ABOUT PHOTO ID ON THURSDAY!!!*



I know  they never replied anyway , i think there is a band on at 8pm.It could get noisy. They are called The Boneshakers. Solution to midnight closing is to arrive earlier.

Nice to see you using Twitter, why have you not followed me


----------



## Onket (May 13, 2014)

DietCokeGirl said:


> You all owe me a pint. I owe Brixton Hatter  a pint. I think. Or someone. Maybe I'm thinking of him on twitter, not Badgers, come to think of it. Anyway, mines a pint of wine.


You definitely owe me a pint.


----------



## Onket (May 13, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Solution to midnight closing is to arrive earlier.


Apparently they open at 4pm.


----------



## Rushy (May 13, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I know  they never replied anyway , i think there is a band on at 8pm.It could get noisy. They are called The Boneshakers. Solution to midnight closing is to arrive earlier.
> 
> Nice to see you using Twitter, why have you not followed me


I don't use Twitter.
I was just having a nose.
Too much time on the PC as it is.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 13, 2014)

Onket said:


> Apparently they open at 4pm.



I might get there soon after and be so shit faced that i will make a fool of myself before the main posse arrives. I'm technically on the wagon from the 18th but i have a broad interpretation of this self imposed rule.


----------



## Onket (May 13, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I might get there soon after and be so shit faced that i will make a fool of myself before the main posse arrives. I'm technically on the wagon from the 18th but i have a broad interpretation of this self imposed rule.


I could be there just after 5pm.


----------



## Rushy (May 13, 2014)

Onket said:


> I could be there just after 5pm.


Good idea - the price of a pint goes up by £1.50 after 6.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 13, 2014)

Onket said:


> I could be there just after 5pm.



I'll be there just after you arrive at the bar.


----------



## Onket (May 13, 2014)

Sly.


----------



## leanderman (May 13, 2014)

Aiming for just after 6pm

Better be good - I've had to take the night off work


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 13, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Good idea - *the price of a pint goes up by £1.50 after 6.*



After six pints no one will care.


----------



## SarfLondoner (May 13, 2014)

I think Onket should buy everyone a pint to get the ball rolling.


----------



## Onket (May 13, 2014)

I'll buy the first round at 17:05. And I'm not putting one in the pump for you if you're not there.


----------



## quimcunx (May 13, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> I've never been to the effra social.  Monkeygrinder's Organ - is that the place you came home from muttering darkly about how young and rude the clientele were?



It was full of urbans the night I saw him there.  Make of that what you will.


----------



## SarfLondoner (May 13, 2014)

Beautiful sky over Brickers at the moment.


----------



## Manter (May 13, 2014)

Amazing colour isn't it?


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 13, 2014)

shit, it's a thursday innit.  not sure i can make it


----------



## Rushy (May 13, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Beautiful sky over Brickers at the moment.





Manter said:


> Amazing colour isn't it?



Just been watching it change. Think I may have worried the neighbours with my staring out the window with the lights off.


----------



## Manter (May 13, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Just been watching it change. Think I may have worried the neighbours with my staring out the window with the lights off.


It's now gone rain-coloured over here 

Fucking British summer.


----------



## SarfLondoner (May 13, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Just been watching it change. Think I may have worried the neighbours with my staring out the window with the lights off.


Fully clothed i presume


----------



## Rushy (May 13, 2014)

Manter said:


> It's now gone rain-coloured over here
> 
> Fucking British summer.


It's always sunny down the bottom of the hill.


----------



## Manter (May 13, 2014)

Rushy said:


> It's always sunny down the bottom of the hill.


But we have better views


----------



## Rushy (May 13, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Fully clothed i presume


When I see a sunset I. Just. Can't. Help. Myself.	   Oh, hello officer.


----------



## Rushy (May 13, 2014)

Manter said:


> But we have better views


That really depends what - or who - is going on over the road.


----------



## Manter (May 13, 2014)

Rushy said:


> That really depends what - or who - is going on over the road.


Well, now the hot, half dressed twins are no longer opposite us, it's all very boring round here


----------



## Rushy (May 13, 2014)

It really annoys me that I can't use the smilie icon on the smilie button. It's the best one for things I need to say.


----------



## SarfLondoner (May 13, 2014)

Rushy said:


> That really depends what - or who - is going on over the road.


That makes sense


----------



## teuchter (May 13, 2014)

Sky over Brixton Rec, as viewed from Loughborough Junction about half an hour ago.


----------



## Rushy (May 13, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Sky over Brixton Rec, as viewed from Loughborough Junction about half an hour ago.
> View attachment 53799


Volcano!


----------



## SarfLondoner (May 13, 2014)

Rushy said:


> When I see a sunset I. Just. Can't. Help. Myself.	   Oh, hello officer.


Cue the truncheon joke


----------



## Manter (May 13, 2014)

Rushy said:


> It really annoys me that I can't use the smilie icon on the smilie button. It's the best one for things I need to say.


Eh? You've completely lost me


----------



## Onket (May 13, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Sky over Brixton Rec, as viewed from Loughborough Junction about half an hour ago.
> 
> View attachment 53799



Volcano!

<edit2add> Beaten by Rushy!


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2014)

Firenado 
?


----------



## Onket (May 13, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> shit, it's a thursday innit.  not sure i can make it


FFS.


----------



## SarfLondoner (May 13, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Volcano!


Or chip pan???


----------



## Rushy (May 13, 2014)

Onket said:


> Volcano!
> 
> <edit2add> Beaten by Rushy!


----------



## teuchter (May 13, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Volcano!





Onket said:


> Volcano!
> 
> <edit2add> Beaten by Rushy!





Badgers said:


> Firenado
> ?



It's actually quite easy to generate these conditions over Brixton by means of a few key words inserted into this thread.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 13, 2014)

Manter said:


> It's now gone rain-coloured over here
> 
> Fucking British summer.



Summer doesn't start until 21st June.


----------



## Rushy (May 13, 2014)

Manter said:


> Eh? You've completely lost me


When you are writing a post - the button in the tool bar which you click to get smilies - has a squinting face with tongue sticking out. I want to be able to choose that smilie in order to express my feelings better.


----------



## SarfLondoner (May 13, 2014)

How do you tag someone and put there name in a post? Im not great with this kind of thing.


----------



## colacubes (May 13, 2014)

You put an @ directly in front of it SarfLondoner


----------



## SarfLondoner (May 13, 2014)

colacubes said:


> You put an @ directly in front of it SarfLondoner


Thanks@colacubes.


----------



## Manter (May 13, 2014)

Rushy said:


> When you are writing a post - the button in the tool bar which you click to get smilies - has a squinting face with tongue sticking out. I want to be able to choose that smilie in order to express my feelings better.


Why can't you choose it?


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2014)

Onket


----------



## colacubes (May 13, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Thanks@colacubes.



You need to put a space after Thanks   Then it will work.


----------



## Rushy (May 13, 2014)

Manter said:


> Why can't you choose it?


Because it's not one of the options:


----------



## SarfLondoner (May 13, 2014)

colacubes said:


> You need to put a space after Thanks   Then it will work.


Thanks colacubes


----------



## colacubes (May 13, 2014)

That's the one


----------



## Rushy (May 13, 2014)

Manter


That's you, that is.


----------



## Manter (May 13, 2014)

Rushy said:


> View attachment 53801 Manter
> 
> 
> That's you, that is.


<<sob>>


----------



## thatguyhex (May 13, 2014)

The replacement for the former Bombay Kitchen at 384 Coldharbour Lane is going to be a small plates restaurant and cocktail bar called three eight four, a new venture from the owners of Seven. You can follow their progress in building it at their Twitter and their Instagram.


----------



## oryx (May 13, 2014)

I thought 22nd was Friday - now I realise it's Thursday and I will be on a flight back from Turkey and unable to make Effra Social which I would have been up for had it been Friday........._ _- hope it's a good one. Effra Social is good - several of us went there after the Urban Christmas Curry. I thought I'd have a half and ended up shambling out about three pints later after enjoying myself ....


----------



## kikiscrumbles (May 13, 2014)

Hat n banter
Cheese n chair
Fizz n coat 

*hick*

[poll: where would you drink then?]


----------



## Kevs (May 13, 2014)

thatguyhex said:


> The replacement for the former Bombay Kitchen at 384 Coldharbour Lane is going to be a small plates restaurant and cocktail bar called three eight four, a new venture from the owners of Seven. You can follow their progress in building it at their Twitter and their Instagram.


wonderful


----------



## Kevs (May 13, 2014)

Onket said:


> Kevs Pickman's model Nedrop Dan U sparkybird
> 
> Please note- The latest 'Brixton News, Rumour and General Chat Thread Piss Up' is taking place on the evening of the 22nd May 2014 in the front room at the Effra Social. Be there or be a be a hipster twonk.
> 
> ...



I will come with an escape plan ready. Meeting people off the internet tends not to go well for me. I'll have two 9's dialled ready on my phone just in case.


----------



## Fingers (May 14, 2014)

Onket said:


> aussw9 kalibuzz oryx Fingers madolesance
> 
> Please note- The latest 'Brixton News, Rumour and General Chat Thread Piss Up' is taking place on the evening of the 22nd May 2014 in the front room at the Effra Social. Be there or be a be a hipster twonk.
> 
> ...



You are on


----------



## mansonroad (May 14, 2014)

would love to make it but i've got my last exam in bristolia that day, hope y'all have a blast


----------



## Chilavert (May 14, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Aiming for just after 6pm
> 
> Better be good - I've had to take the night off work


Yep should be about the same for me.

Next Thursday I finish a large project at work so will be up for a few celebratory beers.


----------



## leanderman (May 14, 2014)

Chilavert said:


> Yep should be about the same for me.
> 
> Next Thursday I finish a large project at work so will be up for a few celebratory beers.



Just as long as you are in time for the quiz at 8pm. 

Thirty questions to decide, once and for all,  who is the most old-school Brixton.


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2014)

When is this?


----------



## Onket (May 14, 2014)

Badgers said:


> When is this?


The 23rd of May.


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 14, 2014)

Onket said:


> The 23rd of May.


 
oh, i can do that.


----------



## Onket (May 14, 2014)

It'll be you and Badgers. Enjoy.


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2014)

Onket said:


> The 23rd of May.



I can't make it, have an urban meet that day


----------



## boohoo (May 14, 2014)

Oh Onket don't write different dates about meets on the internet. Someone will post on the 24th saying they came down asked several people at the bar if they were from the internet, didn't find anyone and went home never ever ever to leave their house again.


----------



## Onket (May 14, 2014)

People like that deserve that to happen.


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2014)

Onket said:


> People like that deserve that to happen.



Yeah  and if the subsequent mockery on the boards causing them to flounce for ever then so much the better.


----------



## SarfLondoner (May 14, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Just as long as you are in time for the quiz at 8pm.
> 
> Thirty questions to decide, once and for all,  who is the most old-school Brixton.


Is this quiz happening at the urbs meet?


----------



## Onket (May 14, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Yeah  and if the subsequent mockery on the boards causing them to flounce for ever then so much the better.


Fuck em. If they didn't register on here prior to 2003, and haven't lived in Brixton since well before then, they don't deserve to breath the air that we breath. Etc.


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Is this quiz happening at the urbs meet?



Hopefully not  

What time is the karaoke on?


----------



## Manter (May 14, 2014)

Onket said:


> Fuck em. If they didn't register on here prior to 2003, and haven't lived in Brixton since well before then, they don't deserve to breath the air that we breath. Etc.


 <<sniff>>


----------



## SarfLondoner (May 14, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Hopefully not
> 
> What time is the karaoke on?


After the seventh pint i would guess


----------



## teuchter (May 14, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Just as long as you are in time for the quiz at 8pm.
> 
> Thirty questions to decide, once and for all,  who is the most old-school Brixton.


The questions will have to be written by the most old-school Brixton person, though. I don't see how this can work without time travel.


----------



## boohoo (May 14, 2014)

I don't know about questions... what about a points system?


----------



## SarfLondoner (May 14, 2014)

teuchter said:


> The questions will have to be written by the most old-school Brixton person, though. I don't see how this can work without time travel.


Why is that then?


----------



## boohoo (May 14, 2014)

5 points if you were born in Brixton, 
4 points if you grew up in Brixton
3 points if you live in Brixton now
2 points if you lived in Brixton
1 point if you squatted in Brixton
1 point if you went to the 121 centre
1 point if you went to Cooltan
1 point if you shopped at the BHS when it was in Brixton
1 point if you went to school in Brixton
1 point if you work in Brixton....

etc....


----------



## technical (May 14, 2014)

Onket said:


> domestos alfajobrob DaveCinzano technical ibilly99
> 
> Please note- The latest 'Brixton News, Rumour and General Chat Thread Piss Up' is taking place on the evening of the 22nd May 2014 in the front room at the Effra Social. Be there or be a be a hipster twonk.
> 
> ...



My other half has already bagsied the 22nd for a night out so I'm on childcare duties. Have fun ....


----------



## Rushy (May 14, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Just as long as you are in time for the quiz at 8pm.
> 
> Thirty questions to decide, once and for all,  who is the most old-school Brixton.


"Old School Brixton" according to Google image search:


----------



## boohoo (May 14, 2014)

Rushy said:


> "Old School Brixton" according to Google image search:



no - they are all wrong. 

Old school brixton - is punks, reggae, squatters, preachers, somewhere a group of elderly west indians singing Jesus songs, market stalls selling veg with cries of "lovely selly tomatoes", and buying a pound of king Edwards from the man on the corner, it's visiting the second hand market, hearing reggae versions of hymns and pop songs, its being bashed in the ankles by old lady trollies, its exotic foods, wig shops and african fabrics, its a visit to the pet shop in the arcades as a treat and checking out the 45s at Woolworths.


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2014)

Rushy said:


> "Old School Brixton" according to Google image search:



Pair of rogues


----------



## cuppa tee (May 14, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Don't forget, photo ID required on Thursday after 6pm.


 ...... but will name tags be made available for attendees to wear ?


----------



## Rushy (May 14, 2014)

boohoo said:


> no - they are all wrong.
> 
> Old school brixton - is punks, reggae, squatters, preachers, somewhere a group of elderly west indians singing Jesus songs, market stalls selling veg with cries of "lovely selly tomatoes", and buying a pound of king Edwards from the man on the corner, it's visiting the second hand market, hearing reggae versions of hymns and pop songs, its being bashed in the ankles by old lady trollies, its exotic foods, wig shops and african fabrics, its a visit to the pet shop in the arcades as a treat and checking out the 45s at Woolworths.


No - it's definitely more about steamed dumplings and spock ears.


----------



## Winot (May 14, 2014)

Onket said:


> Fuck em. If they didn't register on here prior to 2003, and haven't lived in Brixton since well before then, they don't deserve to breath the air that we breath. Etc.



Onket please reorganise entry list in order of date of first moving to Brixton. 

Thanks.


----------



## Rushy (May 14, 2014)

Winot said:


> Onket please reorganise entry list in order of date of first moving to Brixton.
> 
> Thanks.


Can someone please define "Brixton".


----------



## Smick (May 14, 2014)

http://www.seafoodfromnorway.co.uk/...s-Promotion/Enjoy-Norwegian-Cod-Chips-for-99p?

In case anyone is close enough and fancies Fish and Chips on Saturday, you'll be able to get them for 99p in the chippy down by Oval Station.

Who knows what the portion will be like. I am not going to risk going there for them to be awful but maybe someone nearby will benefit.


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 14, 2014)

boohoo said:


> 5 points if you were born in Brixton,
> 4 points if you grew up in Brixton
> 3 points if you live in Brixton now
> 2 points if you lived in Brixton
> ...



Any points for: 
- going to the Fridge/ Albert / since 1984? 
- going to Bradys / Atlantic / any other defunct pubs?
- being to old and dykey to bother going to Cooltan?
- shopping for veg and stuff in the Market?
- getting hitched in Lambeth Town Hall?



boohoo said:


> no - they are all wrong.
> 
> Old school brixton - is punks, reggae, squatters, preachers, somewhere a group of elderly west indians singing Jesus songs, market stalls selling veg with cries of "lovely selly tomatoes", and buying a pound of king Edwards from the man on the corner, it's visiting the second hand market, hearing reggae versions of hymns and pop songs, its being bashed in the ankles by old lady trollies, its exotic foods, wig shops and african fabrics, its a visit to the pet shop in the arcades as a treat and checking out the 45s at Woolworths.


Any points for any of those?



Rushy said:


> Can someone please define "Brixton".


Defined by the postcodes or is it a frame of mind? discuss...


----------



## Manter (May 14, 2014)

Rushy said:


> "Old School Brixton" according to Google image search:


That is brilliantly random


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 14, 2014)

Onket said:


> Apparently they open at 4pm.



that is my prefered drinking time!


----------



## teuchter (May 14, 2014)

Manter said:


> That is brilliantly random


It's not random at all.


----------



## EastEnder (May 14, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Can someone please define "Brixton".


SW2.


----------



## Rushy (May 14, 2014)

Manter said:


> That is brilliantly random


What would you know? You live up the top of the hill. It's like a mood board of my life. It's how we roll down here.


----------



## Rushy (May 14, 2014)

EastEnder said:


> SW2.


Aaaand ... they're off!


----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2014)

600 posts eh?


----------



## editor (May 14, 2014)

Manter said:


> That is brilliantly random


The fella in that photo was born on a council estate in Brixton, has lived all his life on a council estate on Brixton and even worked at the Albert for a while, so he's got a full deck of Brixton cred cards


----------



## Rushy (May 14, 2014)

editor said:


> The fella in that photo was born on a council estate in Brixton, has lived all his life on a council estate on Brixton and even worked at the Albert for a while, so he's got a full deck of Brixton cred cards


Clint Eastwood?


----------



## editor (May 14, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Clint Eastwood?


If you like.


----------



## Rushy (May 14, 2014)

editor said:


> If you like.
> 
> View attachment 53861


I think you mean:


----------



## Rushy (May 14, 2014)

Been anywhere nice editor ?


----------



## editor (May 14, 2014)

Rushy said:


> I think you mean:
> 
> View attachment 53865


Still no Clint Eastwood in there (not that you didn't know exactly what I meant anyway).


----------



## Rushy (May 14, 2014)

Not exactly Brixton related but I have just had a call back from an ebay seller trying to explain that the gravel bag measuring 70cm x 80cm and filled 65cm deep which he sent me yesterday actually contains 1 cubic meter of material.


----------



## Rushy (May 14, 2014)

editor said:


> Still no Clint Eastwood in there (not that you didn't know exactly what I meant anyway).


 I've missed you.


----------



## Manter (May 14, 2014)

editor said:


> The fella in that photo was born on a council estate in Brixton, has lived all his life on a council estate on Brixton and even worked at the Albert for a while, so he's got a full deck of Brixton cred cards


I don't know who the guy is, I wasn't talking about him, it's the selection of pictures. But I'm sure there is something old Brixton about dim sum I'm not privy to


----------



## boohoo (May 14, 2014)

EastEnder said:


> SW2.



Aren't you still sw9?


----------



## editor (May 14, 2014)

This is coming up: 
Unite and Unison trade unions to hold a ‘Bring Back Our Girls’ protest demo in Windrush Square Brixton on Friday 16th May


----------



## editor (May 14, 2014)

They're sticking at it. Anyone been to any of these?
The Brixton Night Market announces a string of summer dates for Windrush Square



> 23rd & 24th May 2014
> 27th & 28th June 2014
> 25th & 26th July 2014
> 29th & 30th August 2014


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 14, 2014)

Yesterday i was bitten by a flying insect in Brockwell Park. It's the second bite in as many weeks, the other one was not local. Both bites have caused bad swelling at the puncture point. I'm normally immune to insect attacks.


----------



## mxh (May 14, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Yesterday i was bitten by a flying insect in Brockwell Park. It's the second bite in as many weeks, the other one was not local. Both bites have caused bad swelling at the puncture point. I'm normally immune to insect attacks.


Try real Lemon Juice on the bite


----------



## Greebo (May 14, 2014)

Rushy said:


> What would you know? You live up the top of the hill. It's like a mood board of my life. It's how we roll down here.


That may be how you roll, all I have to do is lie down at 90 degrees to the direction of slope, then push.


----------



## Greebo (May 14, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Not exactly Brixton related but I have just had a call back from an ebay seller trying to explain that the gravel bag measuring 70cm x 80cm and filled 65cm deep which he sent me yesterday actually contains 1 cubic meter of material.


Does not compute, unless the gravel was shovelled loose into a standardised measure, then heavily compacted as it was bagged.  I could swear there's been something in the air, bringing out rogue ebay sellers in droves this last month.


----------



## Manter (May 14, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Yesterday i was bitten by a flying insect in Brockwell Park. It's the second bite in as many weeks, the other one was not local. Both bites have caused bad swelling at the puncture point. I'm normally immune to insect attacks.


I think there are horseflies or similar in the park- I know a couple of people who've had horrible bites recently.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 14, 2014)

mxh said:


> Try real Lemon Juice on the bite



Thanks, i have a lemon. I Googled it just to make sure it wasn't a wind up. will give it a go.
*The lemon, an excellent disinfectant for insect bites and sore throats.*
http://greengentium.blogspot.co.uk/2012/01/lemon-excellent-disinfectant-for-insect.html


----------



## Greebo (May 14, 2014)

mxh said:


> Try real Lemon Juice on the bite


Or antihistamine cream, and stock up on insect repellant.  

The only time I've had such a bad reaction was a Polish mozzie bite last summer  - It stayed swollen and full of gunk for long enough to leave a scar.  BTW don't get me wrong, I get bitten pretty badly by midges, gnats, and horseflies, but that's quantity not severity.


----------



## leanderman (May 14, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Yesterday i was bitten by a flying insect in Brockwell Park. It's the second bite in as many weeks, the other one was not local. Both bites have caused bad swelling at the puncture point. I'm normally immune to insect attacks.



You sure it wasn't one of my stinging backhands?


----------



## Manter (May 14, 2014)

Greebo said:


> Or antihistamine cream, and stock up on insect repellant.
> 
> The only time I've had such a bad reaction was a Polish mozzie bite last summer  - It stayed swollen and full of gunk for long enough to leave a scar.  BTW don't get me wrong, I get bitten pretty badly by midges, gnats, and horseflies, but that's quantity not severity.


eat garlic and take a B12 supplement.  Apparently it makes you less tasty.  Works for me, I used to be insect-magnet.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 14, 2014)

Greebo said:


> Or antihistamine cream, and stock up on insect repellant.
> 
> The only time I've had such a bad reaction was a *Polish mozzie* bite last summer  - It stayed swollen and full of gunk for long enough to leave a scar.  BTW don't get me wrong, I get bitten pretty badly by midges, gnats, and horseflies, but that's quantity not severity.



Them Polish mosquitos coming over here drinking our blood.......


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 14, 2014)

leanderman said:


> You sure it wasn't one of my stinging backhands?



I'd like to say that was a better reply than any you managed yesterday but you barely broke a sweat against two of us.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 14, 2014)

Manter said:


> I think there are horseflies or similar in the park- I know a couple of people who've had horrible bites recently.


----------



## Manter (May 14, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> View attachment 53871


I'm going to have a nightmare about that


----------



## Greebo (May 14, 2014)

Manter said:


> eat garlic and take a B12 supplement.  Apparently it makes you less tasty.  Works for me, I used to be insect-magnet.


Glad that it works for you, I already do both, no change.  *adds jungle formula to the urgent list*


----------



## Greebo (May 14, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Them Polish mosquitos coming over here drinking our blood.......


That one was over there - the bloody cheek of it!


----------



## Rushy (May 14, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Yesterday i was bitten by a flying insect in Brockwell Park. It's the second bite in as many weeks, the other one was not local. Both bites have caused bad swelling at the puncture point. I'm normally immune to insect attacks.


Just been getting annihilated by mozzies in the garden - first time this year.
Thankfully they are not as bad as Welsh midges. Just a couple of bites from those pin prick sized beasts and my alter ego of Michelin man starts to emerge.

ETA - not really annihalated, to be fair. A few bites around the ankles.


----------



## Onket (May 14, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I'd like to say that was a better reply than any you managed yesterday but you barely broke a sweat against two of us.


There are two Dexter Deadwood s?!


----------



## SarfLondoner (May 14, 2014)

Manter said:


> eat garlic and take a B12 supplement.  Apparently it makes you less tasty.  Works for me, I used to be insect-magnet.


Garlic is a great repellent,Every summer i was getting bitten quite often while asleep so my friend told me to leave some chopped up garlic in the bedroom. I have not been bitten indoors since.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 14, 2014)

Mosquito Repellent.
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.pt.antimosquito


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 14, 2014)

Onket said:


> There are two Dexter Deadwood s?!



One Dexter Deadwood, there's only one Dexter Deadwood, one Dexter Deadwood, there's only one Dexter Deadwood.


----------



## han (May 14, 2014)

Onket said:


> han simonSW2 uk benzo fortyplus r0bb0
> 
> Please note- The latest 'Brixton News, Rumour and General Chat Thread Piss Up' is taking place on the evening of the 22nd May 2014 in the front room at the Effra Social. Be there or be a be a hipster twonk.
> 
> ...



An Urban drink in the Effra Social. Who'da thunk it


----------



## han (May 14, 2014)

(actually, I might come after our band rehearsal.)
RubyToogood ?


----------



## SarfLondoner (May 14, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Mosquito Repellent.
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.pt.antimosquito


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 14, 2014)

I have a feeling there could be as many as fifty people in that small space, could get interesting!


----------



## Greebo (May 14, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I have a feeling there could be as many as fifty people in that small space, could get interesting!


Or extremely friendly


----------



## buscador (May 14, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Yesterday i was bitten by a flying insect in Brockwell Park. It's the second bite in as many weeks, the other one was not local. Both bites have caused bad swelling at the puncture point. I'm normally immune to insect attacks.



Invest in one of those Zap-It things. friendofdorothy gets bitten by every horrid little bug and swears by Zap-Its. They last for ages as well.


----------



## Rushy (May 14, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I have a feeling there could be as many as fifty people in that small space, could get interesting!


Imagine if we turned up and it was you, me and a room full of Onket's sock puppets.
"Hello Rushy. Hello Dexter. We've been waiting for you..."


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 14, 2014)

han said:


> (actually, I might come after our band rehearsal.)
> RubyToogood ?



The Mrs Mills Experience?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 14, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Imagine if we turned up and it was you, me and a room full of Onket's sock puppets.



I'm going to have a nightmare about that.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 14, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> View attachment 53874



What is sexier a phone app to kill insects or chopped garlic?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 14, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> The Mrs Mills Experience?



I've just worked out it's colacubes lol


----------



## SarfLondoner (May 14, 2014)

Garlic mate, all day long


----------



## Onket (May 14, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Imagine if we turned up and it was you, me and a room full of Onket's sock puppets.
> "Hello Rushy. Hello Dexter. We've been waiting for you..."


Rumbled!


----------



## leanderman (May 14, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I have a feeling there could be as many as fifty people in that small space, could get interesting!



I told the management about 20. 

If it is to be more, I need to ask them to assign a barkeep to the front room.

Otherwise we trek to the main room for beers.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 14, 2014)

Onket said:


> I'll buy the first round at 17:05. And I'm not putting one in the pump for you if you're not there.


Now for everyone you tagged to turn up at 17.05
#operationbankruptonket


----------



## Onket (May 14, 2014)

Yeah, I'd be fucked.


----------



## han (May 14, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> The Mrs Mills Experience?


 no...


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 14, 2014)

mxh said:


> Try real Lemon Juice on the bite



Nobody warned me that lemon would sting but to be fair it should have been lemonentry.


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 14, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Yesterday i was bitten by a flying insect in Brockwell Park. It's the second bite in as many weeks, the other one was not local. Both bites have caused bad swelling at the puncture point. I'm normally immune to insect attacks.



I seem to be more attractive to mosquitoes than to people, unless I wear boots _Soltan_ anti mossie sun block or _Avon Skin So Soft_  (they don't market it as anti-insect but it is)  and carry a _Zap it_ just incase I still get bitten - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/190876064160?limghlpsr=true&hlpv=2&ops=true&viphx=1&hlpht=true&lpid=108&device=c&adtype=pla&crdt=0&ff3=1&ff11=ICEP3.0.0&ff12=67&ff13=80&ff14=108  Local pharmacist recommended it and it really worked for me. They sold them in Asda the other year for about £2ish.

I eat tons of garlic but I think those mozzies just regard it as extra flavouring.


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 14, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Imagine if we turned up and it was you, me and a room full of Onket's sock puppets.
> "Hello Rushy. Hello Dexter. We've been waiting for you..."



rushy I'm worried about you


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 14, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> I seem to be more attractive to mosquitoes than to people, unless I wear boots _Soltan_ anti mossie sun block or _Avon Skin So Soft_  (they don't market it as anti-insect but it is)  and carry a _Zap it_ just incase I still get bitten - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/190876064160?limghlpsr=true&hlpv=2&ops=true&viphx=1&hlpht=true&lpid=108&device=c&adtype=pla&crdt=0&ff3=1&ff11=ICEP3.0.0&ff12=67&ff13=80&ff14=108  Local pharmacist recommended it and it really worked for me. They sold them in Asda the other year for about £2ish.
> 
> I eat tons of garlic but I think those mozzies just regard it as extra flavouring.



I saw buscador post but could not find the zap thing online. Thanks. These things sneak up on me and bite before i could zap. I might try my android app but suspect it is fake. I do like garlic but don't want to smell of it at the moment


----------



## Rushy (May 14, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> rushy I'm worried about you


Shut up, Onket!


----------



## Orang Utan (May 14, 2014)

Onket said:


> Yeah, I'd be fucked.


FLASH MOB. you'll forgive us if we sing you a song


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 14, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Shut up, Onket!



I'm no one's sock puppet!  I'm a plasticine cartoon dog!


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 14, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I saw buscador post but could not find the zap thing online. Thanks. These things sneak up on me and bite before i could zap. I might try my android app but suspect it is fake. I do like garlic but don't want to smell of it at the moment



Zap-it is for zapping you, not the mozzies - it stops the bad reaction to the bite somehow. _Skin So Soft_ smells nice - I heard on radio4 that the US army uses it.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 14, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> *Zap-it is for zapping you, not the mozzies* - it stops the bad reaction to the bite somehow. _Skin So Soft_ smells nice - I heard on radio4 that the US army uses it.


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 14, 2014)

Greebo said:


> Or extremely friendly



we've fit more people into a smaller area before.  removing clothes and applying a layer of margarine to the skin generally helps.


----------



## EastEnder (May 14, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Aren't you still sw9?


I'm proper Brixton, SW2.

SW9 is Stockwell, plus a bit of Brixton overspill - kinda like Brixton's version of Milton Keynes.


----------



## peterkro (May 14, 2014)

EastEnder said:


> I'm proper Brixton, SW2.
> 
> SW9 is Stockwell, plus a bit of Brixton overspill - kinda like Brixton's version of Milton Keynes.


Brixton is SW9 the others are Brixton Hill wannabes.


----------



## EastEnder (May 14, 2014)

peterkro said:


> Brixton is SW9 the others are Brixton Hill wannabes.


It really doesn't matter, who cares about a postcode?

Does it matter that the town hall & the council offices are in SW2? Of course not.

Does it matter that Foxton's favourite new development "Brixton" Square is in SW9? Don't be silly.

SW9 is just as much Brixton as all the places that are actually in Brixton, and don't let anyone tell you otherwise!


----------



## Sirena (May 14, 2014)

Uniting all postcodes is tonight's beautiful full moon, just come over the rooftops of Brixton town.


----------



## peterkro (May 14, 2014)

EastEnder said:


> It really doesn't matter, who cares about a postcode?
> 
> Does it matter that the town hall & the council offices are in SW2? Of course not.
> 
> ...


That would be Lambeth town hall and some of its offices.I give you from that Brixtonish site Urban:


----------



## Peanut Monkey (May 14, 2014)

Onket said:


> Peanut Monkey BoxRoom Miss-Shelf mxh DJWrongspeed
> 
> Please note- The latest 'Brixton News, Rumour and General Chat Thread Piss Up' is taking place on the evening of the 22nd May 2014 in the front room at the Effra Social. Be there or be a be a hipster twonk.
> 
> ...



I won't be able to get there until about 9 (don't finish work until 7.30 and have to go and vote too) but will get there. I won't know anyone so be prepared for someone who looks a bit lost.


----------



## SpamMisery (May 14, 2014)

Several SW4 post codes are metres from Brixton tube too. I like to call the area Clarmton


----------



## AKA pseudonym (May 14, 2014)

Seen these up around Brixton


----------



## Greebo (May 14, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> <snip> _Skin So Soft_ smells nice - I heard on radio4 that the US army uses it.


Maybe they do.  I'm even prepared to believe that it works - I've certainly heard of American civilians using it in the summer.  The trouble is that not everyone likes the smell of lavender, and it tastes disgusting.  This might not sound like a problem, until social kissing is involved, or you decide to lick your fingers after finishing a sandwich etc.


----------



## teuchter (May 14, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> _Skin So Soft_ smells nice - I heard on radio4 that the US army uses it.


This is a myth or at least part-myth that has been going around for decades, including in the midge-ridden parts of Scotland. Even if the army does use it, any proper tests done on it seem to indicate that it is fairly much ineffective.


----------



## editor (May 14, 2014)

AKA pseudonym said:


> View attachment 53892 Seen these up around Brixton


There's a thread here: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/posters-looking-for-matthew-hart-in-brixton.323699/


----------



## Onket (May 14, 2014)

This isn't the first, several posters have spoken about other, previous meets at this venue.


----------



## editor (May 14, 2014)

SpamMisery said:


> Several SW4 post codes are metres from Brixton tube too.


'Metres' as in quite a lot of them, yes.


----------



## SpamMisery (May 14, 2014)

As in quite a few hundred less than other Brixton postcodes


----------



## RubyToogood (May 14, 2014)

han said:


> (actually, I might come after our band rehearsal.)
> RubyToogood ?


Um, possibly, but I'd have to leave the instruments behind otherwise it gets too complex.


----------



## leanderman (May 15, 2014)

editor said:


> 'Metres' as in quite a lot of them, yes.
> 
> View attachment 53893



Amazingly close


----------



## Manter (May 15, 2014)

editor said:


> 'Metres' as in quite a lot of them, yes.
> 
> View attachment 53893


That's a really odd postcode boundary. Does anyone know how/why they are established?


----------



## leanderman (May 15, 2014)

Manter said:


> That's a really odd postcode boundary. Does anyone know how/why they are established?



Isn't it? I demand answers. 

Look at Ballater rd - where my friends have always claimed they were in Clapham, but they are not. While other friends, across the road, and therefore nearer to Brixton, apparently are!


----------



## editor (May 15, 2014)

SpamMisery said:


> As in quite a few hundred less than other Brixton postcodes


Eh?


----------



## Onket (May 15, 2014)

Reminder-



Rushy said:


> Let's make May's Brixton news, rumour and general chat the happiest, huggiest thread of 2014 .
> x


----------



## peterkro (May 15, 2014)

Just in case anybody thought I was serious about the postcode wars,I'm not,in fact I live on the south bank and see my area as north Brixton.


----------



## boohoo (May 15, 2014)

Onket said:


> Reminder-





Rushy said:


> Let's make May's Brixton news, rumour and general chat the happiest, huggiest thread of 2014 .
> x


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 15, 2014)

Sirena said:


> Uniting all postcodes is tonight's beautiful full moon, just come over the rooftops of Brixton town.



Oh you old romantic.


----------



## snowy_again (May 15, 2014)

It was a cracking moon though.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 15, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> It was a cracking moon though.



I had an early night, in fact i have had a week of them. Perhaps i am becoming an old fart but i will never wear slippers nor a dressing gown.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 15, 2014)

There should be some sort of election theme especially what with it being election day and in former Tory party HQ. We could all burn our polling cards in front of each other. Out the front of course, we wouldn't want to do that in the building.


----------



## Smick (May 15, 2014)

Manter said:


> That's a really odd postcode boundary. Does anyone know how/why they are established?


 
It's just divvying up the work of delivering mail I think. The number allocates which office is responsible.

With the exception of 1 it then goes alphabetically. SW2 Brixton, SW3 Chelsea, SW4 Clapham etc.


----------



## Manter (May 15, 2014)

Smick said:


> It's just divvying up the work of delivering mail I think. The number allocates which office is responsible.
> 
> With the exception of 1 it then goes alphabetically. SW2 Brixton, SW3 Chelsea, SW4 Clapham etc.


yeah, but look at Solon road.  It goes SW2, SW4, SW2 then SW4 again. there must be a reason, but what is it?  Similar wobble in the boundary near Clapham North tube station.


----------



## SpamMisery (May 15, 2014)

Google maps might not be bang on accurate either so maybe in reality Solon road isn't quite so bizarre


----------



## Sirena (May 15, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Oh you old romantic.


Earthly boundaries mean little when you're bathed in the mystery of the numinous.....


----------



## EastEnder (May 15, 2014)

peterkro said:


> Just in case anybody thought I was serious about the postcode wars,I'm not,in fact I live on the south bank and see my area as north Brixton.


Postcode wars are not a frivolous matter! If you don't take them seriously, people will DIE!


----------



## Kevs (May 15, 2014)

EastEnder said:


> SW2.


Don't forget SE24. Heart of Brixton that is.


----------



## Smick (May 15, 2014)

Kevs said:


> Don't forget SE24. Heart of Brixton that is.


 
I live in SW2 but SE27 is a 3 minute walk away and I can see it from the front door.

I reckon SW2 sounds so much more salubrious than SE27.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 15, 2014)

Revenue police at Brixton overground, only checking northbound.


----------



## aussw9 (May 15, 2014)

Damn, not about or even near Brixton this month :-(



Onket said:


> aussw9 kalibuzz oryx Fingers madolesance
> 
> Please note- The latest 'Brixton News, Rumour and General Chat Thread Piss Up' is taking place on the evening of the 22nd May 2014 in the front room at the Effra Social. Be there or be a be a hipster twonk.
> 
> ...





Onket said:


> Jadep324 Rutita1 ama1952 RoyReed lang rabbie
> 
> Please note- The latest 'Brixton News, Rumour and General Chat Thread Piss Up' is taking place on the evening of the 22nd May 2014 in the front room at the Effra Social. Be there or be a be a hipster twonk.
> 
> ...


----------



## Crispy (May 15, 2014)

Sunday after next (ie. 25th May), the Restart Project are holding one of their repair sessions in Herne Hill
http://www.meetup.com/Restarters-London/events/180006472/

There have been previous sessions at St Matthews Estate and other locations around Brixton. If you've got broken or malfunctioning electronics, bring it along and see if it can be brought back to life.



> Excited to be popping up in South London's first Makerspace. Just minutes from Herne Hill rail station, the "South London Makerspace is a social community workshop. It's for knitting, welding, woodwork, sculpture, programming, photography, 3D printing etc." - what better place for some community repair?
> 
> We help you learn how to fix all kinds of devices, starting with troubleshooting, advising on spare parts if necessary and more. Take back control of your e-stuff, never feel victim to obsolescence again. Slow laptops, broken printers, smartphones, coffee grinders, you name it. We will have tea for participants, but don't forget to bring some snacks and home-made food in support of repairers!
> 
> _Please arrive before 1pm if you would like help and remember: we're happy to help for you to learn how to repair. We are not repair professionals, and Restart Parties are a community self-repair space. Attending means that you take responsibility for your own gadget, your own data, so please do not forget to back-up your data._


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 15, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Yesterday i was bitten by a flying insect in Brockwell Park. It's the second bite in as many weeks, the other one was not local. Both bites have caused bad swelling at the puncture point. I'm normally immune to insect attacks.



This is the state of play today;



My ankle is also swollen by the injected poison. The council ought to do something about the flies or whatever they are that are attacking innocent people in Brockwell Park, we never had mosquitoes back in the day.


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 15, 2014)

Greebo said:


> Maybe they do.  I'm even prepared to believe that it works - I've certainly heard of American civilians using it in the summer.  The trouble is that not everyone likes the smell of lavender, and it tastes disgusting.  This might not sound like a problem, until social kissing is involved, or you decide to lick your fingers after finishing a sandwich etc.


It was an american woman who put me on to it. It does come in other flavours than lavender (i've had 3 types) but wouldn't recommend eating it.



teuchter said:


> This is a myth or at least part-myth that has been going around for decades, including in the midge-ridden parts of Scotland. Even if the army does use it, any proper tests done on it seem to indicate that it is fairly much ineffective.


It works for me. Previously I reeked of citronella or jungle formula anti insect spray all summer - but its difficult to put that over all your skin. I don't know about tests - but it definitely works.


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 15, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> we've fit more people into a smaller area before.  removing clothes and applying a layer of margarine to the skin generally helps.



Well I'm not sure I approve of that - I always avoid hydrogenated oil products.


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 15, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> This is the state of play today;
> 
> View attachment 53915
> 
> My ankle is also swollen by the injected poison. The council ought to do something about the flies or whatever they are that are attacking innocent people in Brockwell Park, we never had mosquitoes back in the day.



I think you'll live...


----------



## Manter (May 15, 2014)

gaijingirl and I reckon we need badges for the drinks. Name, board name and one salient fact. Like speed dating. Sort of.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 15, 2014)

Manter said:


> gaijingirl and I reckon we need badges for the drinks. Name, board name and one salient fact. Like speed dating. Sort of.



Our pollings cards surely?


----------



## Manter (May 15, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Our pollings cards surely?


Mine is postal and I've already sent it back. Would that mean I didn't exist?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 15, 2014)

Manter said:


> Mine is postal and I've already sent it back. Would that mean I didn't exist?



You've got me there, it was a rubbish plan but brilliantly crushed, fair play to you.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 15, 2014)

I'm getting reports of an aggressive pigeon in the Acre Lane area.


----------



## teuchter (May 15, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> It works for me. Previously I reeked of citronella or jungle formula anti insect spray all summer - but its difficult to put that over all your skin. I don't know about tests - but it definitely works.


Is that the basic version (the one the claims were originally made for) or the version they've since introduced marketed as an insect repellent?


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 15, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Is that the basic version (the one the claims were originally made for) or the version they've since introduced marketed as an insect repellent?


Ordinary Avon stuff. no mention of insects.


----------



## shifting gears (May 15, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Revenue police at Brixton overground, only checking northbound.



They're still there. 

I'm going the other way and just swiped... Just in case


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 15, 2014)

shifting gears said:


> They're still there.
> 
> I'm going the other way and just swiped... Just in case



They were at Tulse Hill as well (late afternoon) but then they are always at Tulse Hill.


----------



## Manter (May 15, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> They were at Tulse Hill as well (late afternoon) but then they are always at Tulse Hill.


I've never seen them and TH is my local station. They were at Herne Hill last week. We've obviously a target round here


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 15, 2014)

Manter said:


> I've never seen them and TH is my local station. They were at Herne Hill last week. We've obviously a target round here



I don't use that station very often but when i do they are there. Perhaps i am the target but i always pay my fare.
Only went through there today because i was sure there was a direct connection to East Croydon but there isn't, went to Becenham Junction instead which i could have got to quicker if i had stayed on the Brixton caught train at Herne Hill 

There ought to be a direct connection to East Croydon from Herne Hill.


----------



## thatguyhex (May 15, 2014)

Replying to myself because I'm just that cool:


thatguyhex said:


> The replacement for the former Bombay Kitchen at 384 Coldharbour Lane...


Removing the Bombay Kitchen sign has now revealed the much, much older sign of "Birt's Noted Fish Restaurant". I'm sure editor could do a much better job of taking a photograph of it.


----------



## SarfLondoner (May 15, 2014)

Someone on Ferndale road has laid turf on the pavement and up the steps to there house,It looks different. Couldn't get a picture but its opposite the old "school of building" if any of you are up that way.


----------



## ash (May 15, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Someone on Ferndale road has laid turf on the pavement and up the steps to there house,It looks different. Couldn't get a picture but its opposite the old "school of building" if any of you are up that way.


I saw it being laid and by the way they were behaving I think someone had done it to a friends house for a laugh


----------



## SarfLondoner (May 15, 2014)

ash said:


> I saw it being laid and by the way they were behaving I think someone had done it to a friends house for a laugh


Thats a good wind up if thats the case,It looked nice and quite summery actually.


----------



## mxh (May 15, 2014)

thatguyhex said:


> Replying to myself because I'm just that cool:
> 
> Removing the Bombay Kitchen sign has now revealed the much, much older sign of "Birt's Noted Fish Restaurant". I'm sure editor could do a much better job of taking a photograph of it.
> 
> View attachment 53922



 Let's hope someone resurrects the Chippy


----------



## shifting gears (May 15, 2014)

Manter said:


> I've never seen them and TH is my local station. They were at Herne Hill last week. We've obviously a target round here



Doesn't Tulse hill have barriers? So what's the point them being there?

Whereas Herne hill > Brixton and vice versa is an eminently bunkable fare and one I take great pleasure in doing so at every opportunity

* awaits tube scabbers to come along with accusations of hypocrisy and trying to conflate bunking fares with not supporting strikes, so thought I'd get in there first and say: FUCK OFF


----------



## cuppa tee (May 15, 2014)

Manter said:


> gaijingirl and I reckon we need badges for the drinks. Name, board name and one salient fact. Like speed dating. Sort of.



ahem



cuppa tee said:


> ...... but will name tags be made available for attendees to wear ?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 15, 2014)

shifting gears said:


> Doesn't Tulse hill have barriers? So what's the point them being there?
> 
> Whereas Herne hill > Brixton and vice versa is an eminently bunkable fare and one I take great pleasure in doing so at every opportunity
> 
> * awaits tube scabbers to come along with accusations of hypocrisy and trying to conflate bunking fares with not supporting strikes, so thought I'd get in there first and say: FUCK OFF



They were on the bridge over the platforms, hiding.


----------



## shifting gears (May 15, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> They were on the bridge over the platforms, hiding.



Swines!


----------



## Manter (May 15, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> ahem


Sorry . Great minds and all


----------



## tbtommyb (May 15, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Sunday after next (ie. 25th May), the Restart Project are holding one of their repair sessions in Herne Hill
> http://www.meetup.com/Restarters-London/events/180006472/
> 
> There have been previous sessions at St Matthews Estate and other locations around Brixton. If you've got broken or malfunctioning electronics, bring it along and see if it can be brought back to life.


Have you been to any other of these events? My friend linked me to one In camberwell but I didn't go. I would like to learn about electronics etc but at the minute I can't think of anything broken... Actually, how advanced does it go? I have a shitty old mixer that sounds bad on one channel, could it cover that?


----------



## leanderman (May 15, 2014)

Manter said:


> Sorry . Great minds and all



Ok. Have ordered some blank name badges for this Urban75 meet-up on Thursday, May 22, in the Effra Social front room. From 4pm.


----------



## editor (May 15, 2014)

tbtommyb said:


> Have you been to any other of these events? My friend linked me to one In camberwell but I didn't go. I would like to learn about electronics etc but at the minute I can't think of anything broken... Actually, how advanced does it go? I have a shitty old mixer that sounds bad on one channel, could it cover that?


Review here: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/11/...spiring-restart-party-at-st-matthews-brixton/


----------



## snowy_again (May 15, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> This is the state of play today;
> My ankle is also swollen by the injected poison. The council ought to do something about the flies or whatever they are that are attacking innocent people in Brockwell Park, we never had mosquitoes back in the day.



Looks like the fly bites you get from insects / flies in the grass at HH velodrome.


----------



## tbtommyb (May 15, 2014)

editor said:


> Review here: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/11/...spiring-restart-party-at-st-matthews-brixton/


Do you learn how to do it yourself or is it mostly watching?


----------



## xsunnysuex (May 15, 2014)

Is that new Brixton Booty still on?	The website seems to have gone.  Was gonna give it a go on Sunday.


----------



## Crispy (May 15, 2014)

tbtommyb said:


> Do you learn how to do it yourself or is it mostly watching?


It's as participatory as you want it to be. I haven't been to one myself, but know a few of the people involved. Some people learn to solder at these things, some just bring their broken stuff and get it repaired for free. Your duff mixer is an ideal candidate


----------



## TopCat (May 16, 2014)

Lucky escape. I left my bike with keys in the top box for and hour and a half tonight. Back of town hall.A bit stressed going back to the bike but the keys were just dangling in the lock.


----------



## Winot (May 16, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Ok. Have ordered some blank name badges for this Urban75 meet-up on Thursday, May 22, in the Effra Social front room. From 4pm.



Can we keep them blank?


----------



## snowy_again (May 16, 2014)

Only if we could all be Firky?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 16, 2014)

Re: the conversation the other day about secure cycle parking, there is now a Lambeth Consultation about them, which asks if you want them for your street / outside your house:

http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/consultations/secure-cycle-parking


----------



## Rushy (May 16, 2014)

TopCat said:


> Lucky escape. I left my bike with keys in the top box for and hour and a half tonight. Back of town hall.A bit stressed going back to the bike but the keys were just dangling in the lock.


Whilst my Mum was visiting last year she called me to say she's lost her keys whilst she was out. When I got home I found them in the front door where they'd been all day.


----------



## leanderman (May 16, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Re: the conversation the other day about secure cycle parking, there is now a Lambeth Consultation about them, which asks if you want them for your street / outside your house:
> 
> http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/consultations/secure-cycle-parking



Consultation is quite easy to run - lots of forms filled out in this street.


----------



## tbtommyb (May 16, 2014)

Crispy said:


> It's as participatory as you want it to be. I haven't been to one myself, but know a few of the people involved. Some people learn to solder at these things, some just bring their broken stuff and get it repaired for free. Your duff mixer is an ideal candidate


cool i might swing by


----------



## ash (May 16, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Whilst my Mum was visiting last year she called me to say she's lost her keys whilst she was out. When I got home I found them in the front door where they'd been all day.



I did that overnight once - scary


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 16, 2014)

It's beautiful out there, power walked to Clapham, did some Cup Final food shopping, power walked back to Brixton. Enroute return (Hargwyne Street), gave a house hunting couple directions to Stansfield Road, at least i think they were house hunters; they looked loaded. I used my phone satnav to do this as location was on the tip of my tounge and i was lost in music, "sorry to disturb you", they said, they were very polite.


----------



## Badgers (May 16, 2014)

xsunnysuex said:


> Is that new Brixton Booty still on?	The website seems to have gone.  Was gonna give it a go on Sunday.



They are still tweeting updates (yesterday) and some photos so maybe just updating the website. 
It looks a bit underwhelming to me from the pics but I have not actually visited.
Anyone been?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 16, 2014)

Very angry lady evangelist in high visibility jacket is screaming and waving arms outside Iceland.


----------



## Badgers (May 16, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Very angry lady evangelist in high visibility jacket is screaming and waving arms outside Iceland.



Ask her for her number


----------



## twistedAM (May 16, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Very angry lady evangelist in high visibility jacket is screaming and waving arms outside Iceland.



Too right she's angry. She was working toward going to heaven and ended up in Iceland.

Gets (hi-vis) coat.


----------



## ash (May 16, 2014)

A


twistedAM said:


> Too right she's angry. She was working toward going to heaven and ended up in Iceland.
> 
> Gets (hi-vis) coat.


And she hasn't  even got into Iceland


----------



## Badgers (May 16, 2014)

Brixton ios cruelly overlooked  

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-27425255


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 16, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Brixton ios cruelly overlooked
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-27425255





I will miss them.


----------



## clandestino (May 16, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Brixton ios cruelly overlooked
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-27425255



Streatham is a yuppie hotspot?!?!!!


----------



## clandestino (May 16, 2014)

I think that might be someone getting their SW2s in a twist...


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 16, 2014)

Lots of basketball courts on council estates, just had a great forty minutes on my own shoot hoops including one from just inside the half way line, thrown underarm; yes i'm that good. Fantastic exercise. Maybe other Urbanites would like to join in? A little one on one, a bit of two on two? My court is in central Brixton but i would be willing to travel a short bike distance. PM if interested.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 16, 2014)

clandestino said:


> I think that might be someone getting their SW2s in a twist...



the article quotes SW16 and, reading the text, seems to be very much going on postcodes for related prices.  It seems surprising but (as you know) there's some very pricey SW16 streets out there.

nothing much surprises me anymore tbh..


----------



## boohoo (May 16, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> the article quotes SW16 and, reading the text, seems to be very much going on postcodes for related prices.  It seems surprising but (as you know) there's some very pricey SW16 streets out there.
> 
> nothing much surprises me anymore tbh..



I live in SW16 next to a very pricey road.


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 16, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> Only if we could all be Firky?


 
aren't we?  i know i am.


----------



## editor (May 16, 2014)

The eccentric lady of Coldharbour Lane was in fine form yesterday. She likes to pose for pictures, and the schoolkids film her on their mobiles until she starts to dance towards them - and then they're off!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 16, 2014)

That cocktail bar has no chance


----------



## trabuquera (May 16, 2014)

hmmm. mixed feelings about posting these pics. this same woman often goes half or fully naked in the streets and it makes me really uncomfortable to see people laughing at and photographing her. And I then see the same pics smeared all over twitter with lots of sneering about her, or her body, or about Brixton. Is she in her fully right mind? (and I'm not saying she isn't. Maybe it's a bit of riot grrrl confrontationalism... and I'm not arguing that she "needs to be locked up" or "is scaring / traumatising other people" btw.) Because if she does have mental health problems, then taking and circulating pics like this is a bit off imho.


----------



## xsunnysuex (May 16, 2014)

Badgers said:


> They are still tweeting updates (yesterday) and some photos so maybe just updating the website.
> It looks a bit underwhelming to me from the pics but I have not actually visited.
> Anyone been?


Badgers this video is on Youtube.  If this is it,  it looks more tempting.  Must be at the back of the property??


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 16, 2014)

xsunnysuex said:


> Badgers this video is on Youtube.  If this is it,  it looks more tempting.  Must be at the back of the property??




It still looks like a junk sale.


----------



## xsunnysuex (May 16, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> It still looks like a junk sale.



Prob is.  But a bigger junk sale than it looks in Badgers Pic.   Still worth a look as it's just the end of my road.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 16, 2014)

boohoo said:


> I live in SW16 next to a very pricey road.



exactly!  all those roads down to Tooting Common etc.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 16, 2014)

editor said:


> The eccentric lady of Coldharbour Lane was in fine form yesterday. She likes to pose for pictures, and the schoolkids film her on their mobiles until she starts to dance towards them - and then they're off!
> 
> View attachment 53968
> 
> View attachment 53967


I wish you wouldn't post this sort of curtain twitching shite


----------



## editor (May 16, 2014)

Did anyone go to the 'Bring Back Our Girls' demo in Windrush Sq earlier?


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 16, 2014)

editor said:


> Did anyone go to the 'Bring Back Our Girls' demo in Windrush Sq earlier?



i hope someone remembered to tell Boko Haram that the liberals of  brixton were unhappy, otherwise it will all be a waste of time.


----------



## editor (May 16, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> i hope someone remembered to tell Boko Haram that the liberals of  brixton were unhappy, otherwise it will all be a waste of time.


I have to say that it did seem a bit of an odd thing to do.


----------



## editor (May 16, 2014)

Oh, and two excellent events coming up in Brixton: 







The ‘Best In Brixton’ Festival returns on May bank holiday weekend: music fundraiser for local children and youth services






Brixton BookJam returns to Hootananny on Monday June 2nd – full line up of readers announced


----------



## Manter (May 16, 2014)

clandestino said:


> Streatham is a yuppie hotspot?!?!!!


Oh yes! Join Streatham Mum's Network* on Facebook and it will become very clear. It's yuppies not hipsters- very waspy down there now

*don't


----------



## editor (May 16, 2014)

And if anyone fancies celebrating Norway Day tomorrow, the Prince Albert is the place to be! It's free all night, band onstage around 11.15pm. 






Celebrate Norway Day in Brixton with all-girl rock band from Oslo, Sat 17th May


----------



## Badgers (May 16, 2014)

xsunnysuex said:
			
		

> Badgers this video is on Youtube.  If this is it,  it looks more tempting.  Must be at the back of the property??
> 
> YouTube Video



Cheers


----------



## CH1 (May 16, 2014)

Onket said:


> CH1 Ms Ordinary Belushi zenie shygirl
> 
> Please note- The latest 'Brixton News, Rumour and General Chat Thread Piss Up' is taking place on the evening of the 22nd May 2014 in the front room at the Effra Social. Be there or be a be a hipster twonk.
> 
> ...


What's the time (approximately)? I need to be off by 10 - but happy to pop in earlier.


----------



## Manter (May 16, 2014)

Brockwell Park was full of baby birds today… moorhens and goslings, with very cute fluffy bottoms, and very watchful parents…..


----------



## Orang Utan (May 16, 2014)

I once saw, in a nearby park, the mass murder of four moorhen chicks by a crow with seemingly nothing to gain from the situation. 
Yay spring! Yay nature!


----------



## Pickman's model (May 16, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I once saw, in a nearby park, the mass murder of four moorhen chicks by a crow with seemingly nothing to gain from the situation.
> Yay spring! Yay nature!


red in tooth and claw


----------



## Badgers (May 16, 2014)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I once saw, in a nearby park, the mass murder of four moorhen chicks by a crow with seemingly nothing to gain from the situation.
> Yay spring! Yay nature!



So?


----------



## Pickman's model (May 16, 2014)

editor said:


> It's free all night


if only it were...

but it would be drunk dry before 9pm


----------



## Pickman's model (May 16, 2014)

Badgers said:


> So?


it's another Orang Utan fact


----------



## Manter (May 16, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I once saw, in a nearby park, the mass murder of four moorhen chicks by a crow with seemingly nothing to gain from the situation.
> Yay spring! Yay nature!


bloody crows


----------



## Pickman's model (May 16, 2014)

Manter said:


> bloody crows


but not samcro


----------



## Badgers (May 16, 2014)

Fecking Crows


----------



## editor (May 16, 2014)

Crows never forget a face so you don't want to mix it up with any.



> - Crows remember the faces of "dangerous humans," with the memories likely lasting for a bird's lifetime.
> 
> - Crows may scold people who threaten them, bringing in relatives and even strangers to mob the person.
> 
> ...


----------



## Orang Utan (May 16, 2014)

Maybe the crow knew something about the chicks


----------



## thatguyhex (May 16, 2014)

On the Guardian's site today: Is Brixton London's next hipster tech hub?


----------



## editor (May 16, 2014)

thatguyhex said:


> On the Guardian's site today: Is Brixton London's next hipster tech hub?


*sobs


----------



## editor (May 16, 2014)

The growing divide in Brixton, as evidenced by that article: 


> Like Ford, Deschamps-Sonsino is moving her business to Brixton. She’s been based in Shoreditch for four years, but cited the expensive rent and commute as major factors in her move. “People are moving south of river," she said. "There is value in being in east London, but it’s not worth the cost involved.”





> Along with that, some of Lambeth’s existing residents are falling behind, with 15% not having online access; among social housing tenants, the proportion without access is is 40%.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (May 16, 2014)

Please bare in mind when posting photos and comments on 'eccentric' people that being hyper in the medical sense can cause some outlandish behaviour that can be very distressing when viewed in retrospect. There's a difference between making the choice to present yourself in flamboyant and provocative manner because of your politics / lifestyle and behavour acted out in illness.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 17, 2014)

It's a fast running river this thread, you step outside for a moment to go to Bromley South for a drink with other Urbanites the you have to play catch up when you are drunk and you could make a misteke in your post.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 17, 2014)

DietCokeGirl said:


> There's a difference between making the choice to present yourself in flamboyant and provocative manner because of your politics / lifestyle and behavour acted out in illness.



That's the essence of the issue, does anyone know her medical history?

If it had been a man exposing himself in a simiar fashion how would people feel?  The "Clapham Tranny", often seen in Brixton springs to my mind.
We are all on camera all of the time, we are the first generation to be subjected to this, we allowed it to happen and we do it to ourselves.

I think the first photograph is an excellent example of street photography, and i love this particular genre because it captures real life.


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 17, 2014)

i'm quite sensitive about mental health stuff, and wasn't too bothered by editor's pictures because they were really of a scene and his comments were fairly neutral, he showed and telled, as it were.


----------



## Rushy (May 17, 2014)

I don't think that publishing them as part of a reportage piece or collection is a problem but I'm not sure a local gossip thread is the most appropriate place to do that.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 17, 2014)

Is Brixton London's next tech hipster hub?
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/may/16/brixton-impact-hub-tech-startup-london-rent


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 17, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> That's the essence of the issue, does anyone know her medical history?
> 
> If it had been a man exposing himself in a simiar fashion how would people feel?  The "Clapham Tranny", often seen in Brixton springs to my mind.
> We are all on camera all of the time, we are the first generation to be subjected to this, we allowed it to happen and we do it to ourselves.
> ...



If any one does please keep it to yourself - it is none of your or my business. Capturing real life in photos is one thing - and I'm not sure I approve if the person featured has not given informed consent - endlessly speculating about the mental health of the person involved is unnecessary, damaging and downright rude. Are we just malicious village gossips?  Please stop it.


----------



## editor (May 17, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> i'm quite sensitive about mental health stuff, and wasn't too bothered by editor's pictures because they were really of a scene and his comments were fairly neutral, he showed and telled, as it were.


I took the photos because they were of a happy street scene. That's all. I would never post pictures of her naked, or distressed, or drunk, or in a manner that I felt was ridiculing or belittling her.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 17, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> If any one does please keep it to yourself - it is none of your or my business. Capturing real life in photos is one thing - and I'm not sure I approve if the person featured has not given informed consent - endlessly speculating about the mental health of the person involved is unnecessary, damaging and downright rude. Are we just malicious village gossips?  Please stop it.



That post would be better aimed at those speculating about her mental health.


----------



## editor (May 17, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> Capturing real life in photos is one thing - and I'm not sure I approve if the person featured has not given informed consent ....


FYI: You don't need 'consent' to take photos of anyone in a public place (and that is very much a good thing, for many reasons).


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 17, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> That post would be better aimed at those speculating about her mental health.



You directly asked exacly that question. My post is aimed at everyone.


----------



## editor (May 17, 2014)

Rushy said:


> I don't think that publishing them as part of a reportage piece or collection is a problem but I'm not sure a local gossip thread is the most appropriate place to do that.


The thread title is, "Brixton _news_, rumour and general chat - May 2014." It's not just 'gossip' that gets posted here, as well you know.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 17, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> You directly asked exacly that question.



You chose to interpret that question as one of gossip when it was a challenge to those speculating.


----------



## editor (May 17, 2014)

As it was mentioned earlier, here's a photos of the soon-to-be-gone Buz lighting store in Acre Lane.


----------



## editor (May 17, 2014)

And, on a related note, I wonder how long these businesses will remain operating, given the now-precious land on which they stand...


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 17, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> You chose to interpret that question as one of gossip when it was a challenge to those speculating.





> That's the essence of the issue, does anyone know her medical history?


I assumed you were making a more general question about the nature of street photography. 

Be careful what you ask, it was not obvious if that was a rhetorical question. Someone on here will know her history and won't think twice about sharing it with the urb world, is that what you wanted?


----------



## sparkybird (May 17, 2014)

editor said:


> And, on a related note, I wonder how long these businesses will remain operating, given the now-precious land on which they stand...
> 
> View attachment 54008



Well given that they took over the old petrol station next door and use it for storage, they must be doing OK...and doubled up business when the old Fulham Timber merchants further up closed down. Hope they stick around, I use them a fair bit


----------



## Rushy (May 17, 2014)

editor said:


> The thread title is, "Brixton _news_, rumour and general chat - May 2014." It's not just 'gossip' that gets posted here, as well you know.


If you are happy that your photo is prima facie distinguishable as news rather than chitter chatter_,_ then fair enough.

A Brixton reportage thread might be quite interesting.


----------



## Rushy (May 17, 2014)

sparkybird said:


> Well given that they took over the old petrol station next door and use it for storage, they must be doing OK...and doubled up business when the old Fulham Timber merchants further up closed down. Hope they stick around, I use them a fair bit


I think the petrol station is a temporary thing whilst the new school is being planned. FTM is still in Brixton - on the Ellerslie Square industrial estate, Lyham Road.


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 17, 2014)

sparkybird said:


> Well given that they took over the old petrol station next door and use it for storage, they must be doing OK...and doubled up business when the old Fulham Timber merchants further up closed down. Hope they stick around, I use them a fair bit



Not to mention the old Herne Hill Timber being long gone. 

Lets just hope this doesnt become a wine and cheese bar anytime soon. 

Having said that I've been to scared to shop there - I don't think I'm butch or knowlegable enough to venture in there. Since the demise of HH Timber I've mostly got the odd bits of wood and board I needed from skips.


----------



## Crispy (May 17, 2014)

Acre Lane Timber and Builders Merchants are both really busy and I regularly see their trucks out doing deliveries. Their ultimate future depends on whether they own or rent the land.


----------



## sparkybird (May 17, 2014)

Oh no, they're OK - all front and not much trouser. 

Go on give them a whirl, I dare you!


----------



## Rushy (May 17, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> Not to mention the old Herne Hill Timber being long gone.
> 
> Lets just hope this doesnt become a wine and cheese bar anytime soon.
> 
> Having said that I've been to scared to shop there - I don't think I'm butch or knowlegable enough to venture in there. Since the demise of HH Timber I've mostly got the odd bits of wood and board I needed from skips.


I know what you mean (and I spent years going in there and FTM every week ). They can be ridiculously macho environments - although quite often I think this bluster is to cover up the fact that the knowledge isn't always great on the shop floor.


----------



## editor (May 17, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Acre Lane Timber and Builders Merchants are both really busy and I regularly see their trucks out doing deliveries. Their ultimate future depends on whether they own or rent the land.


Even if they own the land, I could see a developer slithering up and offering them a comparatively almighty sum of money for the land - enough to make them consider relocating and still trouser a healthy profit.

A couple of highrise lifestyle luxury blocks 'a short stroll from the Village' would no doubt make an absolute _mint. _


----------



## Rushy (May 17, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Acre Lane Timber and Builders Merchants are both really busy and I regularly see their trucks out doing deliveries. Their ultimate future depends on whether they own or rent the land.


FTM owned their land. The Moores brothers in Clapham North owned theirs too.


----------



## buscador (May 17, 2014)

Rushy said:


> I know what you mean (and I spent years going in there and FTM every week ). They can be ridiculously macho environments - although quite often I think this bluster is to cover up the fact that the knowledge isn't always great on the shop floor.



In the long gone* but not lamented FK Ellis on the corner of Water Lane I was once asked, "Do you know what you're doing with that screwdriver, luv?" I never went back. Peter and Ian in Herne Hill Timber were much more amenable and put up with our ignorance, ineptitude and silliness with good grace.

*So long ago that irony had not been invented.


----------



## passivejoe (May 17, 2014)

editor said:


> And, on a related note, I wonder how long these businesses will remain operating, given the now-precious land on which they stand...
> 
> View attachment 54008



I use Acre Lane Timber and the builders merchants a lot... they're always really busy and have just expanded to open an electrical shop too. 

Also, if anyone was going to develop it into residential, I'd think a builders merchants would be perfectly placed to do it themselves.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 17, 2014)

I'm another fan of Acre Lane timber, would be a real shame if they were felled.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 17, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I once saw, in a nearby park, the mass murder of four moorhen chicks by a crow with seemingly nothing to gain from the situation.
> Yay spring! Yay nature!



Crows are carrion eaters.  More than likely they'd be back to scran the dead chicks after a day or so.


----------



## mxh (May 17, 2014)

editor said:


> Even if they own the land, I could see a developer slithering up and offering them a comparatively almighty sum of money for the land - enough to make them consider relocating and still trouser a healthy profit.
> 
> A couple of highrise lifestyle luxury blocks 'a short stroll from the Village' would no doubt make an absolute _mint. _



I think the new part that Acre Lane Timber took up is being turned into a school soon.

Cant be that easy to convert business to residential.


----------



## leanderman (May 17, 2014)

mxh said:


> I think the new part that Acre Lane Timber took up is being turned into a school soon.
> 
> Cant be that easy to convert business to residential.



The bit behind it. Sudbourne school doubling up.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 17, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Dexter Deadwood
> I just went to look at your Twitter and all I can say is
> 
> I WAS JOKING ABOUT PHOTO ID ON THURSDAY!!!



*Effra Social*@EffraSocial
@DexterDeadwood Hi not on a Thursday at the moment although you may need at the bar if you're youthful!

Reply to @EffraSocial @DexterDeadwood
15s



*Dexter Deadwood* @DexterDeadwood
I look young for my age but i'm in my 40's. It was a foolish person that suggest we might need ID this thursday for Urban75 @EffraSocial

 ViewConversation


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 17, 2014)

Rushy you might have a problem lol.


----------



## editor (May 17, 2014)

I know the manager of the Effra Social very well indeed and he's a very cheeky chappy


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 17, 2014)

I've had a great week, one day left; might even get lucky. When the sun shines on Brixton it just makes it all the more beautiful. The thing with the Cup Final being at 5pm is not all bad, gave me a chance to come to and sober up after a hard session with SEL Urbanites in Bromley South. Moreover, i got the opportunity to spend some time with shygirl who operates a great stall on the vintage market, i almost made my first sale when briefly left in charge of her stuff. Footfall was busy i thought though traders might say otherwise. Not many biters.

I'm thinking of getting my own stall, i would love a chance to make them dance.


----------



## fortyplus (May 17, 2014)

Acre Lane Timber have been quick to jump on the demise of Buz by opening an electrical wholesale division. Diamonds seem to be doing OK but they must be vulnerable to Screwfix too.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 17, 2014)

I've just had a lightbulb moment.
Onket owes me a pint plus he has agreed to buy everyone a pint when he turns up. That means two pints for me free.


----------



## Rushy (May 18, 2014)

editor said:


> I know the manager of the Effra Social very well indeed and he's a very cheeky chappy


So Cheeky, one might say.


----------



## editor (May 18, 2014)

So there's an urbanite in the Albert garden with a bleeding head and in an apparently unrelated incident, there's cops and a taped off section outside.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 18, 2014)

Brixton calling, i live on this river,

Brixton calling to the hipster types
Now war is declared, and battle come down
Brixton calling to your selfie world
Come off your iPad if you're edgy and vibrant
Brixton calling, you don't dare look at us.
Phoney foodmania has bitten the dust
Brixton calling, see we ain't got no cash
When we get that JSA sanction bash

The middle class are coming, their cash is a sin,
Revolution expected, their shit is growing thin
They are jogging but I have no fear
'Cause they are drowning not waving and I live by the river

Brixton calling to the hipster types
Forget it, hipster, you can go it alone
Brixton calling to the hipsters of death
Quit holding out, and draw another breath
Brixton calling, and I don't wanna shout
But while we were talking, I saw you nodding out
Brixton calling, see we ain't got no fight
Except for those ones with the accusing eyes

The middle class are coming, their cash is a sin
Evictions you have won, look out for the bomb
Propety prices an nuclear error, live in fear
'Cause Brixton wil bite you, and I live by the river

Now get this

Brixton calling, yes, I was there before you
An' you know what i said? Well, all of it was true!
Brixton calling at the top of the dial
After all this, won't you give me a smile?
Brixton calling

I never felt so much alike, alike alike alike.
So disgusted by you.

*I apoligise to the Clash for corrupting their lyrics.*


----------



## xsunnysuex (May 18, 2014)

Anyone planning on going the the Brixton Booty,  do yourself a favour and stay in bed.	   
It is literally what you see in Badgers pic.  About 5 stalls, if your lucky.
No idea where that video was filmed, (That is even on their facebook page) but it certainly wasn't there.
Good job I only had to walk to the end of my road. Any further and I would have been pissed.
Didn't even bother going in.


----------



## shygirl (May 18, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I've had a great week, one day left; might even get lucky. When the sun shines on Brixton it just makes it all the more beautiful. The thing with the Cup Final being at 5pm is not all bad, gave me a chance to come to and sober up after a hard session with SEL Urbanites in Bromley South. Moreover, i got the opportunity to spend some time with shygirl who operates a great stall on the vintage market, i almost made my first sale when briefly left in charge of her stuff. Footfall was busy i thought though traders might say otherwise. Not many biters.
> 
> I'm thinking of getting my own stall, i would love a chance to make them dance.



Had such a lovely day on the stall, 'twas great to have your company!  Other friends came by, too, including one who came late and then helped me get my stock home, so a great end to the day. Made hardly any money, but its a hobby/labour of love thing anyway, so its not all about the dosh.   Dexter, you must get a stall next to mine and show me how to make 'em dance!


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2014)

xsunnysuex said:
			
		

> Anyone planning on going the the Brixton Booty,  do yourself a favour and stay in bed.
> It is literally what you see in Bagers pic.  About 5 stalls, if your lucky.
> No idea where that video was filmed, (That is even on their facebook page) but it certainly wasn't there.
> Good job I only had to walk to the end of my road. Any further and I would have been pissed.
> Didn't even bother going in.





I did not like/trust their really pushy approach and business model. Not least of them claiming to charge people to get in and shop  Shame as it would have been nice to have had a decent Brixton car boot sale.

)


----------



## xsunnysuex (May 18, 2014)

Badgers said:


> I did not like/trust their really pushy approach and business model. Not least of them claiming to charge people to get in and shop  Shame as it would have been nice to have had a decent Brixton car boot sale.



Yes.  It would have been nice.  The thing is,  their advertising makes it seem really good.  And god knows where that video was filmed.  We walked along the side of the road to see if there was any other way to get in,  thinking maybe it was to the back of the building.  My partner looked over the wall.  But it was just derelict land.
It was a complete joke.  And what is even funnier, they expect people to pay £3 to get to those 5 or so stalls early.


----------



## uk benzo (May 18, 2014)

So disappointing that the water has not been turned on in the brockwell children's paddling pool.

And the queue for the lido is nuts.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 18, 2014)

uk benzo said:


> *So disappointing that the water has not been turned on in the brockwell children's paddling pool.*
> 
> And the queue for the lido is nuts.



They must have known it was going to be hot. Everyone else did. It's like a kick in the teeth. I wonder what their latest excuse is.


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2014)

xsunnysuex said:


> Yes.  It would have been nice.  The thing is,  their advertising makes it seem really good.  And god knows where that video was filmed.  We walked along the side of the road to see if there was any other way to get in,  thinking maybe it was to the back of the building.  My partner looked over the wall.  But it was just derelict land.
> It was a complete joke.  And what is even funnier, they expect people to pay £3 to get to those 5 or so stalls early.



The organiser got a little shirty with me on Twitter. I pointed out that their pitches were more expensive than the (established) Brockwell Lido car boot and it was wrong to charge punter to enter and pay £3 (early) or 50p later just to look/buy.

""


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 18, 2014)

Badgers said:


> The organiser got a little shirty with me on Twitter. I pointed out that their pitches were more expensive than the (established) Brockwell Lido car boot and it was wrong to charge punter to enter and pay £3 (early) or 50p later just to look/buy.
> 
> <blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="en"><p><a href="https://twitter.com/Badgers_Musing">@Badgers_Musing</a> Seems to have all the right talk. Most get in FREE. Pitches start from £10 Walk-ins. Most pay £15. We are not Brockwell Lido</p>&mdash; Brixton Booty (@BrixtonBooty) <a href=""


----------



## xsunnysuex (May 18, 2014)

Badgers said:


> The organiser got a little shirty with me on Twitter. I pointed out that their pitches were more expensive than the (established) Brockwell Lido car boot and it was wrong to charge punter to enter and pay £3 (early) or 50p later just to look/buy.



Give it a week or two and it will be gone anyway.  There were only half a dozen "buyers" there.  I know I've said it already.  But that video REALLY pisses me off.  So misleading.  Gonna mention that on their twitter page.  See if they have any come back for that.


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2014)

I think that their business and pricing model is '_borrowed' _from the Battersea Car Boot.
Main difference being that the Battersea sale gets (average) 2,000 buyers and has been running pretty successfully for 15 years now.

It looks a bit different in the photos too....






Shame


----------



## xsunnysuex (May 18, 2014)

Badgers said:


> It looks a bit different in the photos too....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just a bit.  Haha


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2014)

xsunnysuex said:


> Give it a week or two and it will be gone anyway.  There were only half a dozen "buyers" there.  I know I've said it already.  But that video REALLY pisses me off.  So misleading.  Gonna mention that on their twitter page.  See if they have any come back for that.





The video was uploaded 23rd of March but the Brixton Booty started on 27th April 2014.
I guess that the organiser was using this as an 'example' of what a car boot sale looks like, but never (?) actually claimed this was their own event. 
That would be misleading at best if the case.

The YouTube account is 'Lovamatic Online Shopping Dating' who sound like a decent bunch of lads with the community's interest at heart:


> Meet sexy hot single woman from around the World on www (dot) lovamatic (dot) com - UK/USA online dating service welcomes all hot women and hot girls.


----------



## xsunnysuex (May 18, 2014)

Badgers said:


> I guess that the organiser was using this as an 'example' of what a car boot sale looks like, but never (?) actually claimed this was their own event.
> That would be misleading at best if the case.




They are sort of claiming this as theirs on their facebook page though.   They also have the name and address by the side of the video.  Play the video and see the beginning.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (May 18, 2014)

Oh, I walked past it earlier, it looked like a yard sale, not worth paying just to have a look.

Also, I'm a bit thick, what is 'traders entry'? As in, people looking for stuff to flog at 3 times the price in their vintage shops?


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2014)

xsunnysuex said:


> They are sort of claiming this as theirs on their facebook page though.   They also have the name and address by the side of the video.  Play the video and see the beginning.



Yeah, I saw it


----------



## xsunnysuex (May 18, 2014)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Oh, I walked past it earlier, it looked like a yard sale, not worth paying just to have a look.
> 
> Also, I'm a bit thick, what is 'traders entry'? As in, people looking for stuff to flog at 3 times the price in their vintage shops?



No idea.  But if you use it, it would cost you £3.  Nothing in that place is worth £3.


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2014)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Also, I'm a bit thick, what is 'traders entry'? As in, people looking for stuff to flog at 3 times the price in their vintage shops?



Yeah. Whenever you run a car boot sale a load of traders come over as soon as you set up. They are buying up stuff to sell on at a profit. I understand the idea of charging a higher trader rate if you have a substantial amount of stall holders.


----------



## Winot (May 18, 2014)

uk benzo said:


> So disappointing that the water has not been turned on in the brockwell children's paddling pool.
> 
> And the queue for the lido is nuts.



Herne Hill farmers' market also jammed. Middle classes in danger of being crushed in galette queue. 

Very well spoken man on apple juice wouldn't sell me a whole chilled bottle - terribly apologetic - "you see, if I sell it all to you, there won't be any left for anyone else".


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2014)

Just went past the Booty sale and they packed up and gone.


----------



## simonSW2 (May 18, 2014)

uk benzo said:


> So disappointing that the water has not been turned on in the brockwell children's paddling pool. s.



Wasn't some law introduced last year relating to children > water > illness that put a stop to the kids paddling pool at Brockwell? That was the rumour I heard - probably nonsense now I think about it though.


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2014)

Badgers said:


> I think that their business and pricing model is '_borrowed' _from the Battersea Car Boot.
> Main difference being that the Battersea sale gets (average) 2,000 buyers and has been running pretty successfully for 15 years now.



Thought so....
""


----------



## xsunnysuex (May 18, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Thought so....
> ""




Hmm.


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2014)

They are backed by the O2 Brixton Academy though:




> [URL='https://twitter.com/actingnetworks']*ActingNetworks.com* ‏@actingnetworks





> Apr 13
> Some more info on that London Car Boot Sale @*BrixtonBooty* Backed by @lovamatic1 @Lovamatic_Shops @O2academybrix


[/URL]


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 18, 2014)

Tune in to the London Underground radio show, live now from Brixton until 8pm, with me playing house & techno.

www.interface.n.nu

(And apologies in advance for the rubbish in the chatroom - we do not condone it!)


----------



## Peanut Monkey (May 18, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Lots of basketball courts on council estates, just had a great forty minutes on my own shoot hoops including one from just inside the half way line, thrown underarm; yes i'm that good. Fantastic exercise. Maybe other Urbanites would like to join in? A little one on one, a bit of two on two? My court is in central Brixton but i would be willing to travel a short bike distance. PM if interested.


I've not played properly since school (a while ago) but I'd be up for it.


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2014)

Myatt's Fields Park was lovely today  

Had a PFWC picnic and two for six quid bottles of wine in the sunshine


----------



## SarfLondoner (May 18, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Brixton calling, i live on this river,
> 
> Brixton calling to the hipster types
> Now war is declared, and battle come down
> ...



Good work Dexter you have inspired me to compose my own much shorter version.


Yuppies coming from a far away town
House prices inflate will they ever come down
Yuppies coming to the vibrant hubs for artisan cheese and soul less pubs.

Yuppies coming to price us all out
Mummy and Daddy equal financial clout 
Yuppies coming to complain about noise then piss on the street to be one of the boys.

The hipster is coming Beard and a Quiff
Overpriced Beer and a fake gram of sniff
The Estate agent is coming but i have no fear
Because Brixton's bubbling and iiiiiiiiii live by the villaggggggggggge.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 18, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Good work Dexter you have inspired me to compose my own much shorter version.
> 
> 
> Yuppies coming from a far away town
> ...



That's brilliant.


----------



## SarfLondoner (May 18, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> That's brilliant.


Yours set the benchmark and made me dig deep.


----------



## thatguyhex (May 18, 2014)

I'm sat on the stone thing outside the library that looks like a snake and a kidney had a baby. A beautiful evening to be sat out. It's great to have this public space, even if the seating options are a bit weird.


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2014)

thatguyhex said:


> the stone thing outside the library that looks like a snake and a kidney had a baby.



The Turd ®


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 18, 2014)

thatguyhex said:


> I'm sat on the stone thing outside the library that looks like a snake and a kidney had a baby. A beautiful evening to be sat out. It's great to have this public space, even if the seating options are a bit weird.



I spent the afternoon with a friend on the green of St Matthews crypt. It was a beautiful day in Central Brixton.


----------



## se5 (May 18, 2014)

simonSW2 said:


> Wasn't some law introduced last year relating to children > water > illness that put a stop to the kids paddling pool at Brockwell? That was the rumour I heard - probably nonsense now I think about it though.



I'm not sure but if that were so surely it would apply borough-wide? (nationwide?) 

The water play at Myatts Fields Park is coming on this Friday: 23 May (http://www.myattsfieldspark.info/noticeboard/the-water-play-returns-friday-23rd-of-may) - from memory this is when it was turned on in previous years too so maybe it will be turned on in Brockwell on Friday?


----------



## Manter (May 18, 2014)

se5 said:


> I'm not sure but if that were so surely it would apply borough-wide? (nationwide?)
> 
> The water play at Myatts Fields Park is coming on this Friday: 23 May (http://www.myattsfieldspark.info/noticeboard/the-water-play-returns-friday-23rd-of-may) - from memory this is when it was turned on in previous years too so maybe it will be turned on in Brockwell on Friday?


Brockwell was v late last year iirc nagapie, gaijingirl?


----------



## gaijingirl (May 18, 2014)

It's late every year.  Every year there are complaints and every year Lambeth ignore them.  We sit through lots of hot weekends with no water and then when it does eventually gets switched on it inevitably rains for ages...   I can't remember exactly when it happens but I've written to them a number of times over the years about it.  CBA anymore.


----------



## Boudicca (May 18, 2014)

Maybe we could get a long line of people and fill it up with buckets from the nearest water source?


----------



## gaijingirl (May 18, 2014)

Manter said:


> Brockwell was v late last year iirc nagapie, gaijingirl?





gaijingirl said:


> It's late every year.  Every year there are complaints and every year Lambeth ignore them.  We sit through lots of hot weekends with no water and then when it does eventually gets switched on it inevitably rains for ages...   I can't remember exactly when it happens but I've written to them a number of times over the years about it.  CBA anymore.



ok.. so looked back (as this is an annual conversation) and it looks like it has been the end of May (28th) for the last two years.


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2014)

Boudicca said:


> Maybe we could get a long line of people and fill it up with buckets from the nearest water source?



All in this together? 

Back in our day we would have been happy with just one bucket


----------



## gaijingirl (May 18, 2014)

Boudicca said:


> Maybe we could get a long line of people and fill it up with buckets from the nearest water source?



unfortunately it's not that kind of paddling pool.. it's more a series of fountains that keep running as opposed to the old style paddling pool.  Which is why it also tends to close down for a good number of weeks shortly after opening.. because the fountains get clogged up with sand from the sandpit which borders it...   (so kind of inadvertently creating a paddling pool of nastiness).

We actually went to the opening party for it (gatecrashed it.. ) and I seem to recall it almost immediately closed again due to the blockage.


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2014)

Play parks in our day IF we were lucky


----------



## ska invita (May 18, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Play parks in our day IF we were lucky


on the playground on my estate as a kid we had a slide with a puddle at the bottom and a concrete tube...also with a puddle at the bottom


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2014)

ska invita said:


> on the playground on my estate as a kid we had a slide with a puddle at the bottom and a concrete tube...also with a puddle at the bottom



Dog turds? 
Broken glass?


----------



## ska invita (May 18, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Dog turds?
> Broken glass?


everywhere
people pissing on the stairs you know they just dont care....rats in the front room, roaches in the back, junkies in the alley with a baseball bat


----------



## editor (May 18, 2014)

ska invita said:


> on the playground on my estate as a kid we had a slide with a puddle at the bottom and a concrete tube...also with a puddle at the bottom



_Luxury!_


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2014)

ska invita said:


> everywhere
> people pissing on the stairs you know they just dont care....rats in the front room, roaches in the back, junkies in the alley with a baseball bat



They were the worst of times, they were the worst of times  

Still.... Never did us any harm eh?


----------



## nagapie (May 18, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> It's late every year.  Every year there are complaints and every year Lambeth ignore them.  We sit through lots of hot weekends with no water and then when it does eventually gets switched on it inevitably rains for ages...   I can't remember exactly when it happens but I've written to them a number of times over the years about it.  CBA anymore.



Yep, I complained last year. I think the reason was they have some sort of contract that means the water doesn't get turned on until June and gets turned off at the end of August, even if May and September are nice, which they usually are. Lambeth are cheap bastards.


----------



## ska invita (May 18, 2014)

when i wasnt sat in a puddle inside a concrete tube i remember playing hours and hours of Against The Wall football... if youve got a football and a wall you've no excuse to be bored in my book 

and what about "adventure" playgrounds back in the day? even as a kid with no sense of danger or consequence i was scared of them

are there any adventure playgrounds in brixton? atlantic rd?


----------



## nagapie (May 18, 2014)

There's an adventure playground on one bit of the Tulse Hill Estate.


----------



## ska invita (May 18, 2014)

Supposedly theres a Max Roach Adventure Playground and a Loughborough Park Adventure Playground
guide to london adventure playgrounds here
http://www.kidsfunlondon.co.uk/kids-days-out/london/playground.html


----------



## leanderman (May 19, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> It's late every year.  Every year there are complaints and every year Lambeth ignore them.  We sit through lots of hot weekends with no water and then when it does eventually gets switched on it inevitably rains for ages...   I can't remember exactly when it happens but I've written to them a number of times over the years about it.  CBA anymore.



I gave up on that a couple of years ago. Youngest barely knows it exists


----------



## Winot (May 19, 2014)

ska invita said:


> when i wasnt sat in a puddle inside a concrete tube i remember playing hours and hours of Against The Wall football... if youve got a football and a wall you've no excuse to be bored in my book
> 
> and what about "adventure" playgrounds back in the day? even as a kid with no sense of danger or consequence i was scared of them
> 
> are there any adventure playgrounds in brixton? atlantic rd?



Interesting article on the revival of 'junk playgrounds':

http://www.theguardian.com/lifeands...hildrens-playground-the-land-plas-madoc-wales

http://www.londonplay.org.uk/conten...nture_play_in_london/adventure_play_in_london


----------



## boohoo (May 19, 2014)

Slade Gardens is a great adventure playground. We played on it as a kid - in fact the mural there records that time. My sister wrote a nice piece about it:

http://londonmuralpreservationsocie...ler-slade-gardens-adventure-playground-mural/


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 19, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Slade Gardens is a great adventure playground. We played on it as a kid - in fact the mural there records that time. My sister wrote a nice piece about it:
> 
> http://londonmuralpreservationsocie...ler-slade-gardens-adventure-playground-mural/



Great article. As opening sentences go, this is pretty good;
_"In my memory, the Eighties are tinged with Seventies colours and filled with sherbet sweets and fur trimmed parkas."_


----------



## SarfLondoner (May 19, 2014)

ska invita said:


> everywhere
> people pissing on the stairs you know they just dont care....rats in the front room, roaches in the back, junkies in the alley with a baseball bat





ska invita said:


> everywhere
> people pissing on the stairs you know they just dont care....rats in the front room, roaches in the back, junkies in the alley with a baseball bat



Sometime it makes me wonder how i keep from going under.


----------



## editor (May 19, 2014)

It's going to be a hot one today!


----------



## SarfLondoner (May 19, 2014)

editor said:


> It's going to be a hot one today!


Then rain from Tuesday onwards according to the forecast.


----------



## Badgers (May 19, 2014)

Good for the garden etc..


----------



## SarfLondoner (May 19, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Good for the garden etc..


Fair point but we have had a fair bit this year and this news has put a dampener on my plan for the week.


----------



## technical (May 19, 2014)

Which was?


----------



## teuchter (May 19, 2014)

Following on from various posts further up the thread, I was doing a bit more reading up on Antic pubs and their shenanigans, and thought it deserved its own thread which I've started here:

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...-and-unpaid-debts-what-does-u75-think.323848/


----------



## ska invita (May 19, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Slade Gardens is a great adventure playground. We played on it as a kid - in fact the mural there records that time. My sister wrote a nice piece about it:
> 
> http://londonmuralpreservationsocie...ler-slade-gardens-adventure-playground-mural/


lovely piece...seems like there are still a lot of adventure playgrounds around though


Winot said:


> Interesting article on the revival of 'junk playgrounds':
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/lifeands...hildrens-playground-the-land-plas-madoc-wales
> 
> http://www.londonplay.org.uk/conten...nture_play_in_london/adventure_play_in_london


really interesting.
ive read the two colin ward books, child in the coutnry + child in the city, looking at the pros and cons of childhoods in both settings. his positive description of city childhoods contain risk, but creative risk is increasingly eradicated in modern london. risk of getting bullied/beaten is higher than ever though. but yeah, spaces to piss around in and burn and break things are important! a healthy impulse


----------



## SarfLondoner (May 19, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Fair point but we have had a fair bit this year and this news has put a dampener on my plan for the week.





technical said:


> Which was?


Cycling,,Sitting in the park and writing some lyrics, a bit of poetry(the sunshine inspires me) and going down to Brighton to check out a couple of holiday apartments.


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 19, 2014)

ska invita said:


> Supposedly theres a Max Roach Adventure Playground and a Loughborough Park Adventure Playground
> guide to london adventure playgrounds here
> http://www.kidsfunlondon.co.uk/kids-days-out/london/playground.html



call them adventure playgrounds?  in my day adventure playgrounds were one broken swing and a patch of gravel etc etc.


----------



## ringo (May 19, 2014)

nagapie said:


> Yep, I complained last year. I think the reason was they have some sort of contract that means the water doesn't get turned on until June and gets turned off at the end of August, even if May and September are nice, which they usually are. Lambeth are cheap bastards.



Rubbish policy innit


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 19, 2014)

nagapie said:


> There's an adventure playground on one bit of the Tulse Hill Estate.



Greenleaf close.


----------



## Onket (May 19, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I've just had a lightbulb moment.
> Onket owes me a pint plus he has agreed to buy everyone a pint when he turns up. That means two pints for me free.


This is not the case.

I have agreed to buy everyone who is present a pint at 17:05.


----------



## Winot (May 19, 2014)

Onket said:


> This is not the case.
> 
> I have agreed to buy everyone who is present a pint at 17:05.



I'll be popping in at 17:05.  However, I have some other stuff to do so will have to leave after a quick pint.  Will be back about 8.30pm.


----------



## Onket (May 19, 2014)

Winot said:


> I'll be popping in at 17:05.  However, I have some other stuff to do so will have to leave after a quick pint.  Will be back about 8.30pm.


Taking advantage of my (ill-advised) generousity.


----------



## Onket (May 19, 2014)

Also, due to quite a few reasons, I expect I'll only be there for an hour or so.


----------



## Manter (May 19, 2014)

Onket said:


> Also, due to quite a few reasons, I expect I'll only be there for an hour or so.


from 17.05 tp 18.05?!


----------



## Onket (May 19, 2014)

Aproximately, yes.

You?


----------



## xsunnysuex (May 19, 2014)

Badgers said:


> The video was uploaded 23rd of March but the Brixton Booty started on 27th April 2014.
> I guess that the organiser was using this as an 'example' of what a car boot sale looks like, but never (?) actually claimed this was their own event.
> That would be misleading at best if the case.




Haha, they've added a new video on their facebook page.



And added this disclaimer to the other one.


Attention All

We feel the need to clear up the video uploaded on May 3rd as it has led to various comments about #BrixtonBooty that need clearing up.

The video is for recognition purposes to depict a clearer picture of the terminology used as part of our name, Hence "Booty" and it's suggestive type of meaning.

We will be uploading a recently shot video of Brixton Booty that was taken on May 18th for everyone to see what it currently looks like to date!

Please accept our sincere apologies for any misunderstandings over this matter

Thank you

Admin

Email: info@brixtonbooty.com
Phone: 0203 745 4950

@brixtonbooty #BrixtonBooty


----------



## Onket (May 19, 2014)

p.s. Was good to see zenie, editor, Moggy, Maggot and rapattaque in The Albert on Saturday night.


----------



## Winot (May 19, 2014)

Onket said:


> Taking advantage of my (ill-advised) generousity.



Joke.  Will be there about 8.30pm - sorry if that means I'll miss you.


----------



## Onket (May 19, 2014)

Yeah, I'm disappointed I'll not be there longer, tbh.


----------



## boohoo (May 19, 2014)

Onket said:


> Also, due to quite a few reasons, I expect I'll only be there for an hour or so.


sorry, had to be done...


----------



## Onket (May 19, 2014)

boohoo said:


> sorry, had to be done...


zenie ripped the piss out of me when I told her.

At least I am coming this time.


----------



## teuchter (May 19, 2014)

So basically any member of the public reading this can turn up at 1705, claim that they some urban75 member or the other, and Onket will buy them a pint?


----------



## Onket (May 19, 2014)

No.

They must be wearing one of the name badges leanderman mentioned earlier in the thread. They wll be distributed by him beforehand.

PM him for further details and to arrange.

No badge = no drink.


----------



## editor (May 19, 2014)

xsunnysuex said:


>


That is a shockingly bad video.


----------



## boohoo (May 19, 2014)

Onket said:


> zenie ripped the piss out of me when I told her.
> 
> At least I am coming this time.



I'm glad she did. Still....


----------



## Rushy (May 19, 2014)

Yes teuchter It is pretty much as simple as that. Once I have  digitally verified who you are and logged your data  on the system leanderman will issue a name tag. They are free - Onket will return the £15 deposit to you when you bring the tag back undamaged at the end of the evening.


----------



## teuchter (May 19, 2014)

Onket said:


> No.
> 
> They must be wearing one of the name badges leanderman mentioned earlier in the thread. They wll be distributed by him beforehand.
> 
> ...



So basically any member of the public reading this can turn up just before 1705, claim to [S]leanderman[/S] Rushy that they some urban75 member or the other, and Onket will buy them a pint when they present him with the [S]leanderman[/S] Rushy - vetted badge?

(edited to correct leanderman/rushy sock puppet confusion)


----------



## teuchter (May 19, 2014)

Rushy said:


> They are free - Onket will return the £15 deposit to you when you bring the tag back undamaged at the end of the evening.



Ah. So now we understand the "various reasons" why Onket is going to leave early and not be present at the end of the evening.


----------



## Onket (May 19, 2014)




----------



## cuppa tee (May 19, 2014)

Onket said:


> No.
> 
> They must be wearing one of the name badges leanderman mentioned earlier in the thread. They wll be distributed by him beforehand.
> 
> ...



leanderman Onket .........Is wearing a name badge a condition of entry to the event ?


----------



## teuchter (May 19, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> leanderman Onket .........Is wearing a name badge a condition of entry to the event ?


Best just to ask the Effra Social management on twitter, to clarify.


----------



## Onket (May 19, 2014)

I'm not orgnaising the name tag / biometric chipping, so cannot comment further. Apologies.


----------



## leanderman (May 19, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> leanderman Onket .........Is wearing a name badge a condition of entry to the event ?



Voluntary. 

Do you think it will work?


----------



## Boudicca (May 19, 2014)

Instead of the name badges, perhaps everyone bring an object which gives a clue to their username?  This could be more fun and less like a work away-day.


----------



## MrSki (May 19, 2014)

Boudicca said:


> Instead of the name badges, perhaps everyone bring an object which gives a clue to their username?  This could be more fun and less like a work away-day.


Are you going in a chariot?


----------



## Onket (May 19, 2014)

There's a ketamine drought on, apparently.


----------



## Boudicca (May 19, 2014)

MrSki said:


> Are you going in a chariot?




The chariot may not fit, but I could bring my spear.


----------



## Manter (May 19, 2014)

I may need to change my username....


----------



## Fingers (May 19, 2014)

We went to the Grand Union on Saturday to watch the FA Cup final.

All good, Thai Beach huts out the back, all with a telly in  them showing the football.

Great afternoon until 4.45 when the final whistle went.  My mates were told to take their Arsenal shirts off or leave. As it was a hot day it was all they were wearing.

So happy to take money from footy fans but will throw them out as soon as they have had your cash.

Utter wankers.


----------



## colacubes (May 19, 2014)

The match didn't kick off till 5pm.  Must have been a good afternoon


----------



## Rushy (May 19, 2014)

I thought  the match finished around 8?


----------



## Fingers (May 19, 2014)

Ha ha, yes you are correct there


----------



## Winot (May 19, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Voluntary.
> 
> Do you think it will work?



Unnecessary hassle, I'd have thought. And undercuts the obvious opening question. 

If we are going to organise something, I vote that everybody turns up wearing Onket masks, Being John Malkovich-style.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 19, 2014)

Onket said:


> I have agreed to buy everyone who is present a pint at 17:05.



Yes, the pint you owe me and the one at 17:05 hrs #OperationBankruptOnket

I take the one and hold the other in reserve.


----------



## Onket (May 19, 2014)

Taking advantage of my (ill-advised) generousity.


----------



## cuppa tee (May 19, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Voluntary.
> 
> Do you think it will work?


that would depend on the objective but I think I'd stay anonymous.


----------



## Boudicca (May 19, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> that would depend on the objective but I think I'd stay anonymous.


----------



## thatguyhex (May 19, 2014)

Dang! I was looking forward to attending the BNRaGCTPU and getting to meet some of you fine folk, but I'm working opening postal votes this week and they've said they want me on for the 5pm-midnight shift that day. Guess it'll have to be next time.


----------



## Greebo (May 19, 2014)

thatguyhex said:


> Dang! I was looking forward to attending the BNRaGCTPU and getting to meet some of you fine folk, but I'm working opening postal votes this week and they've said they want me on for the 5pm-midnight shift that day. Guess it'll have to be next time.


If it's any consolation, VP's unlikely to make it this time either.  _*He's still far too deaf *_because of a breakdown in communication between doctor and hospital booking system.   

OTOH there will be other times.


----------



## han (May 19, 2014)

Are people actually going to be there about 5?
Ill be able to make it then for a couple of hrs but have to go to be elsewhere for 8....


----------



## Manter (May 19, 2014)

han said:


> Are people actually going to be there about 5?
> Ill be able to make it then for a couple of hrs but have to go to be elsewhere for 8....


I won't be- I'll swap baby-duty with the Northerner when he gets home at c 7 and come down then.  And hope there is someone I know already there


----------



## colacubes (May 19, 2014)

I'll be heading down after my spin class at about 7.30/8ish


----------



## Manter (May 19, 2014)

colacubes said:


> I'll be heading down after my spin class at about 7.30/8ish


oh, well, if all else fails I'll lurk by the door and fall on you as you arrive


----------



## colacubes (May 19, 2014)

/knight in shining armour


----------



## Manter (May 19, 2014)

if you turn up in armour, I shall pretend I don't know you


----------



## colacubes (May 19, 2014)




----------



## Manter (May 19, 2014)

Just leave the gauntlets at home….


----------



## Onket (May 19, 2014)

I'm genuinely going to try to be there at 17:05.


----------



## leanderman (May 19, 2014)

Onket said:


> I'm genuinely going to try to be there at 17:05.



Aiming for 5.30pm - if I can fob my children off on someone


----------



## Manter (May 19, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Aiming for 5.30pm - if I can fob my children off on someone


any old someone, passerby type someone?!


----------



## leanderman (May 19, 2014)

Manter said:


> any old someone, passerby type someone?!



Anyone - it's only three children!


----------



## Manter (May 19, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Anyone - it's only three children!


blimey, one is scary enough


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 19, 2014)

han said:


> *Are people actually going to be there about 5?*
> Ill be able to make it then for a couple of hrs but have to go to be elsewhere for 8....



Yes, i'm claiming my free pint from Onket


----------



## Gramsci (May 19, 2014)

Video by one of the Green candidates for Coldharbour Ward. Its worth a look.


----------



## nagapie (May 19, 2014)

Manter said:


> I won't be- I'll swap baby-duty with the Northerner when he gets home at c 7 and come down then.  And hope there is someone I know already there



I can't go until around 7.30, we can go down together?


----------



## teuchter (May 19, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> Video by one of the Green candidates for Coldharbour Ward. Its worth a look.




Those who've been talking about burning their ballot papers and so on - why not vote for this guy?


----------



## MrSki (May 19, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Those who've been talking about burning their ballot papers and so on - why not vote for this guy?


I used to know Rashid about 15 years back. Good bloke.


----------



## editor (May 19, 2014)

MrSki said:


> I used to know Rashid about 15 years back. Good bloke.


He is indeed!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 20, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> Video by one of the Green candidates for Coldharbour Ward. Its worth a look.




Loved the video, lovely bloke but i'm not voting in a democracy that demonises people like me.


----------



## Smick (May 20, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Loved the video, lovely bloke but i'm not voting in a democracy that demonises people like me.


 
Why not stand yourself? You are obviously intelligent and have strong opinions.

A bit late now, but do it in future. Even if not elected, you can use the number of votes you get as a basis to pressurise the rest of them.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 20, 2014)

Smick said:


> Why not stand yourself? You are obviously intelligent and have strong opinions.
> 
> A bit late now, but do it in future. Even if not elected, you can use the number of votes you get as a basis to pressurise the rest of them.



It's always good to start the day receiving a compliment or two, i'm a bit shy and i'm not sure i would want to expose myself to the tabloid media. Seriously though, it would still be taking part in system that is fundamentally flawed; i would become part of the problem.


----------



## Smick (May 20, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> It's always good to start the day receiving a compliment or two, i'm a bit shy and i'm not sure i would want to expose myself to the tabloid media. Seriously though, it would still be taking part in system that is fundamentally flawed; i would become part of the problem.


 Some times when you know what the flaw is, you can get stuck in and try to change it.

I often think I would do brilliantly in politics but the truth is that I am just too lazy.

And you know what they say, anyone who wants to be involved in politics is exactly the sort of person who you don't want to represent your interests.


----------



## Winot (May 20, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Seriously though, it would still be taking part in system that is fundamentally flawed; i would become part of the problem.



Sounds like a counsel of despair.


----------



## Chilavert (May 20, 2014)

Massive thanks to Rushy and leanderman for my very fetching badge that arrived this morning.

The glitter and sparkles are a lovely touch.


----------



## editor (May 20, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> It's always good to start the day receiving a compliment or two, i'm a bit shy and i'm not sure i would want to expose myself to the tabloid media.


I've been asked a few times by various people if I'd be interested in standing in a political capacity.

Given the way that some posters here have taken pleasure in dredging up what they believe to be damning details from my long distant past or quoted stuff written elsewhere on unrelated matters, I already know I have no interest in leaving myself open for even more of the same soul-sapping stuff.


----------



## editor (May 20, 2014)

You've had Boxercise at the 414. Now say hello to Revercise at the Dogstar on Weds eves:







http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/05/...ixton-with-a-launch-at-the-dogstar-this-week/


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 20, 2014)

Winot said:


> Sounds like a counsel of despair.



Quite the contrary, i wouldn't want to chain myself to the machine when i can throw the occasional spanner in the works just by the way i conduct myself in everyday life; still a skill i'm working on.


----------



## Rushy (May 20, 2014)

Chilavert said:


> Massive thanks to Rushy and leanderman for my very fetching badge that arrived this morning.
> 
> The glitter and sparkles are a lovely touch.



Glad you like it. Don't forget to get your deposit back from Onket at the end of the night.


----------



## Rushy (May 20, 2014)

editor said:


> You've had Boxercise at the 414. Now say hello to Revercise at the Dogstar on Weds eves:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is there any word on how much spectator only tickets will cost?


----------



## editor (May 20, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Is there any word on how much spectator only tickets will cost?


Sounds a bit pervy, tbh.


----------



## SarfLondoner (May 20, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Is there any word on how much spectator only tickets will cost?


 Why do you ask?


----------



## Rushy (May 20, 2014)

editor said:


> Sounds a bit pervy, tbh.


That video got you a bit hot under the collar, did it?


----------



## editor (May 20, 2014)

Rushy said:


> That video got you a bit hot under the collar, did it?


No, I don't get my kicks out of watching people exercise. That appears to be your thing.


----------



## Rushy (May 20, 2014)

editor said:


> No, I don't get my kicks out of watching people exercise. That appears to be your thing.


It's a fair cop. That's why I can't stand in a political capacity. Too many people intent on reminding the good hard-working voting public what a massive pervert I am.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 20, 2014)

Just been out and about on my bike, first time this year. It's great exercise. I'm just having a light lunch of parma ham and goats cheese with cherry tomato baguette. (i made it myself, not the baguette). I've just dipped under the 13st (80 kilo) mark for the first time in six months. Love making is the best form of exercise. Spring is the best season.


----------



## SarfLondoner (May 20, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Just been out and about on my bike, first time this year. It's great exercise. I'm just having a light lunch of parma ham and goats cheese with cherry tomato baguette. (i made it myself, not the baguette). I've just dipped under the 13st (80 kilo) mark for the first time in six months. Love making is the best form of exercise. Spring is the best season.


There are some nice smooth roads to cycle on in lambeth,A lot of freshly tarmacked streets are appearing and is a good thing if you cycle.


----------



## nagapie (May 20, 2014)

I can report that the Moroccan place on the corner of Brixton and Station Road does very nice falafals, especially if you ask for aubergine with it. I recall the 'no good place for falafals' discussion but these are homemade and tasty. I've been wanting to try their soups but the weather was too hot. 

On my way down to Brixton this morning the baby and I crossed the road specifically to shout at the anti-abortion protesters outside the clinic. There were two police officers there and I asked them if what they were doing, turns out they were about to move the protesters along as they'd had a complaint about the distressing nature of their posters. I gave them my name and address as a formal complaint as well.


----------



## Winot (May 20, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> parma ham and goats cheese with cherry tomato baguette



Call yourself a working class hero? What's wrong with cheddar and pickle?


----------



## Mation (May 20, 2014)

Tee-hee I forgot... Full marks to the guy I saw yesterday after work cycling through Brixton whilst juggling three tennis balls  Is he a regular fixture?


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 20, 2014)

Mation said:


> Tee-hee I forgot... Full marks to the guy I saw yesterday after work cycling through Brixton whilst juggling three tennis balls  Is he a regular fixture?



Often see people practising juggling (balls, bats, bottles etc) on the grass in Windrush sq, but never on bicycles, that sounds like impressive multitasking.


----------



## Mation (May 20, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> Often see people practising juggling (balls, bats, bottles etc) on the grass in Windrush sq, but never on bicycles, that sounds like impressive multitasking.


It really was. He looked very calm and very certain that he wasn't going to drop them. I do hope he was right!


----------



## teuchter (May 20, 2014)

Mation said:


> Tee-hee I forgot... Full marks to the guy I saw yesterday after work cycling through Brixton whilst juggling three tennis balls  Is he a regular fixture?


I have seen exactly this, on Milkwood road, a few months ago. Whether it was the same guy I do not know.

I made sure that as he passed I appeared unfazed, as any good Londoner should


----------



## Mation (May 20, 2014)

teuchter said:


> I have seen exactly this, on Milkwood road, a few months ago. Whether it was the same guy I do not know.
> 
> I made sure that as he passed I appeared unfazed, as any good Londoner should


Yep, neutral face here too  Although I did cackle after he'd passed.

But can there really be two?


----------



## editor (May 20, 2014)

Last night around 2.30am I saw a rather strange sight. There were three blokes wearing reflective jackets with torches stuck on their heads walking fairly briskly along Coldharbour Lane. They each had a long stick in their hands and seemed to be staring down at various points of the pavement and giving it a poke, with their head torches illuminating a little circle of the ground.  Occasionally one would get quite interested in a piece of pavement and give it extended pokes with the stick and then move on. 

At first I thought it was cops looking for drugs - or maybe gas leak people - but the speed in which they were moving suggested that that was unlikely. Any one got any ideas?


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 20, 2014)

Greebo said:


> If it's any consolation, VP's unlikely to make it this time either.  _*He's still far too deaf *_because of a breakdown in communication between doctor and hospital booking system.
> 
> OTOH there will be other times.



*PARDON?????*


----------



## T & P (May 20, 2014)

Sewage workers, or contractors marking out points to dig in (or avoid digging over) for impending road works.


----------



## trabuquera (May 20, 2014)

Urban adventure dowsers?

(more likely) Utility, or especially cable, workers planning out new routes of attack?

People from town planning dept of the council doing some sort of a study for roadworks?


----------



## Crispy (May 20, 2014)

editor said:


> At first I thought it was cops looking for drugs - or maybe gas leak people - but the speed in which they were moving suggested that that was unlikely. Any one got any ideas?


Almost certainly geophysics investigations of utility routes.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 20, 2014)

Winot said:


> Sounds like a counsel of despair.



Refusing to participate in a system that doesn't work for you isn't a counsel of despair, it's a rational decision, given that our "democracy" takes participation as acceptance of the _status quo_.  Perhaps if there were a few more mechanisms through which the electorate could enforce the mandate our elected representatives lay claim to, then more people wouldn't refuse to participate, but as it is, what are you *actually* voting for, except to endorse someone's membership of a club and (if you're *really* lucky) their occasional being-arsed to do something for the people who elected them?
We exist in a political world where the difference between our main parties is thinner than a fag paper, and where the minority parties can rarely muster enough clout (exceptions like Brighton aside) to make a difference to the major-party hegemony.


----------



## Crispy (May 20, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Almost certainly geophysics investigations of utility routes.


The googling of which led me to this excellent article: What do those squiggles on the pavement actually mean?


----------



## Winot (May 20, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> We exist in a political world where the difference between our main parties is thinner than a fag paper, and where the minority parties can rarely muster enough clout (exceptions like Brighton aside) to make a difference to the major-party hegemony.



The number of potential voters currently unregistered to vote has recently been estimated at 6 million. If all of those voted Green (to use your example), there would be quite a few Brightons.


----------



## Greebo (May 20, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> *PARDON?????*


deaf git


----------



## Manter (May 20, 2014)

nagapie said:


> I can report that the Moroccan place on the corner of Brixton and Station Road does very nice falafals, especially if you ask for aubergine with it. I recall the 'no good place for falafals' discussion but these are homemade and tasty. I've been wanting to try their soups but the weather was too hot.
> 
> On my way down to Brixton this morning the baby and I crossed the road specifically to shout at the anti-abortion protesters outside the clinic. There were two police officers there and I asked them if what they were doing, turns out they were about to move the protesters along as they'd had a complaint about the distressing nature of their posters. I gave them my name and address as a formal complaint as well.


I think I saw them setting up this morning. Poster still turned to the wall though at that stage. Strange and sad that people should expend so much time and energy judging others, and trying to make them miserable.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 20, 2014)

Winot said:


> The number of potential voters currently unregistered to vote has recently been estimated at 6 million. If all of those voted Green (to use your example), there would be quite a few Brightons.



I'm sure there would.
However, how do you convince those 6 million people spread around the UK to participate?  If they vote Green, the party will still have to operate under the same strictures as the main parties, but without the same party support systems in place.
What's needed is a fundamental re-thinking of democracy, so that we actually *have* democracy, rather than democracy-flavoured neoliberal rule.  Power should always be bottom up, not top-down, as our current system requires.


----------



## Winot (May 20, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> I'm sure there would.
> However, how do you convince those 6 million people spread around the UK to participate?  If they vote Green, the party will still have to operate under the same strictures as the main parties, but without the same party support systems in place.
> What's needed is a fundamental re-thinking of democracy, so that we actually *have* democracy, rather than democracy-flavoured neoliberal rule.  Power should always be bottom up, not top-down, as our current system requires.



I don't disagree, I just don't think that not voting achieves anything. 

What do you imagine is going to happen if turnout continues to fall? Do you think the political class is going to have a crisis of confidence and start paying attention to people's concerns? Bullshit - they will quite happily go on serving the needs of the few.


----------



## editor (May 20, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Almost certainly geophysics investigations of utility routes.


They seemed to be looking at fairly random bits of pavement though and occasionally against doors. Would that be right? And what was the point of the sticks?


----------



## Rushy (May 20, 2014)

editor said:


> Last night around 2.30am I saw a rather strange sight. There were three blokes wearing reflective jackets with torches stuck on their heads walking fairly briskly along Coldharbour Lane. They each had a long stick in their hands and seemed to be staring down at various points of the pavement and giving it a poke, with their head torches illuminating a little circle of the ground.  Occasionally one would get quite interested in a piece of pavement and give it extended pokes with the stick and then move on.
> 
> At first I thought it was cops looking for drugs - or maybe gas leak people - but the speed in which they were moving suggested that that was unlikely. Any one got any ideas?


Thames Water use detectors to listen for leaks at night when it is quieter. I saw them doing that outside my place at about 4am over winter - they dropped a spanner so I looked out to see what was going on. 
I then watched one of them take a leak in my neighbours garden.
There was a leak in the pavement, as it turned out.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 20, 2014)

editor said:


> Last night around 2.30am I saw a rather strange sight. There were three blokes wearing reflective jackets with torches stuck on their heads walking fairly briskly along Coldharbour Lane. They each had a long stick in their hands and seemed to be staring down at various points of the pavement and giving it a poke, with their head torches illuminating a little circle of the ground.  Occasionally one would get quite interested in a piece of pavement and give it extended pokes with the stick and then move on.
> 
> At first I thought it was cops looking for drugs - or maybe gas leak people - but the speed in which they were moving suggested that that was unlikely. Any one got any ideas?



I saw a guy doing this yesterday morning on Effra Road. He was cleaning out the small water stand pipe thingies


----------



## T & P (May 20, 2014)

I suspect that as so many people are aware of chemtrails nowadays, the Government has switched to poisoning our water supply instead.


----------



## leanderman (May 20, 2014)

ViolentPanda said:


> I'm sure there would.
> However, how do you convince those 6 million people spread around the UK to participate?  If they vote Green, the party will still have to operate under the same strictures as the main parties, but without the same party support systems in place.
> What's needed is a fundamental re-thinking of democracy, so that we actually *have* democracy, rather than democracy-flavoured neoliberal rule.  Power should always be bottom up, not top-down, as our current system requires.



I have said it before: election by lot. like a jury system.


----------



## Kevs (May 20, 2014)

editor said:


> Last night around 2.30am I saw a rather strange sight. There were three blokes wearing reflective jackets with torches stuck on their heads walking fairly briskly along Coldharbour Lane. They each had a long stick in their hands and seemed to be staring down at various points of the pavement and giving it a poke, with their head torches illuminating a little circle of the ground.  Occasionally one would get quite interested in a piece of pavement and give it extended pokes with the stick and then move on.
> 
> At first I thought it was cops looking for drugs - or maybe gas leak people - but the speed in which they were moving suggested that that was unlikely. Any one got any ideas?


Water. Checking for leaks. The equipment is probably a microphone. My brother does it; if he finds a leak he gets extra commission, so when it's late at night he walks the streets of Coventry looking for leaks. Looking like a weirdo.


----------



## CH1 (May 20, 2014)

leanderman said:


> I have said it before: election by lot. like a jury system.


I've found just the research paper for you:
Electing the Doge of Venice: analysis of a 13th Century protocol


----------



## Rushy (May 20, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Loved the video, lovely bloke but i'm not voting in a democracy that demonises people like me.



Why Vote?
The Public Philosopher R4
worth a listen


----------



## leanderman (May 20, 2014)

CH1 said:


> I've found just the research paper for you:
> Electing the Doge of Venice: analysis of a 13th Century protocol



Nice. I was thinking of ancient Athens and its lottery to fill public posts


----------



## CH1 (May 20, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Nice. I was thinking of ancient Athens and its lottery to fill public posts


Apparently in Venice the complex mix of elections rounds and casting lots was thought to make the process immune to nepotism and corruption.


----------



## editor (May 20, 2014)

Some jolly mass jog-along has just gone past my window.


----------



## teuchter (May 20, 2014)

I hope you were not spectating upon people exercising with any intent other than a journalistic one, editor.


----------



## editor (May 20, 2014)

teuchter said:


> I hope you were not spectating upon people exercising with any intent other than a journalistic one, editor.


I just took a picture of an unusual sight. We're not used to seeing massed joggers around here, you see.


----------



## boohoo (May 20, 2014)

I spotted some joggers around my way - the early signs of gentrification.


----------



## editor (May 20, 2014)

boohoo said:


> I spotted some joggers around my way - the early signs of gentrification.


It's right there on the A-Z of Gentrification.


----------



## teuchter (May 20, 2014)

Are joggers the new champagne drinkers? I think it's time we had a new bogeyman in any case.


----------



## boohoo (May 20, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Are joggers the new champagne drinkers? I think it's time we had a new bogeyman in any case.



No... I'm sure they are alright really - I tried jogging once but got really distracted by the nice architecture and wished I'd had my camera. Then I also thought that being out on my own at 6 in the morning on the quiet streets on London was a bad idea especially when blokes are shouting at my wobbling flesh. 

Really teuchter you need to be getting irritated by the proper stuff.


----------



## boohoo (May 20, 2014)

leanderman - aren't you one of those jogger types?


----------



## leanderman (May 20, 2014)

boohoo said:


> leanderman - aren't you one of those jogger types?



er ... yes, with dismal hill sprints in the park today.


----------



## editor (May 20, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Are joggers the new champagne drinkers? I think it's time we had a new bogeyman in any case.


It's just another indicator that if you're poor and/or in rented accommodation you may well find yourself soon being priced out of your own community. I don't find it much to joke about.


----------



## teuchter (May 20, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Really teuchter you need to be getting irritated by the proper stuff.



Don't worry, I am.

Went past the Heygate earlier. Demolition fully underway now. So sad.


----------



## editor (May 20, 2014)

I hope criminal charges are eventually brought against those responsible for what happened at the Heygate.


----------



## han (May 20, 2014)

I doubt watching it would be very erotic tbh.


----------



## han (May 20, 2014)

oops, I'm replying to the post about Ravercise, not the demolition of the Heygate.


----------



## han (May 20, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 20, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Why Vote?
> The Public Philosopher R4
> worth a listen



I heard it this morning, very good.


----------



## editor (May 20, 2014)

Here's one for you old school Goa glowstick types: 







Return to the Source 21st Anniversary Reunion Party spins into the Electric Brixton, 1st August 2014


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 20, 2014)

Winot said:


> Call yourself a working class hero? What's wrong with cheddar and pickle?



It's a fair cop. It's another reason i could not stand for election, you lot would come after me with relish.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 20, 2014)

I used to be a jogger, i'm thinking of taking it up again. I used to be a voter, i won't get fooled again.


----------



## Rushy (May 20, 2014)

han said:


> I doubt watching it would be very erotic tbh.


You need to be a delinquent like me. If I'd clocked those sweaty joggers bounding past my house I'd have done myself a mischief.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 20, 2014)

Rushy said:


> You need to be a delinquent like me. If I'd clocked those sweaty joggers bounding past my house *I'd have done myself a mischief.*



You're doing it wrong!


----------



## SarfLondoner (May 20, 2014)

Rushy said:


> You need to be a delinquent like me. If I'd clocked those sweaty joggers bounding past my house I'd have done myself a mischief.



Are you still looking out of that window?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 20, 2014)

Just a reminder, all Post Offices are closed on Bank Holiday Monday. If you expect a benefit payment that date the money will be in your account on Friday.
http://www.hmrc.gov.uk/childbenefit/payments-entitlements/payments/bank-holidays.htm#1


----------



## teuchter (May 20, 2014)

editor said:


> Here's one for you old school Goa glowstick types:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would like to caution any prospective all-nighter customers that just because the Electric brixton says it will run till 7am, doesn't mean it will. They might shut it down at 3am with no explanation. Yes I do bear a grudge.


----------



## Manter (May 20, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Just a reminder, all Post Offices are closed on Bank Holiday Monday. If you expect a benefit payment that date the money will be in your account on Friday.
> http://www.hmrc.gov.uk/childbenefit/payments-entitlements/payments/bank-holidays.htm#1


Am I still being mocked for not knowing about minor officialdom and bank holidays


----------



## leanderman (May 20, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Just a reminder, all Post Offices are closed on Bank Holiday Monday. If you expect a benefit payment that date the money will be in your account on Friday.
> http://www.hmrc.gov.uk/childbenefit/payments-entitlements/payments/bank-holidays.htm#1



Don't tell Manter


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 20, 2014)

Manter said:


> Am I still being mocked for not knowing about minor officialdom and bank holidays



Not by me, i had no idea until the other day there was another Bank Holiday on Monday.


----------



## editor (May 20, 2014)

teuchter said:


> I would like to caution any prospective all-nighter customers that just because the Electric brixton says it will run till 7am, doesn't mean it will. They might shut it down at 3am with no explanation. Yes I do bear a grudge.


Happy to put down a wager that this night will stay open past 3am!


----------



## Manter (May 20, 2014)

boohoo said:


> No... I'm sure they are alright really - I tried jogging once but got really distracted by the nice architecture and wished I'd had my camera. Then I also thought that being out on my own at 6 in the morning on the quiet streets on London was a bad idea especially when blokes are shouting at my wobbling flesh.



I try jogging at regular interval.  And am distracted every time by age and fat and unfitness.  And decide the way to deal with this is to spend the next three weeks doing no exercise and eating cake, then try again and expect a different outcome….  There's a definition of madness in there somewhere.


----------



## Manter (May 20, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Don't tell Manter


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 20, 2014)

I love the sound of a gauntlet being thrown down.


----------



## leanderman (May 20, 2014)

Manter said:


> I try jogging at regular interval.  And am distracted every time by age and fat and unfitness.  And decide the way to deal with this is to spend the next three weeks doing no exercise and eating cake, then try again and expect a different outcome….  There's a definition of madness in there somewhere.



You could try Parkrun. Times range from very fast to very slow.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 20, 2014)

Manter said:


> I try jogging at regular interval.  And am distracted every time by age and fat and unfitness.  And decide the way to deal with this is to spend the next three weeks doing no exercise and eating cake, then try again and expect a different outcome….  There's a definition of madness in there somewhere.



Walking fast is a good alternative, i have imaginary races with people ahead of me; must get past them before next street.


----------



## editor (May 20, 2014)

I think the speed of my walking is the thing that keeps my weight down. I walk very fast. But then I'm usually in a hurry as well.


----------



## Manter (May 20, 2014)

leanderman said:


> You could try Parkrun. Times range from very fast to very slow.


problem is (this is a very first world problem, I'm aware) is I used to be fit and fast.  I ran the New York marathon and qualified for a good for age entry in the London marathon …. I am a competitive control freak and running with other people and discovering I am now the fat slow one at the back makes me very angry with myself and frustrated.  If I can't win I don't want to play 

But yeah, you're right, I need to stop making excuses.


----------



## SpamMisery (May 20, 2014)

boohoo said:


> I spotted some joggers around my way - the early signs of gentrification.



Didn't realise keeping fit was the preserve of the rich. If only somebody had told Haile Gebrselassie


----------



## editor (May 20, 2014)

SpamMisery said:


> Didn't realise keeping fit was the preserve of the rich.


Except no one's actually made that claim though, have they?


----------



## SpamMisery (May 20, 2014)

I was equating 'gentrification' with 'rich' in a relative sense.


----------



## Manter (May 20, 2014)

SpamMisery said:


> Didn't realise keeping fit was the preserve of the rich. If only somebody had told Haile Gebrselassie


there was a programme on R4 the other day about epidemiology- social epidimiology and whether being middle class (with a longer life expectancy) is a causal or contributory factor of better health. http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b01mw15s
worth a listen


----------



## editor (May 20, 2014)

SpamMisery said:


> I was equating 'gentrification' with 'rich' in a relative sense.


Still doesn't make any sense.


----------



## SpamMisery (May 20, 2014)

Sounds interesting


----------



## boohoo (May 20, 2014)

SpamMisery said:


> Didn't realise keeping fit was the preserve of the rich. If only somebody had told Haile Gebrselassie


you trying to start a bunfight with me ?


----------



## Manter (May 20, 2014)

SpamMisery said:


> Sounds interesting


it was great.  e.g. epidemiologists, social epidemiologists and economists take the same data and draw different conclusions.  I've added three books to be reading pile* as a result of it

* the pile so huge it may kill me if it ever falls over


----------



## Peanut Monkey (May 20, 2014)

editor said:


> Some jolly mass jog-along has just gone past my window.
> 
> View attachment 54227


Pretty sure that'll be this lot https://www.goodgym.org/
They set off from Market Row around 7ish each Tuesday.


----------



## SpamMisery (May 20, 2014)

Bookmarked it for later. Cheers


----------



## editor (May 20, 2014)

Peanut Monkey said:


> Pretty sure that'll be this lot https://www.goodgym.org/
> They set off from Market Row around 7ish each Tuesday.


I like their ethos. It's a good idea.


----------



## SpamMisery (May 20, 2014)

Dilemma: first sign of gentrification or bloody community do gooders. Cripes!


----------



## editor (May 20, 2014)

SpamMisery said:


> Dilemma: first sign of gentrification or bloody community do gooders. Cripes!


It can be both, you know.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 20, 2014)

Manter said:


> there was a programme on R4 the other day about epidemiology- social epidimiology and *whether being middle class (with a longer life expectancy) is a causal or contributory factor of better health.* http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b01mw15s
> worth a listen



I'm having a listen to it now but off the cuff i would suspect better health has everything to do with economics.


----------



## Manter (May 20, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I'm having a listen to it now but off the cuff i would suspect better health has everything to do with economics.


keep listening!  there is an american who makes that point later….


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 20, 2014)

There were lots of A4 size Green Party posters plastered all over my estate today.

I haven't said that very well.


----------



## cuppa tee (May 20, 2014)

SpamMisery said:


> Didn't realise keeping fit was the preserve of the rich. If only somebody had told Haile Gebrselassie


keeping fit is one thing but wearing £100 asics trainers, oakleys and a heart monitor for a trundle round the block is something else entirely........


----------



## leanderman (May 20, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> keeping fit is one thing but wearing £100 asics trainers, oakleys and a heart monitor for a trundle round the block is something else entirely........



All the gear, no idea!


----------



## SarfLondoner (May 20, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> keeping fit is one thing but wearing £100 asics trainers, oakleys and a heart monitor for a trundle round the block is something else entirely........


It doe's seem fashion orientated and that clobber must cost a few quid.


----------



## leanderman (May 20, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> It doe's seem fashion orientated and that clobber must cost a few quid.



Trainers routinely cost £100 and you are warned to change them at short intervals.

Decent running watches about £200.


----------



## SarfLondoner (May 20, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Trainers routinely cost £100 and you are warned to change them at short intervals.
> 
> Decent running watches about £200.


Blimey that's steep for a watch!  Is it true that jogging on concrete isn't great for your lower limbs?


----------



## Smick (May 20, 2014)

Manter said:


> problem is (this is a very first world problem, I'm aware) is I used to be fit and fast.  I ran the New York marathon and qualified for a good for age entry in the London marathon …. I am a competitive control freak and running with other people and discovering I am now the fat slow one at the back makes me very angry with myself and frustrated.  If I can't win I don't want to play
> 
> But yeah, you're right, I need to stop making excuses.


 
I'm 37 and have always been overweight and can eat the worst foods imaginable with a smile on my face.

My midlife crisis has me running now and I absolutely love Parkrun. Possibly my favourite thing this Christmas was Parkrun.

I have found that most of the answers to my queries is more mileage. Pissed off with not being quickest? Run more. Wonder if I can do 10k? Get out there. What are these socks like? Run on them.

I own very little with a Nike logo but since I have started running, the 'Just do it ' slogan makes massive sense.


----------



## leanderman (May 21, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Blimey that's steep for a watch!  Is it true that jogging on concrete isn't great for your lower limbs?



Best run on a treadmill really, it's bouncy. And don't run too quickly down a hill!


----------



## leanderman (May 21, 2014)

Smick said:


> I absolutely love Parkrun. Possibly my favourite thing this Christmas was Parkrun.



Great stuff.

Took my daughters to the kids' Brockwell parkrun on Sunday - the four-year-old ran the full 2km!


----------



## Onket (May 21, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Lots of basketball courts on council estates, just had a great forty minutes on my own shoot hoops including one from just inside the half way line, thrown underarm; yes i'm that good. Fantastic exercise. Maybe other Urbanites would like to join in? A little one on one, a bit of two on two? My court is in central Brixton but i would be willing to travel a short bike distance. PM if interested.


Not played for decades but could be up for this.


----------



## Gramsci (May 21, 2014)

Manter said:


> there was a programme on R4 the other day about epidemiology- social epidimiology and whether being middle class (with a longer life expectancy) is a causal or contributory factor of better health. http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b01mw15s
> worth a listen



I think I might have listened to this when it first came out. 

Social epidemiology is also used in "The Spirit Level" - which is very good read about inequality. 

Was a book all politicians read at last election. Then forgot about. 

The study quoted shows its not purely about being middle class. 



> It's called social epidemiology. You've probably never heard of it, but the science has influenced governments of both the left and right. So what answers has it thrown up?
> 
> The most famous comes from the Whitehall II study of civil servants, led by Sir Michael Marmot, which found that people who are in high-pressure jobs, over which they have low control, are at greater risk of heart disease, because of the stress their lowly position causes.



When the study was done it was expected that those higher up in management would have worse health due to the responsibility they had. To there surprise they found that in this group of reasonably well paid people it was those slighter lower down in management chain who had worse health. Status has effect on health outcomes. 

In the Spirit Level they argue that the more a societies wealth is unequally distributed the more there are social problems. So its slightly different argument. 

This is not about the Welfare State. In Japan there is not the large disparity of income compared to some other countries like UK/ USA. But Japan is not a European style welfare state. 

Nor is it necessarily about how wealthy a society is. Its about how its distributed.


----------



## Smick (May 21, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Great stuff.
> 
> Took my daughters to the kids' Brockwell parkrun on Sunday - the four-year-old ran the full 2km!


 I'm still not up to your speed!

One guy I run Parkrun with did the junior with his 5 year old boy and said it was great. Again, he was impressed with his ability to do it non-stop.


----------



## Rushy (May 21, 2014)

I have always been a runner since my early teens - with ups and downs of motivation (downs at the moment, thanks to some very uncomfortable insoles and a miserable podiatrist in North Street) and changes in preferred distances. I have also noticed a huge increase in the number of other runners out there recently. Given the very low entry cost of running (there is a chap previously mentioned who does park run in normal shoes and trousers - a bit extreme!) and small amount of time needed thanks to being able to do it straight from your door, why does it seem to be the preserve of gentrifiers?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 21, 2014)

Right, new objective added. Participate in and complete one Parkrun sometime this year.


----------



## Rushy (May 21, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Right, new objective added. Participate in and complete one Parkrun sometime this year.


I have to admit to having avoided Parkrun of late for much the same reasons Manter mentioned. I get competitive and am just not up to it fitness wise at the moment!
I'll be back soon...


----------



## boohoo (May 21, 2014)

Rushy said:


> why does it seem to be the preserve of gentrifiers?



Perhaps it was originally seen as the preserve of the middle-classes and is hanging onto an old stereotype.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 21, 2014)

Rushy said:


> I have to admit to having avoided Parkrun of late for much the same reasons Manter mentioned. *I get competitive *and am just not up to it fitness wise at the moment!
> I'll be back soon...



I've noticed  

The whole point is to get fit/fitter isn't it? To have an increased capacity to cope with and enjoy life, to enjoy the activity for itself. Given my current level of fitness, i would be bringing up the rear but it's never a good idea to come first.


----------



## Rushy (May 21, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I've noticed
> 
> The whole point is to get fit/fitter isn't it? To have an increased capacity to cope with and enjoy life, to enjoy the activity for itself. Given my current level of fitness, i would be bringing up the rear but it's never a good idea to come first.


When I say I get competitive, it is more against myself really, since I could be 4 minutes (25%) behind the fastest runner and still be really pleased that I got a good time for me.


----------



## Rushy (May 21, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Perhaps it was originally seen as the preserve of the middle-classes and is hanging onto an old stereotype.


How so? Do you mean that the non-middle classes felt they were not entitled to go for a jog or that they felt that by doing so they might be becoming "one of them"?


----------



## Rushy (May 21, 2014)

Rushy said:


> When I say I get competitive, it is more against myself really, since I could be 4 minutes (25%) behind the fastest runner and still be really pleased that I got a good time for me.


Or, Dexter, I could just be pleased that I hit less balls out of the court than the other player


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 21, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Or, Dexter, I could just be pleased that I hit less balls out of the court than the other player



 But you were quite impressed by how far i hit them out of the court or maybe it was shock.
I think there may have been something wrong with leanderman 's balls.


----------



## boohoo (May 21, 2014)

Rushy said:


> How so? Do you mean that the non-middle classes felt they were not entitled to go for a jog or that they felt that by doing so they might be becoming "one of them"?



I don't know anything about the history of jogging. A lot of ideas tend to trickle down rather than up from the street. So although jogging is technically accessible to all, it might be perceived as something that a certain type of person does. It's a bit like those who spend money on a big mac meal when they could threw in an extra quid and get  a nicer burger and chips from Honest burger - its about perception not reality.


----------



## cuppa tee (May 21, 2014)

Rushy said:


> How so? Do you mean that the non-middle classes felt they were not entitled to go for a jog or that they felt that by doing so they might be becoming "one of them"?


probably because one would be not so inclined to go for a jog before or after a hard shift in a factory or coal mine


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 21, 2014)

boohoo said:


> I don't know anything about the history of jogging. A lot of ideas tend to trickle down rather than up from the street. So although jogging is technically accessible to all, it might be perceived as something that a certain type of person does. It's a bit like those who spend money on a big mac meal when they could threw in an extra quid and get  a nicer burger and chips from Honest burger - its about perception not reality.



I started jogging in my teens and everyone though i was crazy, my own family included. You would get looked at as if you were doing something wrong or you were running away from a crime scene.
It was the same thing with reading books. They couldn't understand it, it was a working class thing; it still is.

The person who "invented" jogging died of a heart attck while out jogging.
*Jim Fixx*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jim_Fixx#Death


----------



## ffsear (May 21, 2014)

Found out i'm not registered to vote.   I filled out the forms,  got the conformation letter,  entered the code on the website months ago.   No polling card come through.   Just checked experian and no one is registered at my address.  Useless lambeth council.

Is there anything I can do now or is it too late?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 21, 2014)

ffsear said:


> Found out i'm not registered to vote.   I filled out the forms,  got the conformation letter,  entered the code on the website months ago.   No polling card come through.   Just checked experian and no one is registered at my address.  Useless lambeth council.
> 
> Is there anything I can do now or is it too late?



You could ask someone you know who is refusing to vote to cast a vote on your behalf. That's a bit of a shit suggestion but it is all i can think of.


----------



## colacubes (May 21, 2014)

ffsear said:


> Found out i'm not registered to vote.   I filled out the forms,  got the conformation letter,  entered the code on the website months ago.   No polling card come through.   Just checked experian and no one is registered at my address.  Useless lambeth council.
> 
> Is there anything I can do now or is it too late?



Too late   The deadline was 6 May.


----------



## MrSki (May 21, 2014)

ffsear said:


> Found out i'm not registered to vote.   I filled out the forms,  got the conformation letter,  entered the code on the website months ago.   No polling card come through.   Just checked experian and no one is registered at my address.  Useless lambeth council.
> 
> Is there anything I can do now or is it too late?



Go to the town hall.


----------



## Rushy (May 21, 2014)

boohoo said:


> I don't know anything about the history of jogging. A lot of ideas tend to trickle down rather than up from the street. So although jogging is technically accessible to all, it might be perceived as something that a certain type of person does. It's a bit like those who spend money on a big mac meal when they could threw in an extra quid and get  a nicer burger and chips from Honest burger - its about perception not reality.


Well - except that they don't need to thrown in a few extra quid.

I'm not quite sure where jogging ends and running begins. But running has a perfectly working class history - although more so up north (funnily enough, where more mines and factories exist than in London cuppa tee). Particularly fell running which is very much seen as  a community sport.

Given that it is generally a good thing for the individual to exercise - and that you really can get out what you put in - what are the main barriers to breaking down perception?


----------



## Rushy (May 21, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> probably because one would be not so inclined to go for a jog before or after a hard shift in a factory or coal mine


Hands up all those working class Brixtonites who get their daily exercise from hard manual labour in a factory or down a mine every day .

As mentioned above, fell running is a popular community sport in the industrial north - but they are tougher up there .


----------



## Rushy (May 21, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I started jogging in my teens and everyone though i was crazy, my own family included. You would get looked at as if you were doing something wrong or you were running away from a crime scene.
> It was the same thing with reading books. They couldn't understand it, it was a working class thing; it still is.
> 
> The person who "invented" jogging died of a heart attck while out jogging.
> ...


Probably for the best best before he started getting mistaken for a certain British celeb.


----------



## editor (May 21, 2014)

"It's the perfect texture for running, very low impact ..."

Go to 1:07.


----------



## EastEnder (May 21, 2014)

boohoo said:


> I don't know anything about the history of jogging. A lot of ideas tend to trickle down rather than up from the street. So although jogging is technically accessible to all, it might be perceived as something that a certain type of person does. It's a bit like those who spend money on a big mac meal when they could threw in an extra quid and get  a nicer burger and chips from Honest burger - its about perception not reality.


Once again, boohoo uses her trailer park origins as an excuse for not exercising.


----------



## Smick (May 21, 2014)

Rushy said:


> I have to admit to having avoided Parkrun of late for much the same reasons Manter mentioned. I get competitive and am just not up to it fitness wise at the moment!
> I'll be back soon...


As Claire always tells us "It's not a race, it's a run".

You don't know how many are going to be there so you could be top 100 of 120 or else 175th out of 250 with the same time. The only thing you are competing against is your own pb. And the only way to beat that is to keep at it.


----------



## Rushy (May 21, 2014)

Smick said:


> As Claire always tells us "It's a race, not a run".
> 
> You don't know how many are going to be there so you could be top 100 of 120 or else 175th out of 250 with the same time. The only thing you are competing against is your own pb. And the only way to beat that is to keep at it.


Yes - but because there are so many runners there is almost always someone who is running at a similar ability to jostle with if you need spurring on!

Although I wouldn't want to put anyone off by calling the event a race - it's a friendly and laid back thing - there is as much or as little pressure as you want. Plenty of people just happy to get around having a chat.

Parkrun really is a brilliant concept (he says, having only managed to make it at 9am on a Saturday about 6 or 7 times in 2yrs!)


----------



## boohoo (May 21, 2014)

EastEnder said:


> Once again, boohoo uses her trailer park origins as an excuse for not exercising.



Trailer park!! Cheek!  I'm busy exercising the brain - that's my excuse!


----------



## thatguyhex (May 21, 2014)

CH1 said:


> I've found just the research paper for you:
> Electing the Doge of Venice: analysis of a 13th Century protocol


Very democracy.
Such votes.
Wow.


----------



## ash (May 21, 2014)

Was planning to go to Sams cafe on Acre Lane this weekend following the rave reviews here. Someone told me it was closed weekend. Does anyone know if this is true, strange if it is??


----------



## SarfLondoner (May 21, 2014)

ash said:


> Was planning to go to Sams cafe on Acre Lane this weekend following the rave reviews here. Someone told me it was closed weekend. Does anyone know if this is true, strange if it is??


Its certainly open on saturdays.


----------



## ash (May 21, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Its certainly open on saturdays.


Great Sat was the plan. Thanks


----------



## gabi (May 21, 2014)

Why is that jogging thing on this thread? Is it snowing in brixton?


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 21, 2014)

Winot said:


> I don't disagree, I just don't think that not voting achieves anything.
> 
> What do you imagine is going to happen if turnout continues to fall? Do you think the political class is going to have a crisis of confidence and start paying attention to people's concerns? Bullshit - they will quite happily go on serving the needs of the few.



Of course they will - that's both their intent *and* their purpose.

The "crisis of confidence" that I anticipate isn't of the political class, it's of the electorate, and a crisis of confidence *in* the political class.  I don't mean the current grumbling and minor disillusion, I mean a general demographically-defined turn away from electoral politics.  It already happens in some areas, but gets dismissed (in the usual "cart before the horse" style by our politicians) as an artifact of being part of "the underclass", given that it generally manifests in poor areas.  Even the number of over-50s (the single most reliable sector of the electorate, regardless of income) who vote is no longer as high or as stable as it was.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 21, 2014)

editor said:


> "It's the perfect texture for running, very low impact ..."
> 
> Go to 1:07.




There was a shed load of sexual energy going on there. 
I don't know how they do it on bikes; you know the breaking thing?


----------



## leanderman (May 21, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> probably because one would be not so inclined to go for a jog before or after a hard shift in a factory or coal mine



I run because it is free and allowed me to cancel gym membership. 

And it's much more efficient than swimming and gym in terms of calories burnt in total time expended. You just step out of your front door.


----------



## Rushy (May 21, 2014)

leanderman said:


> I run because it is free and allowed me to cancel gym membership.
> 
> And it's much more efficient than swimming and gym in terms of calories burnt in total time expended. You just step out of your front door.


Unless you live by a river or in a flood zone.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 21, 2014)

leanderman said:


> I have said it before: election by lot. like a jury system.



A good idea, but IMO would also need to be tied in with some changes to our "unwritten constitution" that would work to decentralise and de-(party)politicise politics at both local and central levels.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 21, 2014)

editor said:


> I hope criminal charges are eventually brought against those responsible for what happened at the Heygate.



So do I, but I'm not sanguine that it'll ever happen - there are too many interested parties with the power to drag out any investigation long beyond when the findings would be useful.


----------



## T & P (May 21, 2014)

gabi said:


> Why is that jogging thing on this thread?


 The dreaded G word rearing its ugly head again


----------



## editor (May 21, 2014)

ash said:


> Was planning to go to Sams cafe on Acre Lane this weekend following the rave reviews here. Someone told me it was closed weekend. Does anyone know if this is true, strange if it is??


No it's open on Saturdays. Make sure you're hungry though because their portions are very generous. I recommend the cheese omelette, chips and beans option, although we always share one plate between us (with some toast) as it's too much for us!


----------



## cuppa tee (May 21, 2014)

Rushy said:


> As mentioned above, fell running is a popular community sport in the industrial north - but they are tougher up there .


fell running has its roots in agriculture rather than industry, and the levels of fitness resulted from spending all day up in the fells herding sheep, Walking races might be a better example of sport popular among the industrial working classes up north. btw I used factories and coal mines as examples of physically strenuous work because I am from the north but I'm sure there were equally strenuous and long hours for low pay jobs in London, the docks spring to mind or the meat pie factory on acre lane , next you'll be saying that convicts on the treadmill were the precursors of those yuppies you see sweating out dude food and imported lager out at that big posh gym opposite the craft beer place on clapham manor street.


----------



## boohoo (May 21, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Given that it is generally a good thing for the individual to exercise - and that you really can get out what you put in - what are the main barriers to breaking down perception?



Perceptions don't change very easily.  I will not be taking up jogging because I'm shit at it. As much as everyone can bang on about how lovely exercise is, if your only experience of sports and exercise is school and that wasn't a good experience, how do you encourage people to get past that?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 21, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Perceptions don't change very easily.  I will not be taking up jogging because I'm shit at it. As much as everyone can bang on about how lovely exercise is, if your only experience of sports and exercise is school and that wasn't a good experience, how do you encourage people to get past that?



Create a new experience, the only way to do that is to put one foot in front of the other.


----------



## boohoo (May 21, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Create a new experience, the only way to do that is to put one foot in front of the other.



I have been lucky enough to find some exercise to do that I enjoy. And because the classes have no expectation about the participants getting things right, I don't feel under pressure.


----------



## leanderman (May 21, 2014)

boohoo said:


> I have been lucky enough to find some exercise to do that I enjoy. And because the classes have no expectation about the participants getting things right, I don't feel under pressure.



I hate every metre I run. Really loathe it.


----------



## boohoo (May 21, 2014)

leanderman said:


> I hate every metre I run. Really loathe it.


really?  When I have done regular exercise, it was dancing samba to live drums - was very energetic.


----------



## Manter (May 21, 2014)

leanderman said:


> I hate every metre I run. Really loathe it.


I used to love it, come home on a real high. 

I went for a run in BP this morning. Hmmm. I have some work to do.


----------



## leanderman (May 21, 2014)

boohoo said:


> really?  When I have done regular exercise, it was dancing samba to live drums - was very energetic.



Sounds much more fun.


----------



## Onket (May 21, 2014)

leanderman said:


> I hate every metre I run. Really loathe it.


This is also my experience, and it is why I've not run (as excercise) since about 1991.

Thanks for the namebadge, by the way. I'll be sure to get my deposit back off myself at the end of the night.


----------



## editor (May 21, 2014)

I tried jogging for a while but really didn't like it or see the attraction. I'd rather just walk briskly to somewhere I actually need to go, or get off the tube two stops earlier.


----------



## boohoo (May 21, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Sounds much more fun.



It is but tends to be mainly ladies dancing and guys drumming.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 21, 2014)

Is there anywhere in Brixton that sells Spandex for men?


----------



## Onket (May 21, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> Walking races might be a better example of sport popular among the industrial working classes up north.


My old man used to compete in this madness when he was a youth. Bizarre sport, that was.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 21, 2014)

leanderman said:


> I hate every metre I run. Really loathe it.



I'm surprised by that, perhaps if you had music on it would be more fun? Eye of the Tiger and all that jazz.


----------



## uk benzo (May 21, 2014)

Jogging is not just about burning calories, it also increases heart rate significantly which helps keep it healthy for longer. There are tonnes of other medical benefits to jogging / high intensity cardiovascular exercises that cannot be gained from brisk walking.

But brisk walking is better than no exercise at all.


----------



## boohoo (May 21, 2014)

uk benzo  Dancing samba was a good cardiovascular exercise.


----------



## Manter (May 21, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> fell running has its roots in agriculture rather than industry, and the levels of fitness resulted from spending all day up in the fells herding sheep, Walking races might be a better example of sport popular among the industrial working classes up north. btw I used factories and coal mines as examples of physically strenuous work because I am from the north but I'm sure there were equally strenuous and long hours for low pay jobs in London, the docks spring to mind or the meat pie factory on acre lane , next you'll be saying that convicts on the treadmill were the precursors of those yuppies you see sweating out dude food and imported lager out at that big posh gym opposite the craft beer place on clapham manor street.


I think in terms of the roots of commercialised (and monetised) exercise as a leisure activity, you are right. Once upon a time working class jobs were hard physical labour so who on earth would go for a run after that? Middle class jobs tended to be more sedentary, so they were more open to exercise as a leisure activity, that seems to have increased with the concept of healthy lifestyles in the 80s and 90s. Plus, in common with so much today, fitness has become a retail opportunity, and who has the spare cash to spend on branded performance enhancing kit? But I think it changes over time and that's all very broad strokes- in the early Georgian era, Victorian times and again in 40s it was fashionable and high status for women to be curvy or even plump to prove they had access to plenty of high quality food and didn't have to do hard physical work. Cf fashion for smooth, white skin. At other times skinniness or cut muscles have been fashionable (along with tans)- it's complex and ever changing IMO.... It's not remotely simple historically, socially or economically


----------



## Manter (May 21, 2014)

editor said:


> I tried jogging for a while but really didn't like it or see the attraction. I'd rather just walk briskly to somewhere I actually need to go, or get off the tube two stops earlier.


I do that too, but the evidence is that for optimum health you need a mixture of exercise types, including high intensity cardio, load bearing, toning etc. I know I feel better if I push it a bit, rather than just walking briskly between points. My mood is noticeably better after really strenuous exercise, preferably outside- the sort that makes your muscles shake afterwards, and leaves you stuff the next day. 

Which all sounds slightly suggestive


----------



## cuppa tee (May 21, 2014)

Onket said:


> My old man used to compete in this madness when he was a youth. Bizarre sport, that was.


my uncle bernard too....I used to enjoy watching the bank holiday races, some of the styles were hilarious to young 'uns......


----------



## Boudicca (May 21, 2014)

I'm now pondering the idea of silent disco in Brockwell Park as a 'less boring than jogging' concept.  I think this could work.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (May 21, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Well - except that they don't need to thrown in a few extra quid.
> 
> I'm not quite sure where jogging ends and running begins. But running has a perfectly working class history - although more so up north (funnily enough, where more mines and factories exist than in London cuppa tee). Particularly fell running which is very much seen as  a community sport.



Competitive running & running clubs (like 'amateur athletics' in general) also have a history of excluding working class athletes who failed to qualify for 'amateur' status:

[url]http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/general/athletics/john-tarrant-sad-shadow-of-the-ghost-runner-still-stalks-the-track-2305959.html[/URL]

[URL='http://[URL]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Tarrant_(athlete'][url]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Tarrant_(athlete)[/URL]

Not sure that has much relevance to the current 'do joggers = gentrification?' debate but it's a fascinating story all the same.[/URL]


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 21, 2014)

Manter said:


> I do that too, but the evidence is that for optimum health you need a mixture of exercise types, including high intensity cardio, load bearing, toning etc. I know I feel better if I push it a bit, rather than just walking briskly between points. My mood is noticeably better after really strenuous exercise, preferably outside- the sort that makes your muscles shake afterwards, and leaves you stuff the next day.
> 
> *Which all sounds slightly suggestive *



But it's true though isn't it? It's where this conversation started a few pages back, hot sweaty people in tight fitting clothing look attractive, one wants to mate with them. Biology innit?


----------



## Rushy (May 21, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Perceptions don't change very easily.  I will not be taking up jogging because I'm shit at it. As much as everyone can bang on about how lovely exercise is, if your only experience of sports and exercise is school and that wasn't a good experience, how do you encourage people to get past that?





boohoo said:


> I have been lucky enough to find some exercise to do that I enjoy. And because the classes have no expectation about the participants getting things right, I don't feel under pressure.



You seem to be of the impression that I am suggesting that you - or others - should run. I am not. Most people don't run. Most middle class people don't run. There are plenty of other forms of exercise to choose from. Or you can choose to be sentient as many people from across the classes do. I don't care care which you choose as long as you make your choice freely.

The comment was made that jogging is a sign of gentrification. And the question is - why? Particularly given that it is free, why is running not as popular amongst the less affluent. You seem to think that it is predominantly a matter of perception. And so the question is, why is the perception different across the classes? cuppa tee seems to think this is rooted in the physical working demands on lives of the dockworkers et al of previous generations (although the contrast with hard working farmers I did not entirely understand - both are hugely physically demanding). Maybe hard physical labour is the true origin of the perception - it is quite plausible. 

But London's working classes today are largely in non physical jobs and have been for a long time. Even those involved in previously physical work have a lot of the hard yakka done by machines- e.g. warehouse work, utilities diggers. If people are limited by their own perceptions of what is appropriate for the class they want to associate with would it not be good to challenge rather than perpetuate these beliefs? Is it critical to the identity of the working classes that they see running as unavialable to them? Who is benefiting from the belief that running - a pretty much free sport - is "exclusive" to the middle classes? 

No one is saying anyone _must _run. But I cannot see any logical reason - other than habit - why working classes should be proportionally less attracted to the idea of running in modern London.


----------



## Ms T (May 21, 2014)

Ms Ordinary said:


> Competitive running & running clubs (like 'amateur athletics' in general) also have a history of excluding working class athletes who failed to qualify for 'amateur' status:
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...st-runner-still-stalks-the-track-2305959.html
> http://[URL]http://www.independent....st-runner-still-stalks-the-track-2305959.html
> ...


Plenty of working class athletes though. Sebastian Coe. Linford Christie. Mo Farah.


----------



## EastEnder (May 21, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> But it's true though isn't it? It's where this conversation started a few pages back, *hot sweaty people in tight fitting clothing look attractive*, one wants to mate with them. Biology innit?


Gyms are infinitely better for ogling fit birds. You can have a nice sit down & pretend to do stretches whilst they jiggle pleasingly on the treadmills.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (May 21, 2014)

When is the 'mending stuff' thing that was in southwyck house before.
 It was posted on this thread I think but i'm on a crappy phone today and a few folk were asking me..


----------



## Rushy (May 21, 2014)

Ms Ordinary said:


> Competitive running & running clubs (like 'amateur athletics' in general) also have a history of excluding working class athletes who failed to qualify for 'amateur' status:
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...st-runner-still-stalks-the-track-2305959.html
> http://[URL]http://www.independent....st-runner-still-stalks-the-track-2305959.html
> ...


I don't know much about that to be honest. I haven't been involved with the AAA since school days. But the examples you've given go a long way back - I think it is fair to say that opportunities are quite different now for those who want / can become elite.


----------



## MrSki (May 21, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> my uncle bernard too....I used to enjoy watching the bank holiday races, some of the styles were hilarious to young 'uns......



That is a proper stroll. 104 miles!


----------



## boohoo (May 21, 2014)

Rushy said:


> You seem to be of the impression that I am suggesting that you - or others - should run. I am not. Most people don't run. Most middle class people don't run. There are plenty of other forms of exercise to choose from. Or you can choose to be sentient as many people from across the classes do. I don't care care which you choose as long as you make your choice freely.
> 
> The comment was made that jogging is a sign of gentrification. And the question is - why? Particularly given that it is free, why is running not as popular amongst the less affluent. You seem to think that it is predominantly a matter of perception. And so the question is, why is the perception different across the classes? cuppa tee seems to think this is rooted in the physical working demands on lives of the dockworkers et al of previous generations (although the contrast with hard working farmers I did not entirely understand - both are hugely physically demanding). Maybe hard physical labour is the true origin of the perception - it is quite plausible.
> 
> ...



I don't know the answers. And all because I saw joggers as a sign of gentrification - like going over to pat a dog and getting my leg chewed off. 

A possible scenario:

Boohoo: Excuse me, are you working class?
Person: I think I am
Boohoo: did you know that you shouldn't be limited by your perception that jogging is a middle class pastime?
Person: huh?
Boohoo: Running is available to you. TO EVERYONE!!
Person: you wot?
Boohoo: It's not "exclusive" to the middle classes! Run free, working class man! RUN FREE!!!!
Person: nutter...

(Sorry Rushy - I can't give anymore thought on this as I am allowing it to distract me from proper stuff  )


----------



## SpamMisery (May 21, 2014)

I seem to remember seeing studies (or was it an advert for a walking club?) that showed, broadly speaking, walking briskly for 5 miles was better for you than running the same distance but that they 'stretched' different things


----------



## editor (May 21, 2014)

Manter said:


> I do that too, but the evidence is that for optimum health you need a mixture of exercise types, including high intensity cardio, load bearing, toning etc. I know I feel better if I push it a bit, rather than just walking briskly between points. My mood is noticeably better after really strenuous exercise, preferably outside- the sort that makes your muscles shake afterwards, and leaves you stuff the next day.
> 
> Which all sounds slightly suggestive


I walk so fast some people have to jog to keep up, and after a long, fast walk I am indeed a bit knackered. I walked around 95 miles during my 7 days in New York, so I reckon I notched up a decent amount of exercise there.


----------



## editor (May 21, 2014)

Boudicca said:


> I'm now pondering the idea of silent disco in Brockwell Park as a 'less boring than jogging' concept.  I think this could work.


Nothing is more boring that silent fucking disco.


----------



## Onket (May 21, 2014)

The person is right, boohoo, you are a nutter.


----------



## EastEnder (May 21, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Boohoo: Excuse me, are you working class?
> Person: I think I am
> Boohoo: did you know that you shouldn't be limited by your perception that jogging is a middle class pastime?
> Person: huh?
> ...


I can attest to this being an accurate transcript of boohoo's normal interactions with strangers.


----------



## boohoo (May 21, 2014)

EastEnder said:


> I can attest to this being an accurate transcript of boohoo's normal interactions with strangers.


You forgot the bit where I mention murals!


----------



## technical (May 21, 2014)

Ms T said:


> Plenty of working class athletes though. *Sebastian Coe*. Linford Christie. Mo Farah.



Sebastian Coe? Working class? You are joking right?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 21, 2014)

Ms T said:


> Plenty of working class athletes though. Sebastian Coe. Linford Christie. Mo Farah.



I wouldn't call Seb Coe working class, not even back in the day. Steve Ovett yes, but Coe no.


----------



## Rushy (May 21, 2014)

boohoo said:


> I don't know the answers. And all because I saw joggers as a sign of gentrification - like going over to pat a dog and getting my leg chewed off.
> 
> Boohoo: Excuse me, are you working class?
> Person: I think I am
> ...



That would indeed be an odd conversation. I think "Person" would be best left in the darkness of their mis-perception. Just for my reassurance, you are not involved in any community sports engagement projects, are you?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 21, 2014)




----------



## Ms T (May 21, 2014)

technical said:


> Sebastian Coe? Working class? You are joking right?


According to the Guardian, his father was a working class engineer. He grew up near where I did in Sheffield. He wasn't a toff.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 21, 2014)

Oi Sebastian come in for your dinner.


----------



## uk benzo (May 21, 2014)

I am originally from a country where one of the only viable sports / keep fit regimens is jogging-running, as everything else uses equipment that it is price prohibitive or blown up by ruling colonial army. So hearing that jogging is now apparently a posh activity brings a huge smile to my face. If only my friends and family back home could hear this.


----------



## editor (May 21, 2014)

uk benzo said:


> I am originally from a country where one of the only viable sports / keep fit regimens is jogging-running, as everything else uses equipment that it is price prohibitive or blown up by ruling colonial army. So hearing that jogging is now apparently a posh activity brings a huge smile to my face. If only my friends and family back home could hear this.


It's not a 'posh activity' per se, but some of the people you'll see out jogging in some areas have spent rather a lot of money on their gear.


----------



## uk benzo (May 21, 2014)

editor said:


> It's not a 'posh activity', but some of the people you'll see out jogging in some areas have spent rather a lot of money on their gear.



But it shouldn't matter to you or me what other people wear when they go jogging. If they want to spend silly money on useless equipment, so be it.

And to be fair, I've seen kids out in the street wear bloody expensive trainers that I know that I couldn't afford. I personally think that society as a whole has been programmed to spend spend spend- irrespective of socioeconomic background.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 21, 2014)

Back in the day, you would get slaughtered for wearing Dunlop or Gola but not now. The posh will take the retro bags but not the trainers, oh no, not the trainers. Any pair of trainers is expensive nowadays. I just bought a pair of snazzy bright green Adidas Duramo 6 because i needed them for my active lifestyle and they were reduced in price to £35. Brixton is bad for footwear had to go to Croydon.


----------



## editor (May 21, 2014)

uk benzo said:


> But it shouldn't matter to you or me what other people wear when they go jogging. If they want to spend silly money on useless equipment, so be it.


Where did I say that I cared what they wear? Couldn't give two hoots, myself.


----------



## cuppa tee (May 21, 2014)

Rushy said:


> cuppa tee seems to think this is rooted in the physical working demands on lives of the dockworkers et al of previous generations (although the contrast with hard working farmers I did not entirely understand - both are hugely physically demanding).


Rushy allow me to clarify, my point about fell running was in reply to your assertation that


> fell running is a popular community sport in the industrial north


 whereas in actual fact it is practised in the Dales and the Lake District which are not exactly the industrial heartland the community aspect came from the popularity of physical contests at agriculural shows.... of course both agricultural and industrial activities are physically tiring so people who had the choice would probably not choose to go for a little jog after work, in fact i think to compare tanking up an almost vertical rocky hillside with trotting round the local park plugged into a n ipod with a sunshade on and a isotonic drink in hand is plain ludicrous.......


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 21, 2014)

all this talk of running / jogging is making me feel tired. Some of us were never built for jogging and would never run (except really briefly for a bus. maybe.)

just going for a lie down...


----------



## editor (May 21, 2014)

Effra Road is closed after what looks like a collision between a motorcycle and a car. The fire brigade are cutting out a driver now.


----------



## choochi (May 21, 2014)

Champagne and Fromage has Gil Scott Heron's 'the revolution will not be televised' blasting out of its speakers. Wrong on so many levels.


----------



## editor (May 21, 2014)

They're still cutting someone out of the car which looks like it hit the wall at the Euro Centre


----------



## leanderman (May 21, 2014)

editor said:


> They're still cutting someone out of the car which looks like it hit the wall at the Euro Centre



Car in collision with a stolen motorcyle, whose rider ran off and was caught


----------



## trabuquera (May 21, 2014)

choochi said:


> Champagne and Fromage has Gil Scott Heron's 'the revolution will not be televised' blasting out of its speakers. Wrong on so many levels.



I take your point. BUT ... the number of (very heavily) televised revolutions which have in fact taken place since 2007 tell us that Scott Heron wasn't right about everything, even though his heart (and revolutionary spirit) were in the right place.


----------



## Greebo (May 21, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> <snip>any pair of trainers is expensive nowadays. I just bought a pair of snazzy bright green Adidas Duramo 6 because i needed them for my active lifestyle and they were reduced in price to £35. Brixton is bad for footwear had to go to Croydon.


Two words:  Silver Shadow


----------



## cuppa tee (May 21, 2014)

Greebo said:


> Two words:  Silver Shadow


----------



## Greebo (May 21, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


>



PM imminent.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 21, 2014)

Greebo said:


> Two words:  Silver Shadow



I prefer more colour, i need it snazzy.


----------



## editor (May 21, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Car in collision with a stolen motorcyle, whose rider ran off and was caught


Really? It looked a nasty crash for the driver. Where was it reported?


----------



## Greebo (May 21, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I prefer more colour, i need it snazzy.


One pair of trainers, one sachet of kool aid powder (a bastard for staining), done.


----------



## Greebo (May 21, 2014)

editor said:


> Really? It looked a nasty crash for the driver. Where was it reported?


It happened on Effra road, just before the Hootahob junction with Tulse Hill and Water Lane.  The bus I was on took a short detour to get past it.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 21, 2014)

editor said:


> Really? It looked a nasty crash for the driver. Where was it reported?



http://www.london24.com/news/crash_closes_effra_road_in_brixton_1_3610498


----------



## leanderman (May 21, 2014)

editor said:


> Really? It looked a nasty crash for the driver. Where was it reported?



Copper told me.

And someone tweeted me that police were chasing three suspect motorcycles


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 21, 2014)

Completely missed this; May 7, 2014 
 
(Picture: Twitter/@BrixtonBonbon)

http://www.london24.com/news/transport/lorry_stuck_under_brixton_bridge_blocks_traffic_1_3589929


----------



## twistedAM (May 21, 2014)

trabuquera said:


> I take your point. BUT ... the number of (very heavily) televised revolutions which have in fact taken place since 2007 tell us that Scott Heron wasn't right about everything, even though his heart (and revolutionary spirit) were in the right place.



He was right. Those were US-aided rebellions against dictators.


----------



## han (May 21, 2014)

Ms T said:


> According to the Guardian, his father was a working class engineer. He grew up near where I did in Sheffield. He wasn't a toff.



Eh? He grew up in Stratford upon Avon and went to my primary school (a state school, btw). He's certainly not working class. 
http://www.stratford-herald.com/4377-bridgetown-school-old-boy-goes-global.html


----------



## shifting gears (May 21, 2014)

choochi said:


> Champagne and Fromage has Gil Scott Heron's 'the revolution will not be televised' blasting out of its speakers. Wrong on so many levels.



Ugh. He'd be turning in his fucking grave


----------



## Rushy (May 21, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> Rushy allow me to clarify, my point about fell running was in reply to your assertation that
> whereas in actual fact it is practised in the Dales and the Lake District which are not exactly the industrial heartland the community aspect came from the popularity of physical contests at agriculural shows.... of course both agricultural and industrial activities are physically tiring so people who had the choice would probably not choose to go for a little jog after work, in fact i think to compare tanking up an almost vertical rocky hillside with trotting round the local park plugged into a n ipod with a sunshade on and a isotonic drink in hand is plain ludicrous.......


Gladly it appears that we have found common ground and agree that running is a sport enjoyed by the working classes (in at least parts of the north). Phew.

I think maybe your description of London runners has come from a chance encounter with leanderman in Brockwell Park. Either that or you have a naughty naughty habit of forcing everything into polar stereotypes.


----------



## leanderman (May 21, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Gladly it appears that we have found common ground and agree that running is a sport enjoyed by the working classes (in at least parts of the north). Phew.
> 
> I think maybe your description of London runners has come from a chance encounter with leanderman in Brockwell Park. Either that or you have a naughty naughty habit of forcing everything into polar stereotypes.



Oh dear - am I such a stereotype?


----------



## Rushy (May 21, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Oh dear - am I such a stereotype?


Which bit of park jogging, sunshade wearing, ipod listening, isotonic drink sipping type do you object to?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 21, 2014)

Taken in 2007, what a difference.


----------



## Rushy (May 21, 2014)

Roof Dog beer launch at The Windmill. Great idea!

http://www.brixtonblog.com/roof-dog-beer-launch-the-windmill-brixton/22640


----------



## editor (May 21, 2014)

'Tis a splendid sunset tonight.


----------



## happyshopper (May 21, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> View attachment 54298Taken in 2007, what a difference.



 I miss Kennedy's steak pies. Followed by one of their apricot pies.


----------



## buscador (May 21, 2014)

happyshopper said:


> I miss Kennedy's steak pies. Followed by one of their apricot pies.



I liked their sausages. But they hardly ever had any actual food in that shop. Perhaps that was why the staff were so miserable.


----------



## Greebo (May 21, 2014)

buscador said:


> I liked their sausages. But they hardly ever had any actual food in that shop. Perhaps that was why the staff were so miserable.


They did, you just had to get there before people raided the shop during their lunch break.  BTW the staff were cheerful enough when I was in there.


----------



## peterkro (May 21, 2014)

happyshopper said:


> I miss Kennedy's steak pies. Followed by one of their apricot pies.


I'm a vege but loved Kennedy's Apricot pies (I never looked too closely at what the ingredients of the pastry was).
They used to be all over SW London,in fact if I remember rightly The Lounge on Atlantic road was a Kennedys,it was Brixton Wholefoods for sometime as well.


----------



## buscador (May 21, 2014)

Greebo said:


> They did, you just had to get there before people raided the shop during their lunch break.  BTW the staff were cheerful enough when I was in there.



That explains it then. I can't imagine it was much fun for them standing around all afternoon in a virtually empty shop. I rather got the impression that the company was really only interested in their wholesale business. The Camberwell branch didn't last a year after Herne Hill closed IIRC.


----------



## cuppa tee (May 21, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Gladly it appears that we have found common ground and agree that running is a sport enjoyed by the working classes (in at least parts of the north).



we were speaking of the industrial working classes as well you know, if you ever need a new username then can I suggest Chubby Checker if its not already taken



> I think maybe your description of London runners has come from a chance encounter with leanderman in Brockwell Park. Either that or you have a naughty naughty habit of forcing everything into polar stereotypes.



my encounters with the jogging fraternity tend to be north of the town centre and we do get incursions from kennington and the more salubrious bits of stockwell which may explain my POV, fwiw it's worth a good friend of mine took up running a few years back after getting an entry to the London marathon, his times have been good enough to get repeat invites, he is a former welder in a railway carriage works and last year ran as escort to the millwall mascot, one thing that deffo boils his piss to refer to his training as "jogging" there is definite distinction between his Alf Tupper styling and the fashion victims one clocks around the embankment battersea park and increasingly in this manor....


----------



## leanderman (May 21, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> deffo boils his piss to refer to his training as "jogging" there is definite distinction between his Alf Tupper styling and the fashion victims one clocks around the embankment battersea park and increasingly in this manor....



I was rocking the Alf Tupper look today in a Man Utd top and Arsenal shorts covered in Reggae Reggae sauce.


----------



## leanderman (May 21, 2014)

happyshopper said:


> I miss Kennedy's steak pies. Followed by one of their apricot pies.



Apparently, the pies at Jones the butcher close by on Dulwich rd are very good


----------



## Manter (May 21, 2014)

Anyone know what the fireworks are towards elephant?


----------



## editor (May 21, 2014)

Manter said:


> Anyone know what the fireworks are towards elephant?


That's a lot of money going up in smoke right now. My guess is Somerset house, but I've no idea.


----------



## peterkro (May 21, 2014)

I know it's not Brixton but does anyone know what the massive fireworks display on the Thames by Waterloo bridge was in aid of.I thought the revolution had arrived for a mo.

The only info I can find is a notice to mariners to say the river is closed from Waterloo to Blackfriars.

Appears to be connected to the opening of Miss Saigon,whatever that is,play musical some such.


----------



## Ms T (May 21, 2014)

han said:


> Eh? He grew up in Stratford upon Avon and went to my primary school (a state school, btw). He's certainly not working class.
> http://www.stratford-herald.com/4377-bridgetown-school-old-boy-goes-global.html


He went to secondary school in Sheffield.


----------



## ffsear (May 21, 2014)

i was wondering what that was,   went one for about 20 mins


----------



## ffsear (May 21, 2014)

Premier of Miss Saigon apparently


----------



## shakespearegirl (May 21, 2014)

Miss Saigon Afterparty



I'm at work in Soho and thought it was a mahoosive thunderstorm


----------



## Manter (May 21, 2014)

peterkro said:


> I know it's not Brixton but does anyone know what the massive fireworks display on the Thames by Waterloo bridge was in aid of.I thought the revolution had arrived for a mo.
> 
> The only info I can find is a notice to mariners to say the river is closed from Waterloo to Blackfriars.
> 
> Appears to be connected to the opening of Miss Saigon,whatever that is,play musical some such.


http://www.pla.co.uk/assets/m30of2014-kingsreachriverclosure-fireworkdisplay21may2014.pdf

This is all I can find too.

E2a

Chilavert, shakespearegirl thx for clearing up the mystery!


----------



## Onket (May 21, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> we were speaking of the industrial working classes as well you know, if you ever need a new username then can I suggest Chubby Checker if its not already taken
> 
> 
> 
> my encounters with the jogging fraternity tend to be north of the town centre and we do get incursions from kennington and the more salubrious bits of stockwell which may explain my POV, fwiw it's worth a good friend of mine took up running a few years back after getting an entry to the London marathon, his times have been good enough to get repeat invites, he is a former welder in a railway carriage works and last year ran as escort to the millwall mascot, one thing that deffo boils his piss to refer to his training as "jogging" there is definite distinction between his Alf Tupper styling and the fashion victims one clocks around the embankment battersea park and increasingly in this manor....


chubby Checkpoint is about as close as you'll get.

Rushy, it's there for the taking.


----------



## Rushy (May 21, 2014)

Onket said:


> chubby Checkpoint is about as close as you'll get.
> 
> Rushy, it's there for the taking.


Are you calling me fat?


----------



## Onket (May 21, 2014)

I think you owe me a pint for that outrageous suggestion.


----------



## Rushy (May 21, 2014)

Onket said:


> I think you owe me a pint for that outrageous suggestion.


I thought you couldn't make it tomorrow? I have arranged to go to the pictures instead.


----------



## Onket (May 21, 2014)

'The Pictures' ey?


----------



## Rushy (May 21, 2014)

Onket said:


> 'The Pictures' ey?



(((I got a spectator ticket to Ravercise)))


----------



## Onket (May 21, 2014)

Shhhh!


----------



## Rushy (May 21, 2014)

Well... not a ticket exactly. But almost as good.


----------



## thatguyhex (May 22, 2014)

choochi said:


> Champagne and Fromage has Gil Scott Heron's 'the revolution will not be televised' blasting out of its speakers. Wrong on so many levels.


Of course, because when Heron wrote the song he had in mind how The Revolution will ban you from being able to go out and eat French food while buying fizzy wine by the glass.


----------



## shifting gears (May 22, 2014)

thatguyhex said:


> Of course, because when Heron wrote the song he had in mind how The Revolution will ban you from being able to go out and eat French food while buying fizzy wine by the glass.



Gil Scott-Heron made a career from highly politicised music (and spoken word) dealing with issues such as racism, class oppression, civil rights, opposition to foreign policy etc

I think it's fair to say he wouldn't have approved of an upmarket bar for stuck up wankers plonked into one of the the most culturally mixed and poorest parts of an area like Brixton

So... Uh... Shut up


----------



## teuchter (May 22, 2014)

"stuck up wankers"


----------



## shifting gears (May 22, 2014)

teuchter said:


> "stuck up wankers"



Yeah. Pretty much like you.


----------



## editor (May 22, 2014)

thatguyhex said:


> Of course, because when Heron wrote the song he had in mind how The Revolution will ban you from being able to go out and eat French food while buying fizzy wine by the glass.


 I mean, seriously


----------



## shifting gears (May 22, 2014)

editor said:


> I mean, seriously



Worth reading again innit... And now preserved in print. Doh!


----------



## thatguyhex (May 22, 2014)

editor said:


> I mean, seriously


That reminds me, I need to go to Morleys and spray-paint "There will be no pictures of pigs shooting down brothers in the instant replay" all over the department where you can buy complete sets of Le Creuset cast-iron cookware in any one of a dozen different colours. Those stuck up wankers have been ruining Brixton for a hundred years.


----------



## editor (May 22, 2014)

thatguyhex said:


> That reminds me, I need to go to Morleys and spray-paint "There will be no pictures of pigs shooting down brothers in the instant replay" all over the department where you can buy complete sets of Le Creuset cast-iron cookware in any one of a dozen different colours. Those stuck up wankers have been ruining Brixton for a hundred years.


You're positively unhinged tonight! 

But do go on!


----------



## editor (May 22, 2014)

That rain has finally arrived then!


----------



## thatguyhex (May 22, 2014)

editor said:


> You're positively unhinged tonight!


Good to see you sticking to the high standards you expect from others here.


----------



## gabi (May 22, 2014)

shifting gears said:


> I think it's fair to say he wouldn't have approved of an upmarket bar for stuck up wankers plonked into one of the the most culturally mixed and poorest parts of an area like Brixton
> 
> So... Uh... Shut up



I saw him perform in front of a crowd of largely young white folk at the Jazz Cafe in Camden a few years ago. They also serve champagne. Terrifying I know. He seemed quite happy to be there.


----------



## Onket (May 22, 2014)

shifting gears said:


> Yeah. Pretty much like you.


"I know you are but what am I?"


----------



## cuppa tee (May 22, 2014)

gabi said:


> I saw him perform in front of a crowd of largely young white folk at the Jazz Cafe in Camden a few years ago. They also serve champagne. Terrifying I know. He seemed quite happy to be there.


he was probably in  "the bottle" would " a dollar nine get a bottle of wine" in the jazz cafe or C+F ?


----------



## shifting gears (May 22, 2014)

gabi said:


> I saw him perform in front of a crowd of largely young white folk at the Jazz Cafe in Camden a few years ago. They also serve champagne. Terrifying I know. He seemed quite happy to be there.



Saw Pharaoh Sanders there myself. dude can still seriously blow.

The best part of the evening was undoubtedly the ripe Camembert and delectable champagne on offer, though.


----------



## Onket (May 22, 2014)

Anyone fancy drawing up a draft agenda for this evening's fringe meeting?


----------



## Chilavert (May 22, 2014)

choochi said:


> Champagne and Fromage has Gil Scott Heron's 'the revolution will not be televised' blasting out of its speakers. Wrong on so many levels.


But was it ironic?


----------



## blameless77 (May 22, 2014)

Rollerskating! Much cooler than jogging, less strain on your joints and eight times as efficient at burning calories than cycling!  (But no blades please)


----------



## Greebo (May 22, 2014)

blameless77 said:


> Rollerskating! <snip>  (But no blades please)


Why no blades?  Old school (quad) rollerskates are a lot heavier.  Not to mention more difficult to find for outdoor use.


----------



## blameless77 (May 22, 2014)

Greebo said:


> Why no blades?  Old school (quad) rollerskates are a lot heavier.  Not to mention more difficult to find for outdoor use.


Because they're naff and put way more strain on your ankles. Plus, the heaviness of quads is good for your quads!


----------



## Greebo (May 22, 2014)

blameless77 said:


> Because they're naff and put way more strain on your ankles. Plus, the heaviness of quads is good for your quads!


Whatever.  When I get back into it, I'll be using blades or I'll never get back uphill.


----------



## Rushy (May 22, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> he was probably in  "the bottle" would " a dollar nine get a bottle of wine" in the jazz cafe or C+F ?



The Bottle is the perfect choice for C+F.


----------



## editor (May 22, 2014)

gabi said:


> I saw him perform in front of a crowd of largely young white folk at the Jazz Cafe in Camden a few years ago. They also serve champagne. Terrifying I know. He seemed quite happy to be there.


What seems more terrifying to me is the fact that you appear to be singularly unable to comprehend the political and cultural significance of the song. Oh well. If you think it's nothing more than a spiffing soundtrack for an upmarket champagne bar in a desperately poor and deprived area, well, that's fine by me too. It's only a song, eh?


----------



## editor (May 22, 2014)

Rushy said:


> The Bottle is the perfect choice for C+F.


Yes, I can see how the lyrics would chime _perfectly_ with the lifestyles of its clientèle. 



> See that black boy over there runnin' scared
> His old man in a bottle
> He done quit his 9 to 5
> He drink full time and now he's livin' in a bottle
> ...


----------



## Rushy (May 22, 2014)

editor said:


> Yes, I can see how the lyrics would chime _perfectly_ with the lifestyles of its clientèle.



Indeed - my observation was clearly about the lyrics and not about the unlikely coincidence that the song referenced was released on the Champagne Records label .	.


----------



## gabi (May 22, 2014)

editor said:


> What seems more terrifying to me is the fact that you appear to be singularly unable to comprehend the political and cultural significance of the song. Oh well. If you think it's nothing more than a spiffing soundtrack for an upmarket champagne bar in a desperately poor and deprived area, well, that's fine by me too. It's only a song, eh?



You *really* need to get that passport updated if you think brixton is a desperately poor and deprived area editor. Fucking hell. Unreal.


----------



## Badgers (May 22, 2014)




----------



## editor (May 22, 2014)

gabi said:


> You *really* need to get that passport updated if you think brixton is a desperately poor and deprived area editor. Fucking hell. Unreal.


I think you need to look up a few facts about the area before speaking another word on the matter.

You could start by taking a long good hard look at this (dated 01/2012):


It's also the 12th most deprived London ward on income scale. There are a total of 624 electoral wards in London.

https://www.london.gov.uk/sites/default/files/Update 01-2012 01-2012 Ward Level Summary Measures of ID 2010.pdf


----------



## editor (May 22, 2014)

Another Brixton publication (The Brixton Mag) is coming soon, offering the chance for people to join them for unpaid work:

https://twitter.com/the_brixton_mag


----------



## thatguyhex (May 22, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Indeed - my observation was clearly about the lyrics and not about the unlikely coincidence that the song referenced was released on the Champagne Records label .	.


, I mean seriously


----------



## cuppa tee (May 22, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Indeed - my observation was clearly about the lyrics and not about the unlikely coincidence that the song referenced was released on the Champagne Records label .	.



the lyrics would probably be drowned out by the braying 
I think the first line of the second verse of "Lady Day and John Coltrane"  would describe the clientele of C+F quite well


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 22, 2014)




----------



## editor (May 22, 2014)

In more Brixton news: Brixton Pound & Brixton Village to host a Big Lunch and ‘Brixton Village Fete’ for charity on Sunday 1st June


----------



## leanderman (May 22, 2014)

Usual unpleasantness aside, drinks tonight at Effra Social. 
Front room booked from 7pm, early birds will have to use the main room first as the front room has an afternoon wake.


----------



## teuchter (May 22, 2014)

editor said:


> I think you need to look up a few facts about the area before speaking another word on the matter.
> 
> You could start by taking a long good hard look at this (dated 01/2012):
> 
> ...


Not sure you need a passport to visit any of those places.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 22, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Usual unpleasantness aside, drinks tonight at Effra Social.
> Front room booked from 7pm, early birds will have to use the main room first as the front room has an afternoon wake.



I'm likely to be the first one there and i'm walking into a funeral party. Ok, let's just see how it goes. I'm going to try and get the correct room.


----------



## editor (May 22, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Not sure you need a passport to visit any of those places.


Better ask gabi on that one. I think he thinks we've turned into the Villaaaage Republic, where drinks are free, and as for fun and sunshine - well,  there's enough for everyone.

It has to be said that in this new paradise all that's missing is the sea - but don't worry, you can suntan!


----------



## Dan U (May 22, 2014)

Onket told me earlier the first person to reply to this post would receive a beer from him at 7.01pm tonight.


----------



## Rushy (May 22, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I'm likely to be the first one there and i'm walking into a funeral party. Ok, let's just see how it goes. I'm going to try and get the correct room.


Easy for you DD. There will be one room full of mournful people and another one which is empty - choose the empty one. Once a few people have arrived, it may be less obvious which is which.


----------



## Rushy (May 22, 2014)

Dan U said:


> Onket told me earlier the first person to reply to this post would receive a beer from him at 7.01pm tonight.


badger I'm not sure a like is the same as a reply...

Erm, I mean Badgers . No idea who badger is  but they have received an alert from me anyway. (Sorry).


----------



## felixgolightly (May 22, 2014)

shifting gears said:


> Gil Scott-Heron made a career from highly politicised music (and spoken word) dealing with issues such as racism, class oppression, civil rights, opposition to foreign policy etc
> 
> I think it's fair to say he wouldn't have approved of an upmarket bar for stuck up wankers plonked into one of the the most culturally mixed and poorest parts of an area like Brixton
> 
> So... Uh... Shut up



But it seems as though he did approve of Nike using the song to sell upmarket trainers to yuppie joggers, so not entirely sure (if that was the case) that he'd be that bothered about a small bar in London playing the track once.


----------



## tbtommyb (May 22, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Usual unpleasantness aside, drinks tonight at Effra Social.
> Front room booked from 7pm, early birds will have to use the main room first as the front room has an afternoon wake.


i need to go to peckham to vote so should hopefully be there not long after 8.


----------



## han (May 22, 2014)

I'll be there about 5.30/6 but have to dash off at about 7.30....
Time to sink a few jars!


----------



## editor (May 22, 2014)

I rather like this - Local band the Black Sparrows record a tribute to the Queen’s Head boozer in Stockwell

I wonder if the Albert has featured in any of the Alabama 3's songs?


----------



## colacubes (May 22, 2014)

Epic thunder is epic


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 22, 2014)

colacubes said:


> Epic thunder is epic



I want more lightning. Fork would be good.


----------



## Rushy (May 22, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I want more lightning. Fork would be good.


Nothing quite like a good fork mid thunderstorm.


----------



## leanderman (May 22, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I want more lightning. Fork would be good.



Trapped in car outside house


----------



## kittyP (May 22, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Trapped in car outside house





It is a bit crazy *looks up nervously*


----------



## Badgers (May 22, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Trapped in car outside house



Get indoors soft lad


----------



## Pickman's model (May 22, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Trapped in car outside house


stay in there much longer and you'll be trapped in car floating down road


----------



## Chilavert (May 22, 2014)

Less than ideal weather for the ODI at the Oval....


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 22, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Nothing quite like a good fork mid thunderstorm.



You old romantic.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 22, 2014)

Chilavert said:


> Less than ideal weather for the ODI at the Oval....


it's god's way of expressing his displeasure at the end of the football season


----------



## Pickman's model (May 22, 2014)




----------



## gaijingirl (May 22, 2014)

we went - en famille - to vote - no coats, nothing.  Just did a screaming, shrieking sprint up the road home.. 

was quite good fun.


----------



## editor (May 22, 2014)

More: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/05/brixton-gets-drenched-in-a-lively-may-thunderstorm/


----------



## Pickman's model (May 22, 2014)

editor said:


> More: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/05/brixton-gets-drenched-in-a-lively-may-thunderstorm/


no eccentric dancing woman today i see.

good picture of the mini!


----------



## Badgers (May 22, 2014)

Doubt this will hurt the voter turnout much.....


----------



## kittyP (May 22, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> we went - en famille - to vote - no coats, nothing.  Just did a screaming, shrieking sprint up the road home..
> 
> was quite good fun.



As long as you're on your way home and not out it can be really fun


----------



## Pickman's model (May 22, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Doubt this will hurt the voter turnout much.....








a floating voter recently


----------



## leanderman (May 22, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> it's god's way of expressing his displeasure at the end of the football season



ends july 13


----------



## Pickman's model (May 22, 2014)

leanderman said:


> ends july 13


no, we're in the closed season now domestically


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 22, 2014)

Saw some terrible road rage this morning between a bicycle and a No37 bus.
Bus was driving just inches away from the cycle, right up the cyclists arse who was shouting 'back off'. Eventually the cyclist stopped in the middle of the road, banged like hell on the bus front window and gave the driver some very loud verbal abuse, then he stayed there holding up traffic for a several minutes.  It looked very angry for a while.


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 22, 2014)

Manter said:


> Anyone know what the fireworks are towards elephant?





peterkro said:


> I know it's not Brixton but does anyone know what the massive fireworks display on the Thames by Waterloo bridge was in aid of.I thought the revolution had arrived for a mo.
> 
> The only info I can find is a notice to mariners to say the river is closed from Waterloo to Blackfriars.
> 
> Appears to be connected to the opening of Miss Saigon,whatever that is,play musical some such.



Thought it sounded so loud, like heavy artillery - could feel the vibrations through the floor. Thought someone had started a war...

What were the doing making such a racket, so late on a weeknight? How did they get permission for that?


----------



## Rushy (May 22, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> Thought it sounded so loud, like heavy artillery - could feel the vibrations through the floor. Thought someone had started a war...
> 
> What were the doing making such a racket, so late on a weeknight? How did they get permission for that?


The poor leading girl was getting a slating today. I felt very sorry for her. All about her physical appearance and her costume. Kiri Te Kanawa was on R4 advising her not to read the press.


----------



## colacubes (May 22, 2014)

Rushy said:


> The poor leading girl was getting a slating today. I felt very sorry for her. All about her physical appearance and her costume. Kiri Te Kanawa was on R4 advising her not to read the press.



That was about one of the lead singers in Der Rosenklavier at Glyndebourne rather than Miss Saigon.  I've got a few mates who are pro and semi-pro classical singers and it would be fair to say a lot of them are fucking livid


----------



## Rushy (May 22, 2014)

colacubes said:


> That was about one of the lead singers in Der Rosenklavier at Glyndebourne rather than Miss Saigon.  I've got a few mates who are pro and semi-pro classical singers and it would be fair to say a lot of them are fucking livid


Oh! I was still dozing whilst listening. It was quite surreal.


----------



## colacubes (May 22, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Oh! I was still dozing whilst listening. It was quite surreal.



TBH I probably wouldn't have picked up what it was about was I not already aware of the story as the reviews were actually earlier in the week and a lot of my friends have been kicking off about it.  It was the Telegraph's reviewer who was most unpleasant, but actually most of the reviewers were shitty about her looks   Unsurprisingly all the reviewers were men.


----------



## Rushy (May 22, 2014)

colacubes said:


> TBH I probably wouldn't have picked up what it was about was I not already aware of the story as the reviews were actually earlier in the week and a lot of my friends have been kicking off about it.  It was the Telegraph's reviewer who was most unpleasant, but actually most of the reviewers were shitty about her looks   Unsurprisingly all the reviewers were men.


Men, eh?!


----------



## Badgers (May 22, 2014)

Has leanderman managed to get out of his car yet?


----------



## Greebo (May 22, 2014)

kittyP said:


> As long as you're on your way home and not out it can be really fun


The rain and hail started just as I topped up my Oyster.  Loads of twits blocking the top of stairs as they sheltered.  

Getting soaked right through everything was bad enough, but this was cold.


----------



## Rushy (May 22, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Has leanderman managed to get out of his car yet?


He's waiting for a cloud in case he gets sunburned.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 22, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Has leanderman managed to get out of his car yet?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 22, 2014)

Right, heading towards the Effra Social now. Meeting SarfLondoner for the first time (outside the Ritzy in 10 mins), let's hope he is not a serial killer.


----------



## T & P (May 22, 2014)

Have fun, everyone. Working until late tonight and very unlikely to make it.


----------



## editor (May 22, 2014)

Done.


----------



## peterkro (May 22, 2014)

Sorry folks won't make the Effra Social (thursday not a good day for me).
Everybody have fun.
Am I right in thinking that it's the old Conservative club?


----------



## snowy_again (May 22, 2014)

In good news, I've just been given £1.1m towards delivering education and livelihoods programmes for disabled people in Mumbai and 2 provinces in Zambia. 

This means I intend on voting and then getting happy at home with a bottle of gin rather than at the Effra, but have fun and don't get as shouty as you do on here. 

£1m fucking pounds!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 22, 2014)

Having a pint with SarfLondoner out the front. He is proper South London


----------



## shygirl (May 22, 2014)

Been to a child's funeral today, feeling a bit rubbish.  Will try to have a little sleep and see how I feel later.

Hope its a good one!


----------



## leanderman (May 22, 2014)

peterkro said:


> Sorry folks won't make the Effra Social (thursday not a good day for me).
> Everybody have fun.
> Am I right in thinking that it's the old Conservative club?



Yes


----------



## leanderman (May 22, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Having a pint with SarfLondoner out the front. He is proper South London



There in 5. Onket?


----------



## trabuquera (May 22, 2014)

enjoy your drinkup you bastards. i've got to work late .... but want to make the next one. assuming there isn't going to be an ideological bloodbath where one half of the invitees line the other up against the wall ... 
cheers to you all


----------



## Badgers (May 22, 2014)

Onket


----------



## DietCokeGirl (May 22, 2014)

Just got in from work, trying to decide if I can be arsed to move from sofa.

Edit: Fuckit, on the way. though you'll probably all be gone by the time I get there.


----------



## Onket (May 22, 2014)

Firstly, apologies for not arriving until 17:15. 

Great to meet SarfLondoner, Dexter Deadwood & leanderman for the first time.

Really good to see friendofdorothy, trabuquera & han again.

Superb upstanding representatives of Urban75 and London as a whole.


----------



## Belushi (May 22, 2014)

Completely forgot about this


----------



## editor (May 22, 2014)

I've posted up a desperate plea to get people to vote!

http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/05/...l-elections-voting-is-open-till-10pm-tonight/


----------



## DietCokeGirl (May 22, 2014)

Where are ya all?


----------



## Onket (May 22, 2014)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Where are ya all?


Sat outside the front when I left.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 22, 2014)

hang on.. is this only an early thing.. I can't get there till much later - will there be anyone left?


----------



## Winot (May 22, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> hang on.. is this only an early thing.. I can't get there till much later - will there be anyone left?



I'll be there from 8.30pm till chuck-out.


----------



## quimcunx (May 22, 2014)

I'm heading down soon 

ish


----------



## Manter (May 22, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> hang on.. is this only an early thing.. I can't get there till much later - will there be anyone left?


I am on my way now. Nags and colacubes are coming later. As is ms T. Text me when you're on your way, but sure I'll still be there, drinking alone if neccessary. Not going to waste a pass out


----------



## Manter (May 22, 2014)

Sorry I will have missed you Onket.


----------



## colacubes (May 22, 2014)

I am fucked after doing my 1st ever spin class and am currently bright purple   I'm about to sling myself in a cool bath to try and return to a normal colour then will head down.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 22, 2014)

han - will I miss you.. i'm guessing you're off to practice?  RubyToogood ?


----------



## gaijingirl (May 22, 2014)

Manter - I don't have your tel no or it's in the depths of my pm box.. but I'll see you down there shortly-ish.


----------



## RubyToogood (May 22, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> han - will I miss you.. i'm guessing you're off to practice?  RubyToogood ?


I think han was going to go there first, but I won't make it.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 22, 2014)

RubyToogood said:


> I think han was going to go there first, but I won't make it.



shame.  Have a good evening anyway. x


----------



## teuchter (May 22, 2014)

been drinking sincelunchtime, asolutelty trashed now gpning to head for effra social,, got some stuff to say to some of yo pepple .will be there within the hour.


----------



## boohoo (May 22, 2014)

colacubes said:


> I am fucked after doing my 1st ever spin class and am currently bright purple   I'm about to sling myself in a cool bath to try and return to a normal colour then will head down.



Spin is the devil's work.


----------



## boohoo (May 22, 2014)

heading down soon


----------



## tbtommyb (May 22, 2014)

on my way


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 22, 2014)

Looks like I can't make it to the drinks tonight - looking after a poorly baby. Apologies Onket and others.

On the up side, at least DietCokeGirl won't have to buy me a pint 

(Might be able to sneak out later if he gets to sleep…)


----------



## nagapie (May 22, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> Manter - I don't have your tel no or it's in the depths of my pm box.. but I'll see you down there shortly-ish.



I've just got out the bath, there by 9. That will give me about an hour before my bedtime


----------



## Onket (May 22, 2014)

Manter said:


> Sorry I will have missed you Onket.


My fault, though.

Next time?!


----------



## Greebo (May 22, 2014)

Gave it a miss as today was pretty long, I really will try to be there next time Onket.


----------



## colacubes (May 22, 2014)

Well that was aces and lovely to meet loads of new people as well as chatting to the same old wrong'uns   Top turn out and good work Onket (even though you had left already ) and leanderman


----------



## snowy_again (May 22, 2014)

Hope you all had fun - buscador - I'll get your highlights the next time we meet. 

Saw a bloke get knocked off his bike outside the tube tonight - Ford Focus driver then left the scene of the incident, by crossing right across the raised pedestrian bit and dumping the car mid way across two lanes in front of what was Red Records. Ignorant drivers then spent ten mins honking at an empty car before being told they couldn't move for a while, which prompted a few more minutes of impotent rage. 

Police called etc. cyclist up and standing, but with slightly bashed in bike.


----------



## tbtommyb (May 22, 2014)

am battered.

lovely to meet you all (again).


----------



## nagapie (May 23, 2014)

Nice to meet some more of you and those I already know. It's too late, I should be asleep!


----------



## boohoo (May 23, 2014)

Well done to the organisers Onket (although for only being there briefly) & leanderman 
Nice to chat to a few people I hadn't met and catch up with others.

So the most important question, when is the next one?


----------



## Onket (May 23, 2014)

June.


----------



## boohoo (May 23, 2014)

Onket said:


> June.



Will you be there?


----------



## Onket (May 23, 2014)

I'll have to be more careful letting you lot pick the dates.


----------



## ska invita (May 23, 2014)

bad news about Tulse Hill Hotel  has it come up already on here? any news on its future?


----------



## Onket (May 23, 2014)

boohoo said:


> So the most important question, when is the next one?


19th or 24th June.

Or both.


----------



## boohoo (May 23, 2014)

ska invita said:


> bad news about Tulse Hill Hotel  has it come up already on here? any news on its future?



I think it is on the Tulse Hill Chitter chatter thread - It is to be kept as a pub!


----------



## boohoo (May 23, 2014)

Onket said:


> 19th or 24th June.
> 
> Or both.



I approve....so far....


----------



## r0bb0 (May 23, 2014)

Cheers y'all, couldn't make this one.


----------



## Onket (May 23, 2014)

boohoo said:


> I approve....so far....


I would prefer the 24th.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 23, 2014)

well I was bitterly disappointed..

BITTERLY

where was Onket?  eh?

luckily I got over my disappointment and had a lovely time.

although there were a few people that I wanted to chat to and by the time I'd gotten around to it - they'd buggered off!

lovely bus-ride home with boohoo though...


----------



## Manter (May 23, 2014)

Pah. Hope I was in the wanted to chat to bucket . And you still owe me a drink 

Lovely to meet so many new people... Great chat with shygirl, I'll borrow your hedgetrimmer some other time Rushy 

Well done Onket and leanderman, when's the next one?


----------



## Kevs (May 23, 2014)

Karaoke at the queens head is always fun. I've just put my name down for #2659. Christ.


----------



## Rushy (May 23, 2014)

What a lovely bunch of weirdos you lot are.
SarfLondoner Manter shygirl quimcunx friendofdorothy buscador Ms T Sirena billythefish DietCokeGirl gaijingirl Ms Ordinary colacubes memespring CH1 Boudicca

and not forgetting Gramsci and boohoo

Winot leanderman Dexter Deadwood ... as always.

Onket mate! You left even before I thought you were joking about leaving...

(and apologies for drunkenly missing anyone out - I'm awfully drunkenly)
What a super night!


----------



## Kevs (May 23, 2014)

as expected: cleared the dancefloor. my dulcet tones zzzzzd the place up


----------



## billythefish (May 23, 2014)

What a lovely evening I have just had and to meet so many old and new faces  I know I said I was going to bed, but still buzzing (and knew I would need to wee again) ;-)


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 23, 2014)

Yeah, i got home, managed to be a man and buy four small Peroni's out of hours by laughing and joking with the guy behind the counter about the siren blairing across the road that everyone was ignoring as we transacted; we knew we were safe.

That Onket said he had to go quick, big bag of fruit, a few years ago there was no chance he would get mugged for it. Hope he made it to his yacht on the seaside. SarfLondoner is proper South London, it was perfect that we met outside The Ritzy in an age when working class people are struggling for a living wage, we strolled up the Effra together confident we would be allowed in. They did not even question us, i thought that was odd but took my beer and did not mention revolution until later in the evening.

Some people had obviously been on the sunbed for this meet up, i did not think it was necessary but i'm not judging those that may have took an artificial sun. I believe in an invisible sun, it gives it heat to everyone.

I loved sitting out in the front garden, fair play to them they put dead flowers in beer bottles on every table. Then the rain came down like a curtain on a wake. We all retired indoors and continued to drink responsibly, especially me in the heart of the enemy.
I met billythefish Sirena  , they ought to post more often. I met sheds lioads that i hasve argued thwih.

We love eaxch other as bedauties we fuxck eacj others but we come rtogheter.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 23, 2014)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Just got in from work, trying to decide if I can be arsed to move from sofa.
> 
> Edit: Fuckit, on the way. though you'll probably all be gone by the time I get there.



You didn't get off the sofa, you came straight out of the top draw.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 23, 2014)

editor said:


> I've posted up a desperate plea to get people to vote!
> 
> http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/05/...l-elections-voting-is-open-till-10pm-tonight/



Good effort, how did you vote?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 23, 2014)

gaijingirl said:


> hang on.. is this only an early thing.. I can't get there till much later - will there be anyone left?



We were only rushing because Onket was buying, lovely to meet you.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 23, 2014)

The organisation was porr, next time it neeeds toi be a profeessioinal peraon @wintot copild do it


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 23, 2014)

quimcunx said:


> I'm heading down soon
> 
> ish



Good to meet you \gin sorry i got your name wrong agin.


----------



## han (May 23, 2014)

Well that was ace! I was only sorry I had to dash off so early. I met loads of new (to me) people - and y'all are lovely, ahh  
See you all again soon! X


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 23, 2014)

sorry to miss this after Onket 's marathon effort to tag any poster who's walked through brixton 
I felt v anti social and grumpy yesterday and it was safer for all concerned for me to go home


----------



## boohoo (May 23, 2014)

Onket said:


> I would prefer the 24th.



24th sounds alright.

There were quite a few people I didn't get around to chatting to - sorry.  Was great to see lots of new faces.
Lovely to chat to  gaijingirl on the bus ride home.


----------



## Sirena (May 23, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> We love eaxch other as bedauties we fuxck eacj others but we come rtogheter.



It was that sort of evening......


----------



## BoxRoom (May 23, 2014)

Thanks to Onket for inviting/tagging me for this, sorry I was unable to brave it! Very glad that it sounds like it was a fantastic meet up. One day, eh!


----------



## han (May 23, 2014)

Sirena said:


> It was that sort of evening......



You're the one I recognised from the beach party in Mentaponto!


----------



## SarfLondoner (May 23, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Having a pint with SarfLondoner out the front. He is proper South London


Its "prowpa sarf laaandon" geeze


----------



## SarfLondoner (May 23, 2014)

teuchter said:


> been drinking sincelunchtime, asolutelty trashed now gpning to head for effra social,, got some stuff to say to some of yo pepple .will be there within the hour.



And we waited and waited


----------



## SarfLondoner (May 23, 2014)

It was a pleasure to meet you all last night and a fine bunch of people you are.Apologies to those i didn't get the chance to speak to.I had a great time and havn't had a laugh like that in ages.Thankyou


----------



## Smick (May 23, 2014)

ska invita said:


> bad news about Tulse Hill Hotel  has it come up already on here? any news on its future?


 Crispy has checked out the plans. It seems quite good but could be 2015 before it is open.


----------



## ska invita (May 23, 2014)

Smick said:


> Crispy has checked out the plans. It seems quite good but could be 2015 before it is open.


what are the plans? roughly?


----------



## Crispy (May 23, 2014)

Smick said:


> Crispy has checked out the plans. It seems quite good but could be 2015 before it is open.


Nah, I reckon they'll get it done this year if they pull their thumbs out. I wouldn't bank on the hotel part being up and running this year though.


----------



## Crispy (May 23, 2014)

ska invita said:


> what are the plans? roughly?


Completely gut the ground floor, opening it up in to one big space, with the bar on the right.
Bring the kitchen down to the ground floor, at the back in the single storey part.
Put the bogs in the basement
Make big sliding/folding doors into the garden
Remodel the garden
Increase hotel rooms from 5 to 9
Remove all staff accommodation apart from manager's.


----------



## ska invita (May 23, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Completely gut the ground floor, opening it up in to one big space, with the bar on the right.
> Bring the kitchen down to the ground floor, at the back in the single storey part.
> Put the bogs in the basement
> Make big sliding/folding doors into the garden
> ...


new owners are doing this are they?
its not really my patch but I walked past once and noticed a traditional pub band knocking out some tunes in the function room - could be a lovely spot.


----------



## Crispy (May 23, 2014)

ska invita said:


> new owners are doing this are they?
> its not really my patch but I walked past once and noticed a traditional pub band knocking out some tunes in the function room - could be a lovely spot.


Yeah, it's been sold to Greene King
It doesn't look like the new layout will be suitable for live music. The pub is currently divided into two front bars and the function room at the back. The new layout is just one big room with columns. It will have much more actual space, and the garden will be properly accessible rather than hidden away through a narrow door. But you can't put on bands in a pub like that - there's nowhere to get away from the noise.


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 23, 2014)

Onket said:


> Firstly, apologies for not arriving until 17:15.
> 
> Great to meet SarfLondoner, Dexter Deadwood & leanderman for the first time.
> 
> ...



What a great evening thanks to you and leanderman for getting us all together. Thanks for the pint, you are a man of your word.
Fab to meet so many of you, many thanks to you all for letting me talk rubbish all night.


----------



## billythefish (May 23, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> What a great evening thanks to you and leanderman for getting us all together. Thanks for the pint, you are a man of your word.
> Fab to meet so many of you, many thanks to you all for letting me talk rubbish all night.


I don't remember talking about wheelie bins...


----------



## SarfLondoner (May 23, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> What a great evening thanks to you and leanderman for getting us all together. Thanks for the pint, you are a man of your word.
> Fab to meet so many of you, many thanks to you all for letting me talk rubbish all night.


It was good rubbish so thats okay You can sing a bit too!


----------



## buscador (May 23, 2014)

Well, that was an excellent evening. So many very interesting people. It always amuses me that the last president of the conservative club was a Mr Fabian.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 23, 2014)

I've just woken up in the horrors of drink. A gentleman does not complain about hangovers but gosh my head hurts. Ok, i'm going to have a very slow start to the day.

The staff at the Effra were brilliant, thank you.


----------



## Rushy (May 23, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I've just woken up in the horrors of drink. A gentleman does not complain about hangovers but gosh my head hurts. Ok, i'm going to have a very slow start to the day.
> 
> The staff at the Effra were brilliant, thank you.


Lucky bugger. I'd finished meetings on two separate sites by 10.30. I was really relieved and even a little impressed that I'd made it to the first one on time, and then realised I'd brought the wrong keys and had to go home again for them.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (May 23, 2014)

That was a fine evening indeed, is all I can say

Lovely to meet everyone, and once again I've met people I don't know I've met (I know what I mean) & failed to even make it all the way down the table to say hi to familiar faces...


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 23, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Lucky bugger. I'd finished meetings on two separate sites by 10.30. I was really relieved and even a little impressed that I'd made it to the first one on time, and then realised I'd brought the wrong keys and had to go home again for them.



You are dynamic and vibrant, i need more coffee.


----------



## Rushy (May 23, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> You are dynamic and vibrant, i need more coffee.


When I returned with the correct keys, the electrician handed me a coffee saying "I think you might need this".


----------



## ash (May 23, 2014)

Does anyone have an idea where I can buy a disposable camera in Brixton??


----------



## SarfLondoner (May 23, 2014)

ash said:


> Does anyone have an idea where I can buy a disposable camera in Brixton??


Argos is worth a try. Should get one for around a tenner.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 23, 2014)

ash said:


> Does anyone have an idea where I can buy a disposable camera in Brixton??



Argos;
http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/1081956.htm
http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/1081341.htm

First one maybe out of stock.


----------



## ash (May 23, 2014)

Thanks I hadn't thought of Argos for some reason.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 23, 2014)

ash said:


> Thanks I hadn't thought of Argos for some reason.



I bet supermarkets do them as well at the checkout, i bet that JF Groceries opposite the police station sells them and Superdrug.


----------



## SarfLondoner (May 23, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I've just woken up in the horrors of drink. A gentleman does not complain about hangovers but gosh my head hurts. Ok, i'm going to have a very slow start to the day.
> 
> The staff at the Effra were brilliant, thank you.


I had 3 pints of lemonade then i hit the cranberry juice,i was up half the night on a sugar rush


----------



## ash (May 23, 2014)

OK OK enough already.   No cheers for the suggestions on the bus home now do will have a browse


----------



## Manter (May 23, 2014)

Rushy said:


> When I returned with the correct keys, the electrician handed me a coffee saying "I think you might need this".


I may win worst morning- I was woken at 5 by a small boy who'd done a nuclear nappy and didn't fancy lying in it. Fortunately I think I was still drunk.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 23, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> I had 3 pints of lemonade then i hit the cranberry juice,i was up half the night on a sugar rush



The price of soft drinks is scandalous. You and a couple of others were on the lemonade, it must have been good. I was so drunk i thought everyone was drunk.


----------



## Ms T (May 23, 2014)

I have a headache and have retired to bed with the cat.


----------



## SarfLondoner (May 23, 2014)

Rushy said:


> What a lovely bunch of weirdos you lot are.
> SarfLondoner Manter shygirl quimcunx friendofdorothy buscador Ms T Sirena billythefish DietCokeGirl gaijingirl Ms Ordinary colacubes memespring CH1 Boudicca
> 
> and not forgetting Gramsci and boohoo
> ...





Rushy said:


> What a lovely bunch of weirdos you lot are.
> SarfLondoner Manter shygirl quimcunx friendofdorothy buscador Ms T Sirena billythefish DietCokeGirl gaijingirl Ms Ordinary colacubes memespring CH1 Boudicca
> 
> and not forgetting Gramsci and boohoo
> ...


It was loltastic bants maaate.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 23, 2014)

ash said:


> OK OK enough already.   No cheers for the suggestions on the bus home now do will have a browse



Snappy!


----------



## ash (May 23, 2014)

Sorry I'm developing a headache over this


----------



## ash (May 23, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Snappy!


Your exposing me to too many choices


----------



## SarfLondoner (May 23, 2014)

ash said:


> Sorry I'm developing a headache over this


You'll SNAP out of it.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 23, 2014)

I better shutter up.


----------



## billythefish (May 23, 2014)

Time to focus on the case in point.


----------



## Rushy (May 23, 2014)

SHUTTER UP 

Oops - that was said way back. Really not firing on all cylinders today


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 23, 2014)

I'm full of beans now, coffee beans; have just been invited to a festival, a tent will be provided for me. All i need to do is get there and jump the fence. Survive three days in the mud with folk music and compost toilets.


----------



## leanderman (May 23, 2014)

... off camping now ... into the eye of the storm. 

Great night last night. Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## Smick (May 23, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I'm full of beans now, coffee beans; have just been invited to a festival, a tent will be provided for me. All i need to do is get there and jump the fence. Survive three days in the mud with folk music and compost toilets.


 Bearded Theory? My brother is playing that.


----------



## Rushy (May 23, 2014)

leanderman said:


> ... off camping now ... into the eye of the storm.
> 
> Great night last night. Looking forward to the next one.


Looks ominous.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 23, 2014)

Smick said:


> Bearded Theory? My brother is playing that.



No but i notice "Dexters" are on the bill.
http://www.beardedtheory.co.uk/


----------



## Ms T (May 23, 2014)

leanderman said:


> ... off camping now ... into the eye of the storm.
> 
> Great night last night. Looking forward to the next one.


You have 48 bottles of wine.  It will be fine(ish).


----------



## gaijingirl (May 23, 2014)

lCurrently: 13156553 said:
			
		

> ... off camping now ... into the eye of the storm.
> 
> Great night last night. Looking forward to the next one.



Us too. Currently driving through utterly torrential rain.


----------



## quimcunx (May 23, 2014)

Was a good night last night. Lots of new people  though only got round to speaking to half of them.


----------



## editor (May 23, 2014)

We brought some more friends to Sam's Cafe today and they were mightily impressed with the food and the mahoosive portions


----------



## Winot (May 23, 2014)

editor said:


> We brought some more friends to Sam's Cafe today and they were mightily impressed with the food and the mahoosive portions



I was there at lunchtime with the Winotettes (recovering from the Effra Social). Agree it's very good - and extremely friendly.


----------



## shakespearegirl (May 23, 2014)

BoxRoom said:


> Thanks to Onket for inviting/tagging me for this, sorry I was unable to brave it! Very glad that it sounds like it was a fantastic meet up. One day, eh!



Same here, sorry its been an insane work week & I had to dash home to vote and then sleep.. Next time I'll try and make it.


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 23, 2014)

my therapy was cancelled last night.  i could actually have come along.  sounds like i missed a good one.


----------



## editor (May 23, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> my therapy was cancelled last night.  i could actually have come along.  sounds like i missed a good one.


I couldn't make it either so it wasn't as excellent as it could have been.


----------



## Gramsci (May 23, 2014)

Great to meet Brixton Urbanites last night at Effra Social.

Sorry did not see Onket


----------



## thatguyhex (May 23, 2014)

I was working until 4:30am and was sad to miss it. 

A fine full English breakfast at the Duck Egg Café at about 1pm proved to have sufficient restorative effect to keep me upright today.


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 23, 2014)

Onket said:


> June.


Can the next Brixton do, be at the Efffra Social again - I though the venue was just right for us. Plenty of space, not too loud, on bus routes, not too far from tube - and great to be able to sit outside in the sunshine for those who arrived before the rain. The flock wallpapered front room was much admired. And the beer, the beer was great, plus buscador loved the real cider.

And the company - was even better. It was really easy to go up to people I've never met before and say 'so who are you?'.

What does any one else think?


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 23, 2014)

For anyone who is interested in things historical - Effra Social barman says they have a basement full of the Tory club records. He brought up a random book to show us - it was the 1927-1935 minutes book. Started with a report of a club turnover of £90 15s 6d and a 30% profit in the first meeting of 1927, all in lovely cursive handwriting, brief formal notes in a hard bound book.


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 23, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I've just woken up in the horrors of drink. A gentleman does not complain about hangovers but gosh my head hurts. Ok, i'm going to have a very slow start to the day.
> 
> The staff at the Effra were brilliant, thank you.



Had a few, had you? you were rather slurring your posts at 3am
By the way, since when have you been a gentleman?


----------



## han (May 23, 2014)

friendofdorothy - I totally agree. 

As long as we go off-peak (ie not fri/sat/sun eves)  it's the perfect venue. Peak times, it's hellish. 

It's really lovely when quiet(ish) though.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 23, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> Had a few, had you? you were rather slurring your posts at 3am
> By the way, since when have you been a gentleman?


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 24, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> View attachment 54425



Oh - no - you - wont!  

(Had a few, have you?)


----------



## buscador (May 24, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> View attachment 54425



And because I am a lady, I will take that dreadful burden from you and spank her myself.


----------



## boohoo (May 24, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> For anyone who is interested in things historical - Effra Social barman says they have a basement full of the Tory club records. He brought up a random book to show us - it was the 1927-1935 minutes book. Started with a report of a club turnover of £90 15s 6d and a 30% profit in the first meeting of 1927, all in lovely cursive handwriting, brief formal notes in a hard bound book.



I might just mention that to the Brixton archives... I'm sure they would be keen to take a look.


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 24, 2014)

boohoo said:


> I might just mention that to the Brixton archives... I'm sure they would be keen to take a look.



What /where is Brixton archives? I'm sure the pub would like that - the bloke we spoke to seemed clueless as what to do with it all, and very willing to share.


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 24, 2014)

Greebo it was a shame you weren't at the Social the other night. Various people said they were looking forward to meeting you. Hope you and ViolentPanda can make it next time.


----------



## Greebo (May 24, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> Greebo it was a shame you weren't at the Social the other night. Various people said they were looking forward to meeting you. Hope you and ViolentPanda can make it next time.


We'll see (got home after a bluearsed fly of a day, changed into something dry, and promptly fell asleep for 3 hours).  Glad that those of you who could get there had a good time anyway.


----------



## T & P (May 24, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> For anyone who is interested in things historical - Effra Social barman says they have a basement full of the Tory club records. He brought up a random book to show us - it was the 1927-1935 minutes book. Started with a report of a club turnover of £90 15s 6d and a 30% profit in the first meeting of 1927, all in lovely cursive handwriting, brief formal notes in a hard bound book.


Typical profit-driven Tory scum.


----------



## Manter (May 24, 2014)

Hmm. I was in the garden when that storm started. I got soaked in the time it took me to get back in the house....the cat shot into the house past me, as did a small black cat with a white nose. So if it's yours, it's under my sofa.


----------



## T & P (May 24, 2014)

My cats don't seem overly concerned with thunder, or even rain. I've known a couple of big dogs that were absolutely petrified of it, and if you were sitting down they would try to climb onto your lap.


----------



## Manter (May 24, 2014)

T & P said:


> My cats don't seem overly concerned with thunder, or even rain. I've known a couple of big dogs that were absolutely petrified of it, and if you were sitting down they would try to climb onto your lap.


This was pretty exciting up here- was more like buckets being emptied than rain. 

(And my cat is a complete wimp- he has made no attempt to oust the intruder )


----------



## boohoo (May 24, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> What /where is Brixton archives? I'm sure the pub would like that - the bloke we spoke to seemed clueless as what to do with it all, and very willing to share.



Well it's Lambeth Archives at the Minet Library - was getting a little Brixton-centric there.


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2014)

Anyone eaten at the Diamond car wash jerk cafe and car repair service on Ferndale Road?


----------



## Crispy (May 24, 2014)

Reminder: Tomorrow from 11am till 2pm - Restart Project at South London Makerspace, 27 Norwood Road (next door to the Brockwell Park Costcutter). Bring your broken electronics and learn how to repair them. Crusty old laptops, toasters that won't stay down, anything considered! Kids, food, drink and music welcome


----------



## editor (May 24, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Reminder: Tomorrow from 11am till 2pm - Restart Project at South London Makerspace, 27 Norwood Road (next door to the Brockwell Park Costcutter). Bring your broken electronics and learn how to repair them. Crusty old laptops, toasters that won't stay down, anything considered! Kids, food, drink and music welcome


Feel free to add it to B Buzz! 

This looks good for tomorrow too: 
The Lightbox Project: Embracing Modern Technology at Brixton East


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 24, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Reminder: Tomorrow from 11am till 2pm - Restart Project at South London Makerspace, 27 Norwood Road (next door to the Brockwell Park Costcutter). Bring your broken electronics and learn how to repair them. Crusty old laptops, toasters that won't stay down, anything considered! Kids, food, drink and music welcome


Any good for wonky Dyson vacuums?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 24, 2014)

Just received a nasty PM. You know who you are. Please don't do that again.


----------



## Dan U (May 24, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Just received a nasty PM. You know who you are. Please don't do that again.



Never ever understood this on forums, this one in particular. 

Dunno if it's just me but I've never been mad enough at someone to send them a pm coating them off.


----------



## editor (May 25, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Just received a nasty PM. You know who you are. Please don't do that again.


Please report it to the mods rather then post it here.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 25, 2014)

editor said:


> Please report it to the mods rather then post it here.


I've left the conversation, I don't think it's worth reporting but will do as you suggest if there are any follow ups.


----------



## thatguyhex (May 25, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Just received a nasty PM.


Took you a while to notice, he was elected in 2010.


----------



## Crispy (May 25, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> Any good for wonky Dyson vacuums?


Ideal


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2014)

Anyone been down to the Brixton Booty car boot sale this morning?


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2014)

Guess not many....

""


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 25, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Guess not many....
> 
> ""


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 25, 2014)

Managed to excuse myself from spending the next two days in a muddy field in deepest Kent. Sometimes you really want engineering works on the rail network. Don't want to tempt fate but it's nice a sunny in Brixton.


----------



## xsunnysuex (May 25, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Anyone been down to the Brixton Booty car boot sale this morning?


Certainly not me.


----------



## ska invita (May 25, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Anyone eaten at the Diamond car wash jerk cafe and car repair service on Ferndale Road?


not yet but i think ill go for the egg sandwich


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2014)

ska invita said:


> not yet but i think ill go for the egg sandwich



It does sound divine. As a jerk cafe are the eggs jerked? 

I think I will get the Hot Dog if I go. 
All the other dishes are in UPPERCASE leaving the Hot Dog option looking a little forlorn


----------



## cuppa tee (May 25, 2014)

Anyone else noticing an increase in the number of people going through rubbish skips and wheely bins in search of goodies lately ?


----------



## Gramsci (May 25, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> For anyone who is interested in things historical - Effra Social barman says they have a basement full of the Tory club records. He brought up a random book to show us - it was the 1927-1935 minutes book. Started with a report of a club turnover of £90 15s 6d and a 30% profit in the first meeting of 1927, all in lovely cursive handwriting, brief formal notes in a hard bound book.



Lambeth Archives would be interested in this.

Just seen boohoo already suggested this.


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> Anyone else noticing an increase in the number of people going through rubbish skips and wheely bins in search of goodies lately ?



Not really?


----------



## Gramsci (May 25, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> Anyone else noticing an increase in the number of people going through rubbish skips and wheely bins in search of goodies lately ?



Yes. Sign of the times.


----------



## cuppa tee (May 25, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> Yes. Sign of the times.


I used to do a bit of totting out of builders skips but this is different because the bins tend to be one for domestic rubbish
about two weeks back I saw a group of 4 women with those shopping trolleys you can buy in the market for carrying booty, the littlest one
climbed in the skip and was rooting around for a few minutes throwing stuff out to the others..... I've seen it few times since the latest being this morning
when it was a young guy and a pregnant woman doing it, I'm also seeing more desperate looking characters generally, mostly young guys...


----------



## uk benzo (May 25, 2014)

The Mrs got harassed today by the scantily clad cross dresser, famous from the chicken shop TV show. He tried to sell her a photocopy of his short book. She said "no thanks, not today" at which point he got very stroppy, going off on one about how she should have said "no thanks, I'm never going to buy one". As he was about to go, the Mrs told him have a nice day- his response "not likely now that you've ruined it".


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 25, 2014)

Is there anywhere open in Brixton tomorrow that sells the waste pipe thingy that connects to a kitchen sink? That kind of ubend thing.
Had an another flood today, backsurge, plumber came and broke the sink so that it is no longer attached to the waste pipe. Told me he did not have the parts but had raised a job for it. This was a fib, looked me straight in the eye and lied. Claims he has dealt with the stack pipe blockage but one more backsurge and i will be in serious trouble. Council told me i would have to wait until tuesday. Can't wait until tuesday, will fix it myself if i can but i don't know what i need. Help.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 25, 2014)

uk benzo said:


> The Mrs got harassed today by the scantily clad cross dresser, famous from the chicken shop TV show. He tried to sell her a photocopy of his short book. She said "no thanks, not today" at which point he got very stroppy, going off on one about how she should have said "no thanks, I'm never going to buy one". As he was about to go, the Mrs told him have a nice day- his response "not likely now that you've ruined it".



So that's what he was flogging outside the Ritzy last week.


----------



## billythefish (May 25, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Is there anywhere open in Brixton tomorrow that sells the waste pipe thingy that connects to a kitchen sink? That kind of ubend thing.
> Had an another flood today, backsurge, plumber came and broke the sink so that it is no longer attached to the waste pipe. Told me he did not have the parts but had raised a job for it. This was a fib, looked me straight in the eye and lied. Claims he has dealt with the stack pipe blockage but one more backsurge and i will be in serious trouble. Council told me i would have to wait until tuesday. Can't wait until tuesday, will fix it myself if i can but i don't know what i need. Help.


I suspect the usual DIY places I try (Acre Lane or Herne Hill) may be closed on the bank holiday, but I would expect the B & Q in West Norwood would be open...


----------



## Manter (May 25, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Is there anywhere open in Brixton tomorrow that sells the waste pipe thingy that connects to a kitchen sink? That kind of ubend thing.
> Had an another flood today, backsurge, plumber came and broke the sink so that it is no longer attached to the waste pipe. Told me he did not have the parts but had raised a job for it. This was a fib, looked me straight in the eye and lied. Claims he has dealt with the stack pipe blockage but one more backsurge and i will be in serious trouble. Council told me i would have to wait until tuesday. Can't wait until tuesday, will fix it myself if i can but i don't know what i need. Help.


West Norwood B&Q. Don't expect advice from them, they're hopeless, but the stock is ok.  The useful advice places will probably be closed tomorrow

E2a beaten to it by a fish


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 25, 2014)

Manter said:


> West Norwood B&Q. Don't expect advice from them, they're hopeless, but the stock is ok.  The useful advice places will probably be closed tomorrow
> 
> E2a beaten to it by a fish



Thanks both of you. Managed to get another plumber to come and fix the sink but the blockage is back and Lambeth won't come back until tuesday at the earliest. They haven't maintained the stack pipes in the block for at least ten years so i won't hold my breath but will keep my fingers crossed there are no more backsurges.

Here is a picture of billythefish playing football back in the day.


----------



## editor (May 25, 2014)

Here's how Coldharbour Lane looked around 6 this morning. That sunlight was painful on my peepers!


----------



## editor (May 25, 2014)

Here's an interesting selection of stickers found in the Prince Albert bogs, along with a rather nihilistic 'NOTHING' scrawl.

 

From left to right: Power To The People, Stand Against Modern Football, BringBackBritishRail.org, a rather fabulous sticker celebrating glam rock titans The Sweet and (I think) Lambeth Activists.


----------



## CH1 (May 25, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Thanks both of you. Managed to get another plumber to come and fix the sink but the blockage is back and Lambeth won't come back until tuesday at the earliest. They haven't maintained the stack pipes in the block for at least ten years so i won't hold my breath but will keep my fingers crossed there are no more backsurges.
> 
> Here is a picture of billythefish playing football back in the day.
> View attachment 54530


You could try something like Oneshot drain cleaner - which is essentially concentrated sulphuric acid (therefore dangerous). It's well reviewed, but personally I'd wait for the Lambeth plumber so they identify exactly what is causing the problem.  http://reviews.diy.com/2191-en_gb/9271678/reviews.htm


----------



## xsunnysuex (May 26, 2014)

CH1 said:


> You could try something like Oneshot drain cleaner - which is essentially concentrated sulphuric acid (therefore dangerous). It's well reviewed, but personally I'd wait for the Lambeth plumber so they identify exactly what is causing the problem.  http://reviews.diy.com/2191-en_gb/9271678/reviews.htm


Take care if you decide to use this.  I used it for my blocked sink.  Bastard stuff burnt a hole in the pipe.  Would have cost me £60 for a new pipe,  but they messed me about fixing it and I had to put up with  no water for a week and half.  They agreed not to charge me when I made a complaint.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 26, 2014)

CH1 said:


> You could try something like Oneshot drain cleaner - which is essentially concentrated sulphuric acid (therefore dangerous). It's well reviewed, but personally I'd wait for the Lambeth plumber so they identify exactly what is causing the problem.  http://reviews.diy.com/2191-en_gb/9271678/reviews.htm



I'm not sure which is more dangerous, sulphuric acid or a Lambeth Council sub contractor.


----------



## Winot (May 26, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I'm not sure which is more dangerous, sulphuric acid or a Lambeth Council sub contractor.



It's possible to neutralise sulphuric acid.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 26, 2014)

Lots of tables and chairs being set up on Popes Road. Looks like they are expecting a big crowd. Will check it out on my way back home.


----------



## editor (May 26, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Lots of tables and chairs being set up on Popes Road. Looks like they are expecting a big crowd. Will check it out on my way back home.


What's going on there today?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 26, 2014)

editor said:


> What's going on there today?


No idea but will be heading back home in twenty minutes and report back.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 26, 2014)

editor said:


> What's going on there today?


Nothing there but parked cars 
It's a shame would have been nice to have a little community gathering on a Bank Holiday.


----------



## han (May 26, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> Anyone else noticing an increase in the number of people going through rubbish skips and wheely bins in search of goodies lately ?



Yes. Happens on our street a lot. 
I wouldn't mind, except they leave rubbish strewn all over the pavement.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 26, 2014)

uk benzo said:


> The Mrs got harassed today by the scantily clad cross dresser, famous from the chicken shop TV show. He tried to sell her a photocopy of his short book. She said "no thanks, not today" at which point he got very stroppy, going off on one about how she should have said "no thanks, I'm never going to buy one". As he was about to go, the Mrs told him have a nice day- his response "not likely now that you've ruined it".


he was hassling my friend and I to buy his book the other day in west norwood.  We declined.  He was very scantily clad and it was a cold day.  He is very convinced by the important message in his book.  TBH he would have more luck straight out asking for cash


----------



## Manter (May 26, 2014)

Miss-Shelf said:


> he was hassling my friend and I to buy his book the other day in west norwood.  We declined.  He was very scantily clad and it was a cold day.  He is very convinced by the important message in his book.  TBH he would have more luck straight out asking for cash


he asked us at the last feast- he was outside the auction rooms and did look quite chilly...


----------



## uk benzo (May 26, 2014)

Quick question, where's the cheapest place to get passport photos done in the brixton - herne hill - camberwell area?


----------



## editor (May 26, 2014)

uk benzo said:


> Quick question, where's the cheapest place to get passport photos done in the brixton - herne hill - camberwell area?


--> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/passport-photobooth-in-brixton-clapham-streatham.228221/


----------



## CH1 (May 26, 2014)

uk benzo said:


> Quick question, where's the cheapest place to get passport photos done in the brixton - herne hill - camberwell area?





editor said:


> --> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/passport-photobooth-in-brixton-clapham-streatham.228221/


For personal passport snaps (non-booth) the new Eritrean in the railway arch opposite Marks & Spencers charges £8 for 8, whereas the more established photographer on Brixton Station Road between San Marino and Craft Beer charges £7 for 6.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 27, 2014)

Winot said:


> It's possible to neutralise sulphuric acid.



How foolish of me to believe them when they told me that all the best chemistry jokes argon.


----------



## teuchter (May 27, 2014)

editor said:


> Here's an interesting selection of stickers found in the Prince Albert bogs, along with a rather nihilistic 'NOTHING' scrawl.
> 
> View attachment 54532
> 
> From left to right: Power To The People, Stand Against Modern Football, BringBackBritishRail.org, a rather fabulous sticker celebrating glam rock titans The Sweet and (I think) Lambeth Activists.



They could at least have made an effort to get the British Rail logo the right way round.


----------



## editor (May 27, 2014)

teuchter said:


> They could at least have made an effort to get the British Rail logo the right way round.


Maybe that's a pun on bringing something back (i.e reversing the change) as I'm pretty sure they're going to know which way around it goes.

I've signed the petition anyway. Fuck these endless shitty cash sucking franchises that usually end up with the people at the top trousering large wages irrespective of performance.

http://www.bringbackbritishrail.org/

https://www.facebook.com/bringbackbritishrail


----------



## editor (May 27, 2014)

And yes, as I thought, the reverse logo is intentional: 
http://pleasedonotbend.co.uk/artist/ellie-harrison/
http://www.bringbackbritishrail.org/product/bumper-sticker/


----------



## teuchter (May 27, 2014)

Well, that doesn't make any sense, as it's not BR that they want to reverse, but privatisation.


----------



## editor (May 27, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Well, that doesn't make any sense, as it's not BR that they want to reverse, but privatisation.


I have no problem understanding their clearly written out aims:



> Campaigning for a re-unified national rail network run for people not profit. Sign the petition at www.bringbackbritishrail.org
> 
> Bring Back British Rail is a new nationwide campaign. We are demanding:
> 
> ...


----------



## Crispy (May 27, 2014)

Oh, I saw an actual road sign pointing to a station that had the BR logo mirrored the other day. Now where was it?  >_<


----------



## teuchter (May 27, 2014)

I saw one this morning in Nottinghamshire. There are quite a few of them about.


----------



## teuchter (May 27, 2014)

I suspect the "bring back british rail" campaign is a false flag operation by the EU and their real aim is to continentalise our railways and make us run our British Trains their way (ie. the wrong way) around, on the right hand side instead of the left hand side. This is all part of a ploy to redesign our whole country to suit foreigners and not hard working British family commuters and holidaymakers. Thank goodness we now have some commonsense politicians over there to fight against this madness.


----------



## teuchter (May 27, 2014)

Crispy I think there is one somewhere in south london and now I am going to be tormented by my attempts to remember where for the rest of the day, damn you


----------



## Crispy (May 27, 2014)

If it helps, I think I saw it while driving between Clapham Park and Dulwich.

Maybe.


----------



## Effra Eyes (May 27, 2014)

Onket said:


> mansonroad iona farmerbarleymow MysteryGuest Effra Eyes
> 
> Please note- The latest 'Brixton News, Rumour and General Chat Thread Piss Up' is taking place on the evening of the 22nd May 2014 in the front room at the Effra Social. Be there or be a be a hipster twonk.
> 
> ...



Ah, bugger, if I'd seen this in time/ not been at work until some stupid hour that night, I'd have been up for that. Hope all had fun.


----------



## Onket (May 27, 2014)

editor said:


> Here's an interesting selection of stickers found in the Prince Albert bogs, along with a rather nihilistic 'NOTHING' scrawl.
> 
> View attachment 54532
> 
> From left to right: Power To The People,



It's Power For The People-

http://www.powerforthepeople.org/ 

The sister campaign to the 'Bring Back British Rail' one.


----------



## nagapie (May 27, 2014)

I shouted at a jogger today. They got exasperated with me as they had to stop mid-jog while I moved slowly from the pavement into the bus. I think she expected me to deftly manoeuvre my pushchair out of her way but I was very sleep deprived and was not feeling nifty. Instead I shouted 'Oh for god's sake, that's so rude!' at her, she did look quite shocked. Take that gentrification.


----------



## EastEnder (May 28, 2014)

nagapie said:


> I shouted at a jogger today. They got exasperated with me as they had to stop mid-jog while I moved slowly from the pavement into the bus. I think she expected me to deftly manoeuvre my pushchair out of her way but I was very sleep deprived and was not feeling nifty. Instead I shouted 'Oh for god's sake, that's so rude!' at her, she did look quite shocked. Take that gentrification.


Was it leanderman?


----------



## nagapie (May 28, 2014)

EastEnder said:


> Was it leanderman?



Not unless he's recently grown a ponytail and boobs.


----------



## boohoo (May 28, 2014)

EastEnder said:


> Was it leanderman?



The jogger nagapie mentioned is female. I think you'll find leanderman is male - the name gives it away.


----------



## Onket (May 28, 2014)

Get a grip, EastEnder, FFS.  etc


----------



## boohoo (May 28, 2014)

nagapie said:


> Not unless he's recently grown a ponytail and boobs.



Cross dressing jogging?


----------



## boohoo (May 28, 2014)

Onket - you organising next drinks? you suggested 24th?


----------



## Onket (May 28, 2014)

Yes.

It's going to be a two tiered thing. The football is on at 5pm so we need somewhere showing that, then we can either try somewhere else or go to the Effra Social again.

People not interested in the football can turn up about 7pm.

I've already booked a half-day off work.


----------



## Rushy (May 28, 2014)

Onket said:


> Yes.
> 
> It's going to be a two tiered thing. The football is on at 5pm so we need somewhere showing that, then we can either try somewhere else or go to the Effra Social again.
> 
> ...


Before or after?


----------



## Onket (May 28, 2014)

On that day.


----------



## EastEnder (May 28, 2014)

boohoo said:


> The jogger nagapie mentioned is female. I think you'll find leanderman is male - the name gives it away.


This is the murky world of the internet. Someone swears blind they're a middle aged, married man, convinces you to meet up with them - turns out they were a 16 year old girl all along! 

Happens all the time.


----------



## Manter (May 28, 2014)

nagapie said:


> I shouted at a jogger today. They got exasperated with me as they had to stop mid-jog while I moved slowly from the pavement into the bus. I think she expected me to deftly manoeuvre my pushchair out of her way but I was very sleep deprived and was not feeling nifty. Instead I shouted 'Oh for god's sake, that's so rude!' at her, she did look quite shocked. Take that gentrification.


I got shouted at* while out jogging this morning, but I'm pretty sure it wasn't by you  

*it was more of a leer than a shout tbf, so definitely not you


----------



## boohoo (May 28, 2014)

Manter said:


> I got shouted at* while out jogging this morning, but I'm pretty sure it wasn't by you
> 
> *it was more of a leer than a shout tbf, so definitely not you



Leery shouting put me off jogging. Having said that, last time I went to the rec, we came across the pool pervert who was watching the ladies doing the water aerobics. He had goggles on and kept dipping under the water.


----------



## Rushy (May 28, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Leery shouting put me off jogging. Having said that, last time I went to the rec, we came across the pool pervert who was watching the ladies doing the water aerobics. He had goggles on and get dipping under the water.


I apologised profusely at the time.


----------



## editor (May 28, 2014)

An event coming up at the (ahem) 'Impact Hub' 
TEDxBrixton 2014 wants your ideas and input at their Kick Off event on June 7th


----------



## Onket (May 28, 2014)

Manter said:


> I got shouted at* while out jogging this morning, but I'm pretty sure it wasn't by you
> 
> *it was more of a leer than a shout tbf, so definitely not you





boohoo said:


> Leery shouting put me off jogging. Having said that, last time I went to the rec, we came across the pool pervert who was watching the ladies doing the water aerobics. He had goggles on and get dipping under the water.



Which one is least worst? Shouty leerer or silent watcher.

I don't think I've ever leeringly shouted but I have definitely looked before. Glanced though, not stared. Honest.


----------



## boohoo (May 28, 2014)

Onket said:


> Which one is least worst? Shouty leerer or silent watcher.
> 
> I don't think I've ever leeringly shouted but I have definitely looked before. Glanced though, not stared. Honest.



The shouty ones - ignorance is bliss (?) However pool perv was only there to watch the women - he wasn't subtle. Although I doubt the ladies exercising were aware of him.


----------



## Manter (May 28, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Leery shouting put me off jogging. Having said that, last time I went to the rec, we came across the pool pervert who was watching the ladies doing the water aerobics. He had goggles on and get dipping under the water.


 I pretty much ignore it tbh. I always wonder what the success rate is- has anyone ever actually got their tits out when invited to by some random in the street?


----------



## Manter (May 28, 2014)

Onket said:


> Which one is least worst? Shouty leerer or silent watcher.
> 
> I don't think I've ever leeringly shouted but I have definitely looked before. Glanced though, not stared. Honest.


I look, doesn't everyone? 

Don't they?!


----------



## teuchter (May 28, 2014)

Some even take photos.


----------



## Manter (May 28, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Some even take photos.


I think that probably crosses a line...


----------



## SarfLondoner (May 28, 2014)

Rushy said:


> I apologised profusely at the time.



You need a more subtle approach !


----------



## Rushy (May 28, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> View attachment 54658
> 
> You need a more subtle approach !


How do you know I don't have one?


----------



## SarfLondoner (May 28, 2014)

Rushy said:


> How do you know I don't have one?



Good question, i will get back to you on this


----------



## gaijingirl (May 28, 2014)

nagapie said:


> I shouted at a jogger today. They got exasperated with me as they had to stop mid-jog while I moved slowly from the pavement into the bus. I think she expected me to deftly manoeuvre my pushchair out of her way but I was very sleep deprived and was not feeling nifty. Instead I shouted 'Oh for god's sake, that's so rude!' at her, she did look quite shocked. Take that gentrification.



aha but you had a pushchair.. and we all know that having a pushchair in Brixton means you are automatically a "yummy mummy" and therefore a GENTRIFIER!!!


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 28, 2014)

Manter said:


> I pretty much ignore it tbh. I always wonder what the success rate is- has anyone ever actually got their tits out when invited to by some random in the street?



good question.  we need to commission a study.


----------



## Rushy (May 28, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> good question.  we need to commission a study.


The study needs to consider how nicely the subjects were asked, I think.


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 28, 2014)

Rushy said:


> The study needs to consider how nicely the subjects were asked, I think.



we'll have to weight the responses according to pleasantness of request.


----------



## Manter (May 28, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> good question.  we need to commission a study.


Part if me wants to ask about your methodology.... But I may be better off not knowing.


----------



## buscador (May 28, 2014)

Manter said:


> I pretty much ignore it tbh. I always wonder what the success rate is- has anyone ever actually got their tits out when invited to by some random in the street?



Don't know about that but I have resorted to removing my t-shirt in an hysterical fit of fury when asked for the millionth time why am I in the wrong toilets. Shock all round.


----------



## Rushy (May 28, 2014)




----------



## Manter (May 28, 2014)

buscador said:


> Don't know about that but I have resorted to removing my t-shirt in an hysterical fit of fury when asked for the millionth time why am I in the wrong toilets. Shock all round.


I am going to follow you into the loo and ask for my own amusement one of these days 

(Sorry friendofdorothy......)


----------



## Greebo (May 28, 2014)

buscador said:


> Don't know about that but I have resorted to removing my t-shirt in an hysterical fit of fury when asked for the millionth time why am I in the wrong toilets. Shock all round.


FWIW a very stupid shop assistant assumed that there was a man in the women's changing rooms when there was just me.  Granted, my hair was quite short at the time, I do have quite a square jawline, was more or less flat chested at the time, and to be fair I was trying on one plain white blouse and a few pairs of jeans (and taking my time as I needed to check that I'd be able to cycle in them). 

Even so FFS!  Apart from anything else, how many men are 5 foot and more or less pear shape?  

Edited to add: sorry buscador I can't begin to imagine what it's like to get that type of treatment repeatedly instead of just once in a while.


----------



## editor (May 29, 2014)

That pub that I don't want to mention by name was fucking magnificent tonight. It really feels like the Brixton that I thought was lost forever.


----------



## han (May 29, 2014)

You don't want to mention it in case hipsters start turning up? 
Sensible...


----------



## Peanut Monkey (May 29, 2014)

This was 20 years ago yesterday. What a day. A 14 year old me makes a brief appearance in one of the crowd shots. Nearly a quarter of a century on and again we're having to fight the rise of racism.


----------



## editor (May 29, 2014)

Get yer easels out! Here's one for you local artists: The Brix Art Show competition invites local artists to contribute work on the theme of ‘Brixton: past, present, future’


----------



## editor (May 29, 2014)

han said:


> You don't want to mention it in case hipsters start turning up?
> Sensible...


It still has that 'old school/hidden secret' feel about it, like Bradys back in the day.

They had a fantastic reggae band there last night and the female singer was superb. The place was packed too - on a Wednesday!


----------



## snowy_again (May 29, 2014)

You went to ravercise then?


----------



## editor (May 29, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> You went to ravercise then?


All the way. I had my matching pink headband and leg warmers too.


----------



## editor (May 29, 2014)

Something of interest for the transport buffs? Explore Brixton’s railways in depth with this wonderful interactive map


----------



## Ms T (May 29, 2014)

editor said:


> It still has that 'old school/hidden secret' feel about it, like Bradys back in the day.
> 
> They had a fantastic reggae band there last night and the female singer was superb. The place was packed too - on a Wednesday!


Not that hidden or secret then!


----------



## editor (May 29, 2014)

Ms T said:


> Not that hidden or secret then!


Secret enough to make it more or less a locals only event - an increasingly rare phenomenon around these parts. 
And very mixed too, something else that's becoming increasingly rare as Brixton homogenises.


----------



## teuchter (May 29, 2014)

Not really very secret at all seeing as it's been mentioned and named on here most Wednesday nights/Thursday mornings for the last few months.


----------



## editor (May 29, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Not really very secret at all seeing as it's been mentioned and named on here most Wednesday nights/Thursday mornings for the last few months.


Good job that I've never claimed that it is a total "secret" then.


----------



## Crispy (May 29, 2014)

editor said:


> Something of interest for the transport buffs? Explore Brixton’s railways in depth with this wonderful interactive map


Have you really only just discovered carto.metro?
And you call yourself a train fan


----------



## editor (May 29, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Have you really only just discovered carto.metro?
> And you call yourself a train fan


I've known about it for years, but decided I should let the readers of Brixton Buzz know about it too!


----------



## editor (May 29, 2014)

And then there's the equally wonderful Adelstrop Atlas.


----------



## se5 (May 29, 2014)

So the new Lambeth Cabinet has been announced - http://www.brixtonblog.com/lambeth-council-cabinet-shake-up-creates-two-new-deputy-leaders/22751 and Sally Prentice is out


----------



## editor (May 29, 2014)

se5 said:


> So the new Lambeth Cabinet has been announced - http://www.brixtonblog.com/lambeth-council-cabinet-shake-up-creates-two-new-deputy-leaders/22751 and Sally Prentice is out


Meh.


----------



## ash (May 29, 2014)

I remember some time ago someone recommended a southern indian or Sri Lankan take away that delivers to Brixton? I've searched but can't find it does anyone remember? If notdoes anyone   know a good Turkish/ lebanese? I have a craving for one or the other!!!


----------



## passivejoe (May 29, 2014)

Saz in Herne Hill is delicious. And they deliver.


----------



## SarfLondoner (May 29, 2014)

ash said:


> I remember some time ago someone recommended a southern indian or Sri Lankan take away that delivers to Brixton? I've searched but can't find it does anyone remember? If notdoes anyone   know a good Turkish/ lebanese? I have a craving for one or the other!!!



Kennington tandoori was the one.


----------



## ash (May 29, 2014)

passivejoe said:


> Saz in Herne Hill is delicious. And they deliver.


----------



## ash (May 29, 2014)

The menu for sax looks good : )


----------



## ash (May 29, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Kennington tandoori was the one.


Sorry no it's not that one I did follow up the recommendation but wasn't that impressed. It's not sarf sarf Indian - you should know that sarfy !!


----------



## Manter (May 29, 2014)

ash said:


> I remember some time ago someone recommended a southern indian or Sri Lankan take away that delivers to Brixton? I've searched but can't find it does anyone remember? If notdoes anyone   know a good Turkish/ lebanese? I have a craving for one or the other!!!


The Sri Lankan one has closed. Sams is South Indian. Barbeque is a decent Turkish/Lebanese (it is slightly confused which it is)


----------



## editor (May 29, 2014)

This has nearly finished on Brixton Square


----------



## ash (May 29, 2014)

So we tried Saz but their menu was going mental and we couldn't read it, phoned them up and the bloke on the phone was aware but couldn't do anything about it.  We ordered from BBQ - cheers Manter it was good; great salad which came free and the veggie sides and starters were lovely. The meat was a bit sparce but as a veggie that bothered the other half more than me. All in all good value and quality.


----------



## Gramsci (May 29, 2014)

se5 said:


> So the new Lambeth Cabinet has been announced - http://www.brixtonblog.com/lambeth-council-cabinet-shake-up-creates-two-new-deputy-leaders/22751 and Sally Prentice is out



So is Pete Robbins ex Cabinet Member for Housing and Regen. He did not stand. 

The new Cabinet has different post in it:

• *  Leader of the Council*, Cllr Lib Peck
•  *Deputy Leader (Policy Delivery)*, Cllr Imogen Walker
• * Deputy Leader (Finance & Investment)*, Cllr Paul McGlone
•  *Cabinet Member for Children & Adult Services*, Cllr Jackie Meldrum
•  *Cabinet Member for Environment & Sustainability*, Cllr Jenny Brathwaite
*•  Cabinet Member for Families*, Cllr Rachel Heywood
• * Cabinet Member for Health & Wellbeing*, Cllr Jim Dickson
•  *Cabinet Member for Housing*, Cllr Matthew Bennett
• * Cabinet Member for Jobs & Growth*, Cllr Jack Hopkins
•  *Cabinet Member for Neighbourhoods*, Cllr Jane Edbrooke

Anyone know anything about Cllr Bennett? New Cabinet member for housing. Works for Steve Reed.


----------



## CH1 (May 29, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> So is Pete Robbins ex Cabinet Member for Housing and Regen. He did not stand.
> The new Cabinet has different post in it:
> •  *Cabinet Member for Housing*, Cllr Matthew Bennett
> Anyone know anything about Cllr Bennett? New Cabinet member for housing. Works for Steve Reed.


Can't really help with Matthew Bennett - except his Twitter a/c says day job in Westminster - which sounds a bit ominous to me (another special adviser?).

As regards Pete Robbins he was rushing around like a blue assed fly at the local election count. I would have expected him not to bother if he had "moved on".


----------



## CH1 (May 30, 2014)

editor said:


> This has nearly finished on Brixton Square
> View attachment 54763


Looks good - but where is the Hot Yoga sauna exercise thingy?


----------



## han (May 30, 2014)

editor said:


> It still has that 'old school/hidden secret' feel about it, like Bradys back in the day.
> 
> They had a fantastic reggae band there last night and the female singer was superb. The place was packed too - on a Wednesday!



If only I didn't have to start work at 8am the next day, I'd be there like a shot.


----------



## teuchter (May 30, 2014)

han said:


> If only I didn't have to start work at 8am the next day, I'd be there like a shot.


I guess "old school Brixton" means "people without proper jobs".


----------



## Kevs (May 30, 2014)

http://www.estateagenttoday.co.uk/860-new-attacks-on-estate-agents-boards

"The problem is not confined to edgy parts of London."

lol


----------



## T & P (May 30, 2014)

teuchter said:


> I guess "old school Brixton" means "people without proper jobs".


----------



## T & P (May 30, 2014)

Kevs said:


> http://www.estateagenttoday.co.uk/860-new-attacks-on-estate-agents-boards
> 
> "The problem is not confined to edgy parts of London."
> 
> lol


"startling lack of apostrophes" 

It's one thing to vandalise estate agents' boards, but the English language? Shame on you, Lambeth Housing Activists.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 30, 2014)

Good to see the water feature in Windrush Square working, will ride through it again when the weather warms. It would be good to have a pigeon cull, over two hundred of them shitting everywhere on the square.


----------



## editor (May 30, 2014)

A vandalised estate agent board in an edgy part of London recently.


----------



## boohoo (May 30, 2014)

I'm taking a Brixton Mural tour on 8th June  - meet at 11am outside Stockwell Tube Station. No heckling!


----------



## Peanut Monkey (May 30, 2014)

boohoo said:


> I'm taking a Brixton Mural tour on 8th June  - meet at 11am outside Stockwell Tube Station. No heckling!


Make sure you're wearing decent comfortable shoes - when I did a mural walk we walked for miles and it took about 4 hours!


----------



## boohoo (May 30, 2014)

Peanut Monkey said:


> Make sure you're wearing decent comfortable shoes - when I did a mural walk we walked for miles and it took about 4 hours!


I was the tour guide - (when did you go - one time it took far too long)


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 30, 2014)

Really sad to see this tree taken down. There are a number of possibilities but i suspect the idiot who came to mow the grass must have hit it hard.


----------



## editor (May 30, 2014)

Seems funny how the smoke only became a problem after 8 years, but there's more info (and a petition) here: 
Jeff the Chef in Brixton Station Road faces uncertain future after BBQ ban


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 30, 2014)

They want to get rid of the smoke, they want to get rid of the people. The sanitation teams are here, they are serving soylent green.


----------



## EastEnder (May 30, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> They want to get rid of the smoke, they want to get rid of the people. The sanitation teams are here, they are serving soylent green.


Says the man who wants to kill all the pigeons! 

They've been here longer than you have!

Gentrifier!


----------



## teuchter (May 30, 2014)

That Brixton Buzz article seems to be a nearly word-for-word rewrite of an article in Brixton Blog from December 2013.

http://www.brixtonblog.com/chef-fears-business-council-ban-bbq/18771


----------



## editor (May 30, 2014)

teuchter said:


> That Brixton Buzz article seems to be a nearly word-for-word rewrite of an article in Brixton Blog from December 2013.
> 
> http://www.brixtonblog.com/chef-fears-business-council-ban-bbq/18771


Actually it comes from the page that's stuck up on the side of their van and from their petition page which you clearly didn't bother looking at. Neither are attributed to the Brixton Blog, which I haven't looked at. If it turns out they wrote it -  and not just used the same press release - then I will credit them.



Still, great to see you being so supportive as ever, spending your time trying to undermine a campaign to support a local trader.


----------



## teuchter (May 30, 2014)

I read it, had a deja vu moment, googled, and found that I had indeed already read this news story half a year ago.

The BBuzz article gives the impression that the petition has just been started.


----------



## editor (May 30, 2014)

teuchter said:


> The BBuzz article gives the impression that the petition has just been started.


Does it fucking matter?

I'm sure people_ actually interested in supporting the busines_s can use their brains to work out the precise date it was started, if they think it's so important.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 30, 2014)

EastEnder said:


> Says the man who wants to kill all the pigeons!
> 
> They've been here longer than you have!
> 
> Gentrifier!


I doubt any of those manky pigeons are as old as me.


----------



## SarfLondoner (May 30, 2014)

teuchter said:


> I guess "old school Brixton" means "people without proper jobs".


----------



## boohoo (May 30, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> View attachment 54819


That's just teuchter trying to press buttons - probably part of his great big alerts game.


----------



## Manter (May 30, 2014)

Gosling update.... They're huge! 

The clutch of four is intact, but the clutch of five seems to be down to two


----------



## teuchter (May 30, 2014)

editor said:


> Does it fucking matter?



I think it's a shame that both Brixton Blog and Brixton Buzz in this case have done the increasingly prevalant internet news merry-go-round thing where loads of "news" sites just copy and paste press releases and the like from other sources. It's not proper journalism.

I would prefer either a simple quote from (and link to) the original source, making clear that's what it is, or a proper piece of critical journalism where the writer has actually done some work in assessing and investigating the story themselves.


----------



## shifting gears (May 30, 2014)

I would prefer you fucked off and died, but we can't always get what we want, sadly.


----------



## shygirl (May 30, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Really sad to see this tree taken down. There are a number of possibilities but i suspect the idiot who came to mow the grass must have hit it hard.
> 
> View attachment 54813



OMG, that's awful.  Have you tried to find out what happened?


----------



## Rushy (May 30, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Really sad to see this tree taken down. There are a number of possibilities but i suspect the idiot who came to mow the grass must have hit it hard.
> 
> View attachment 54813


Is that fence post recent? Looks like the roots were cut whilst putting it in. You can't just knock a tree like that over.


----------



## Rushy (May 30, 2014)

Manter said:


> Gosling update.... They're huge!
> 
> The clutch of four is intact, but the clutch of five seems to be down to two


Better watch out for this guy
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...an-beheaded-swan-beauty-spot-stuffed-bag.html


----------



## Manter (May 30, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Better watch out for this guy
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...an-beheaded-swan-beauty-spot-stuffed-bag.html


Eyw, that's horrible


----------



## shygirl (May 30, 2014)

Good point, Rushy.   If you do find out who is responsible for this, demand that new trees be planted.  When the new development was built at the back of my block, some bastards chopped down a mature cherry tree which had brought joy to me and my neighbours for years.  I went ballistic, and within a few weeks they'd planted two baby cherry blossoms.


----------



## shygirl (May 30, 2014)

I meant to say if Dexter finds out...


----------



## editor (May 30, 2014)

I like this old school artwork on Station Road.


----------



## Rushy (May 30, 2014)

shygirl said:


> Good point, Rushy.   If you do find out who is responsible for this, demand that new trees be planted.  When the new development was built at the back of my block, some bastards chopped down a mature cherry tree which had brought joy to me and my neighbours for years.  I went ballistic, and within a few weeks they'd planted two baby cherry blossoms.


Or call Trees for Cities.
Run by an old Brixton neighbour of mine. They are looking for any opportunity to put new trees in.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 30, 2014)

boohoo said:


> That's just teuchter trying to press buttons - probably part of his great big alerts game.



He really wants to pull the levers but he can't get his hands on them.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 30, 2014)

[QUOTE="Rushy, post: 13172937, member: 12828"*]Is that fence post recent? *Looks like the roots were cut whilst putting it in. You can't just knock a tree like that over.[/QUOTE]

No. It's been there for longer than fifteen years.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 30, 2014)

shygirl said:


> OMG, that's awful.  Have you tried to find out what happened?



No. i just took pictures of it  before my basketball session. It was nice to smell the blossom close up. A wall of blossom to hurl my ball against does not compensate for a tree that is surely lost.

Is there a tree surgeon in the house? Can it just be pushed back upright?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 30, 2014)

This is a picture from inside the court, if you look carefully you can see one of my balls.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 30, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Is that fence post recent? Looks like the roots were cut whilst putting it in. *You can't just knock a tree like that over*.



I think it was hit with something like this.


They guy in the picture is not to blame.


----------



## teuchter (May 30, 2014)

I agree that the fence (if newly installed) is more likely the culprit than a lawnmower.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 30, 2014)

teuchter said:


> I agree that the fence (if newly installed) is more likely the culprit than a lawnmower.



Then you don't mind me telling you that you are wrong.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 30, 2014)

Damnation! He/she got the alert he/she was looking for, belatedly;


----------



## MrSki (May 30, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I think it was hit with something like this.
> View attachment 54832
> 
> They guy in the picture is not to blame.


You can see from your original picture that the grass has been recently cut too.


----------



## teuchter (May 30, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Then you don't mind me telling you that you are wrong.


It could be both. Roots weakened some time ago by fence, then lawnmower man is the straw that broke the camel's back.


----------



## teuchter (May 30, 2014)

shifting gears said:


> I would prefer you fucked off and died, but we can't always get what we want, sadly.


A bit melodramatic, no?


----------



## MrSki (May 30, 2014)

teuchter said:


> It could be both. Roots weakened some time ago by fence, then lawnmower man is the straw that broke the camel's back.


I think that after longer than 15 years the roots would have re-established themselves from a bit of surface fence work.


----------



## teuchter (May 30, 2014)

MrSki said:


> I think that after longer than 15 years the roots would have re-established themselves from a bit of surface fence work.


Might be a concrete footing in there though which would mean they couldn't spread out properly in that direction which would be consistent with the direction in which it's fallen over.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 30, 2014)

teuchter said:


> It could be both. Roots weakened some time ago by fence, then lawnmower man is the straw that broke the camel's back.



It's a strawman argument, you are simply wrong.


----------



## Manter (May 30, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood I think he might be right tbh. I've reversed a landrover into a tree only a bit bigger than that (yes, yes, insert female driver jokes here) and it was fine- an uninterrupted root system is the same size as the tree canopy.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 30, 2014)

Manter said:


> Dexter Deadwood* I think he might be right tbh.* I've reversed a landrover into a tree only a bit bigger than that (yes, yes, insert female driver jokes here) and it was fine- an uninterrupted root system is the same size as the tree canopy.



TBF teuchter is always wrong.
Your point about the root system is correct in so far as my limited knowledge can allow me to have an informed opinion of such matters. I would like to know more about how you reversed into a tree.


----------



## boohoo (May 30, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> It's a strawman argument, *you are simply wrong*.



you sound like Onket there.


----------



## Manter (May 30, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> TBF teuchter is always wrong.
> Your point about the root system is correct in so far as my limited knowledge can allow me to have an informed opinion of such matters. I would like to know more about how you reversed into a tree.


I was in the US. I was driving on the right (ie wrong) side of the road. And my navigator was giving me directions in a very very treacly Alabama drawl and making me impatient and annoyed. So it's all his fault. Probably.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 30, 2014)

Discount the fence, three probables; 
1 - The council lawnmower (always manic men) best job left in public sector assuming it has not been sub contracted; which would make them definitely guilty.
2 - The rain.
3 - A tree hating neighbour.
4 - Casual vandalism.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 30, 2014)

boohoo said:


> you sound like Onket there.



I met Onket recently;


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 30, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Discount the fence, three probables;
> 1 - The council lawnmower (always manic men) best job left in public sector assuming it has not been sub contracted; which would make them definitely guilty.
> .


if its lambeth they are subcontracted to veolia as I know someone who does that job
don't think he knocked the tree over though


----------



## SpamMisery (May 30, 2014)

It's not a strawman argument.


----------



## Rushy (May 31, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Discount the fence, three probables;
> 1 - The council lawnmower (always manic men) best job left in public sector assuming it has not been sub contracted; which would make them definitely guilty.
> 2 - The rain.
> 3 - A tree hating neighbour.
> 4 - Casual vandalism.


If that poxy lawnmower knocked the tree over, then there was something very wrong with the tree and it is probably a good job that it came down now rather than when it was bigger. Seriously, there is no way one of those lawnmowers could knock a healthy tree of that size over.


----------



## Rushy (May 31, 2014)

If anyone was worried about where all the bumble bees have gone, they are currently having a huge party amongst the bottle brush on my back door step.
My very own Brixton Buzz.


----------



## peterkro (May 31, 2014)

Manter said:


> Dexter Deadwood I think he might be right tbh. I've reversed a landrover into a tree only a bit bigger than that (yes, yes, insert female driver jokes here) and it was fine- an uninterrupted root system is the same size as the tree canopy.


I watched a transit drive head on into a fifteen foot cherry tree at at least 30 mph in Brixton,the van was a write off,the driver survived although it was touch and go for a while.Twenty years later the tree is still in rude health.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 31, 2014)

I hate to say this but Rushy is right. Spoke to some local kids who claim the tree fell over by itself


----------



## Winot (May 31, 2014)




----------



## ViolentPanda (May 31, 2014)

Peanut Monkey said:


> This was 20 years ago yesterday. What a day. A 14 year old me makes a brief appearance in one of the crowd shots. Nearly a quarter of a century on and again we're having to fight the rise of racism.




TBF the fight has never gone away, it's always there, bubbling away in the background.  Has been for as long as I can remember (nearly 50 years).


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 31, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Not really very secret at all seeing as it's been mentioned and named on here most Wednesday nights/Thursday mornings for the last few months.



You tart.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 31, 2014)

shifting gears said:


> I would prefer you fucked off and died, but we can't always get what we want, sadly.



We can't always get what we want, but if we try, sometimes, we get what we need.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 31, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I hate to say this but Rushy is right. Spoke to some local kids who claim the tree fell over by itself



Probably been pissed on so many times over the years that the roots were eaten away. 

But yeah, falling over under their own steam is entirely possible, and from what that programme about Kew Gardens was saying a couple of years ago, the weirdness of our seasons over the last ten years hasn't helped.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 31, 2014)

This is a lovely video.
BackBone Productions presents "Nan's Brixton", a short conversational film, depicting the life and times of long-time Brixton resident Edie Cook.
http://vimeo.com/fraktiv/nansbrixton


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 31, 2014)

It's been a very enjoyable thread this month.


----------



## Kevs (May 31, 2014)

Anyone know if the kids water park is open in brockwell tomorrow? I've got a nephew to entertain.


----------



## Manter (May 31, 2014)

Kevs said:


> Anyone know if the kids water park is open in brockwell tomorrow? I've got a nephew to entertain.


gaijingirl or nagapie might


----------



## nagapie (May 31, 2014)

Well it's the first of fucking June so it better be but I wouldn't bet on it. There's always the playground and ice cream.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 31, 2014)

Kevs said:


> Anyone know if the kids water park is open in brockwell tomorrow? I've got a nephew to entertain.



I will probably ride through the park tomorrow, if I do I will post operational status of water park.


----------



## Kevs (May 31, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I will probably ride through the park tomorrow, if I do I will post operational status of water park.


cheers dexter


----------



## editor (May 31, 2014)

At the stroke of midnight, please transfer all chats to the brand spanking new Brixton news, rumour and general chat - June 2014 thread.


----------

